# Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...



## sweetcocoa (Mar 19, 2003)

I am seriously considering the henna....
What is safe to try out? I was thinkging about Hennalucent(?). Can I get this at Sally's? I'm hoping the henna will counteract the frizz and some of the shrinkage....but mostly the frizz...especialy when it starts to get humid.
I read all the threads(thanks Amethyst...wherever you are  /images/graemlins/wink.gif ). I want you ladies opinion on the Hennalucent(?).
Thanks(plus any first time tips you can offer). /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Sweetcocoa /images/graemlins/wave.gif, you can pick up the Hennalucent at Sally's.  I bought a neutral one for my daughter.  I did one application last weekend but didn't notice any difference.  If anything, it made her hair a little harder to detangle while wet.  However, I'm not giving up yet.  I'm gonna do another one this weekend just to see if it will do better this time.  BTW I added boocoo oils and the Aubrey GPB along with some Mosqueta Rose Conditioner.  The conditioners mixed very well into the Henna, but the oils kind separated from them..  If you decide to try, please post your results.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks! I will post my results....


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 19, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I did one application last weekend but didn't notice any difference.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Wait until after the 2nd or 3rd treatment!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif  You're going to be so suprised!


----------



## iris (Mar 19, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 If anything, it made her hair a little harder to detangle while wet. However, I'm not giving up yet. I'm gonna do another one this weekend just to see if it will do better this time. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Hi Armyqt. I use hennalucent also and it will make the hair "stiff" on the first application. But hold on, help is on the way girl! As Sassy said, wait until that 2nd or third application! As I've been discussing with some of the ladies that use it, henna is one of those paradoxes when you go through the bitter "stiffness" before you get to the sweet "smoothness and tangle-free washing". Armyqt don't give up, just wait and see.

It will shock you when your daughters hair falls over in the wash so effortlessly /images/graemlins/shocked.gif  I couldn't understand this myself but it happened. 

Sweetcocoa if you have the same experience, don't give up! Wait until your second treatment. And after that, then I know you'll be posting with a whole lot to talk about /images/graemlins/smile.gif
Good luck and I can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 19, 2003)

Iris, thanks soo much for heads up!! I wasn't quite ready to give up yet since so many are having such great results with it.  But now I definitley feel more positive about going in the second time..  Her next one is one Friday.  I plan to do this weekly for one month and then cut back to 1x per month.  Hopefully I'll get great results and my baby will have no more tangles after washes.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Mar 19, 2003)

Hello ladies,

For those that did not know or are interested I copied the photo and ingredients of Hennalucent (below) from the internet:







Ingredients:

Henna, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Sucrose, Quaternium-19, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Guar Hydroxypropyl Trimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Glyceryl Stearate SE, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Fragrance, Plant Extracts and other ingredients.

Hope this helps someone.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 19, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*CQ_Diddly_Do said:*
Hello ladies,

For those that did not know or are interested I copied the photo and ingredients of Hennalucent (below) from the internet:






Ingredients:

Henna, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Sucrose, Quaternium-19, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Guar Hydroxypropyl Trimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Glyceryl Stearate SE, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Fragrance, Plant Extracts and other ingredients.

Hope this helps someone.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif   

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks for posting this. I'm getting so excited!


----------



## iris (Mar 20, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Iris, thanks soo much for heads up!! I wasn't quite ready to give up yet since so many are having such great results with it. But now I definitley feel more positive about going in the second time.. Her next one is one Friday. I plan to do this weekly for one month and then cut back to 1x per month. Hopefully I'll get great results and my baby will have no more tangles after washes.  


[/ QUOTE ] 

No problem Armyqt. I can't wait for her second treatment so you can post those glowing reports about how much more manageable your daughter's haircare regimen has become /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 20, 2003)

What may be causing hair to be stiff---using water that is too hot...Reverend Bunny the Henna Guru ---some suggestions from that site:...use warm not hot water; hard water can be a factor...options of using lemon juice (room temperature) instead of water at all or tea (herbal etc.) After lengthy rinsing, using a conditioner---I use Nature's Gate Creamy conditionersto remove the last dregs of the Henna. I leave just a tad of the conditioner in. I just did a henna conditioner yesterday, using lukewarm water-about 1/4 cup boiled water cooled to 1/2 cup lemon juice. Followed with the conditioner after rinsing in the shower. I did a wrap and when I took my hair down, it was so soft and full. This reminded me of how nice it used to turn out in the past when I did not use boiling and hot water (it cooks the henna!!!). Another tip is to add yogurt to the henna and some olive oil. Leaves hair soft. Hope this helps. http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/indigohair.html
http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/reverndbunny_sphosting_com.html


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Mar 20, 2003)

You're welcome, Sweetcocoa.

Let us know your results.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 20, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Mahalialee4 said:*
What may be causing hair to be stiff---using water that is too hot...Reverend Bunny the Henna Guru ---some suggestions from that site:...use warm not hot water; hard water can be a factor...options of using lemon juice (room temperature) instead of water at all or tea (herbal etc.) After lengthy rinsing, using a conditioner---I use Nature's Gate Creamy conditionersto remove the last dregs of the Henna. I leave just a tad of the conditioner in. I just did a henna conditioner yesterday, using lukewarm water-about 1/4 cup boiled water cooled to 1/2 cup lemon juice. Followed with the conditioner after rinsing in the shower. I did a wrap and when I took my hair down, it was so soft and full. This reminded me of how nice it used to turn out in the past when I did not use boiling and hot water (it cooks the henna!!!). Another tip is to add yogurt to the henna and some olive oil. Leaves hair soft. Hope this helps. http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/indigohair.html
http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/reverndbunny_sphosting_com.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the tip Mahalialee.  I did indeed use hot water, but that's what the directions stated.  To ensure I got all of the henna out, I shampooed her hair.  Was I not suppose to shampoo after the henna?  This time I'll add the yogurt as well.  I did add quite a few oils the last time.  My consistency was like a pudding.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 20, 2003)

I shampoo with Nature's Gate shampoo, and follow with the conditioner the following day when I am using a henna color in order to get a deeper color. If you are using a neutral henna, it would certainly be helpful to shampoo following the treatment, which clears the hair of henna particles and follow with a thick application of a natural conditionerto soften as well as additionally cleanse hair of any remaining henna particles. Once my hair is conditioned, I apply a light oil throughout (sectionally), and this increases the softness. (Types of oil I use for this are, emu oil/hemp oil/Olive oil/ or if I need a real light oil, I use Sweet Almond/ Grapeseed Oil &lt;pleasant odors or sesame oil..&gt;(You may not like the scent of the sesame. Hope this helps. Bonjour.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks Mahalialee  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## iris (Mar 20, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
What may be causing hair to be stiff---using water that is too hot...

[/ QUOTE ] 

As Armyqt said, the directions says to add hot water. I'll try adding yogurt though and using warm water instead next time /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kim (Mar 20, 2003)

Can you use the Rainbow  Henna on hair that has been colored and highlighted?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 21, 2003)

I use Light Mountain Henna. You might want to check out their website. Try it under that name.com


----------



## iris (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Can you use the Rainbow Henna on hair that has been colored and highlighted?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I don't use Rainbow, but the Hennalucent brand says it's safe for all chemical services. Everyone I know who uses it has had no problems coloring or relaxing their hair using this at all. As a matter of fact Zanna relaxes her waistelength hair and uses Hennalucent /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Can you use the Rainbow Henna on hair that has been colored and highlighted?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

The label said it is safe for chemically tinted hair that is in good condition.  Hennalucent is safe for hair that has been chemically treated, though. (Relaxed, permed, colored, frosted, bleached, etc.)


----------



## azul11 (Mar 21, 2003)

i havent paid much mind to the other henna threads but decided to duck my head in here. what is this henna supposed to do? i need to try something to strengthen my hair once its out of braids. would this be a dumb move to try this right after i take my braids out? God bless you all.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 21, 2003)

Sassygirl, Iris, Mahalialee and all the other hennaphilic ladies, I just want to say thank you, thankyou and thank you.  I did my daughter's second henna treatment today and I'm very pleasantly surprised.  Just like you all said, the second application would surprise me.  Indeed it did.  My baby's hair was soft, and very easily detangled.  After I washed the henna out with Elucence MB shampoo, i could just look at her hair and tell the difference.  So before I put the conditioner in I picked it out and it was very easy and well detangled.  This is what I used with the henna.

I mixed it with a home made herbal tea (warm), castor/olive, sweet almond oils, a little yogurt, GPB, and LeKair Aloe vera cholesterol conditioner.  I applied it very thoroughly and then applied some Hask Henna and Placenta conditioner over the hair and put her in the bonnet dryer for approximately 45 mins.  After that she was ready to rinse it out.  I was very pleasantly surprised with my results.  The biggest things I noticed was less bulk and easier detangling.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif  I cannot wait to see what next week's treatment will bring.  I'll keep you ladies updated.  Oh BTW the Hask Henna and Placenta COnditioner was great.  It has incredible slip and softens the hair up very nicely.  I will be repurchasing this again to do her weekly conditionings. /images/graemlins/smile.gif

PS.  Go ahead and add my baby to the "Hennaphilic Gals" Club  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 21, 2003)

Sweetcocoa, girl you will not regret trying the hennalucent.  Go ahead girl /images/graemlins/poke.gif , get your henna on  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 21, 2003)

I've noticed that right after the henna treatment my hair will look and feel average.  But when I shampoo a few days later-- *LOOK OUT!*  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif  I'm going to try mixing my henna with a warm instead of a hot hair tea mixture.  Maybe it will be easier to rinse out...

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 BTW the Hask Henna and Placenta COnditioner was great. It has incredible slip and softens the hair up very nicely. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm glad to hear this because I just bought two 8 oz. bottles today.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## iris (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
The biggest things I noticed was less bulk and easier detangling.  I cannot wait to see what next week's treatment will bring. I'll keep you ladies updated. Oh BTW the Hask Henna and Placenta COnditioner was great. It has incredible slip and softens the hair up very nicely. I will be repurchasing this again to do her weekly conditionings. 
PS. Go ahead and add my baby to the "Hennaphilic Gals" Club   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yayyy Armyqt /images/graemlins/bouncy.gif I'm happy that everything turned out so well! Thanks for posting your recipe too /images/graemlins/grin.gif

Azul you can try it. It is very safe because it is a herb, no chemicals added. The henna will soften and straighten the hair with each use /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## iris (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I've noticed that right after the henna treatment my hair will look and feel average. But when I shampoo a few days later-- LOOK OUT!  I'm going to try mixing my henna with a warm instead of a hot hair tea mixture. Maybe it will be easier to rinse out...


[/ QUOTE ] 

Sassy I wish I had the answer as to why this happens/images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif Though my hair is easy to detangle right after my treatment, if I wash a couple of days later, as you said "LOOK OUT" everybody. Could it be that since henna is a protein, this is why it does this? I wonder if the same thing happens to those who use aphogee, cpr, and reconstructors? I believe they experience the same thing we do since henna is a protein as well /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I'm glad to hear this because I just bought two 8 oz. bottles today.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Umm...did you say bottle?   /images/graemlins/look.gif  Where can I get the bottle?  I bought the little packs...tia  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Where can I get the bottle? I bought the little packs... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Check some other stores.  My Korean beauty supply sells the 8 oz. bottle for $2.29.  I saw the 2 oz. packets at Sally's for $1.59.  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif  If you become desperate, you can order it from Metro Beauty Center


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 21, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I wish I had the answer as to why this happens 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Finally--A hair mystery that doesn't leave me with a comb full of my own hair!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 21, 2003)

For something really earthy and exotic: "Rhassoul Clay -Rhassoul is mined in the Mountains of Morocco.
It is a 100% natural, completely organic clay that is perfect for
facial masques to make your skin positively glow with health. It
makes wonderful soaps and is excellent in shampoo bars or as a
masque for your hair as it is known to absorb excess oil and leave
your hair and skin amazingly soft and silky. This product is sold
in rock form but is easily dissolved in a bit of warm water in five
minutes or less or powdered in your coffee grinder. Once you try
this awesome clay you will not believe how your skin can feel. http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/colorants.html
http://www.momentum98.com/bath.html scroll down the page
 Site re: this type of hair care http://www.ec-securehost.com/TreeofLifeRejuvenationCenter/Body_and_Hair_Care_-_Morocco_Method.html
http://www.morroccomethod.com/ingredients.html all about the products and methods

FULLER'S EARTH (Multani mithi-Indian) http://www.redrosehenna.com/multanimitti.html scroll down for info' hair
Does anyone want to color their hair black with henna without worrying about chemicals? Have you hear of the henna and indigo method? Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 21, 2003)

http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/indigohair.html here's the post! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kasey (Mar 21, 2003)

Armyqt,

I am glad that your daughter did not have any problems with sitting with the henna pack on her hair.

I am happy that you and so many others are having success with the recipe. 

--kc


----------



## iris (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks mahalialee for the links, especially the henna and the indigo link. The models hair is gorgeous. I will definately try this /images/graemlins/smile.gif  

I'm sitting here now with my henna treatment in my hair. This time I added vitamin c ester powder(thanks hada), cornsilk tea and aloe vera powder to my batch with oils. I'll post how this turned out as well.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 22, 2003)

Okya, I'm doing my hair tomorrow...
Armyqt, how did you make your herbal tea?
Can I get the Lekair conditioner at Sally's?
And what kind of yogurt did you use?
 I already have the AO GPB...
I want to do this right., so how soon after the first treatment can I do the 2nd one?
 Thanks Ladies  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Laela (Mar 22, 2003)

This is indeed exciting.... I can try the henna next week, so that'll give me time to get the products..

(ArmyQt, please do break it down for us!) Thank you in advance,


----------



## iris (Mar 22, 2003)

Jade posted this on Honi 01's "white girl head toss" thread. I simply copied what she said and placed it on this thread so people can see her routine and what she did. Some people may not know to look for her henna post under that other thread and essentially what she had to say is posted below. 

* "Iris,

You know I did not see this 5th page....I must need some rest 

Yes, I really enjoyed the henna treatment. My friend Lindsay did the application on my entire head. Last Thursday, we did a section test from roots to the ends. I really wanted to make sure I would not have any type of scalp reaction and then on Friday, Lindsay did my entire head...she was really patient and it turned out great. I will be enlisting her again in about three or four months. I do not foresee any problems at this point. My hair has reacted most positively! 


1. what brand of henna did you use?

I used the neutral powdered henna from Mountain Rose Herbs.

2. how did you mix it? did you add any oils, etc. to your mix?

Used the same formula for the section test and my entire head. I added plenty of blackstrap molasses, olive oil, macadamia oil, and AO GPB and Honeysuckle Rose conditioners. I mixed the "batter" with a wooden spoon. For the complete application, I mixed with a wooden spoon and then used a hand mixer to make sure it was thoroughly mixed. From what I have heard, the latter is not a great idea..the metal deal  Ooops! But, no probs.


3. how long did you keep it on? did you use heat? did you rollerset or airdry your hair? 

I left it on for about 2 hours, both for the section test and the complete application. No heat. I did the airdrying mostly, but I did use my diffuser at points. **I was a bit impatient..wanted to see what my hair was going to look like when dry.** No rollers...oh somebody find me some HUGE rollers...I am so envious these days 

4. do you plan on continuing to use it or only occasionally?

I am planning on doing another treatment in about 3-4 months, probably 3. I want to see how my hair reacts over the long-run. So, basically, if I notice anything weird, I will simply decrease the frequency. Otherwise, I will be putting the henna treatment into my hair care routine 

Iris, here's what my fears were. I wondered how my scalp would react and I wanted someone who was patient and who I trusted to do my ENTIRE head. I was so tempted to do it myself and maybe in the future I will try, but I know it would be a mess.

My other fear was making a lousy batch which dried out my hair to a broomstick. I thought "oh no I do not want to inject dryness back into this head after I've gotten it to be a non-issue." In my opinion, it was the blackstrap molasses which made all the difference. It made the mixture very pliable in terms of the application and the sugars really added moisture.

I wanted to ask you something about what you use at the scalp area to spread. Lindsay used an old paddle brush I had to spread in the area and it worked great. She said to me that maybe the next time we do it, we should use a paint brush which people use when they apply color. Do you think this would make the application easier?

Lindsay was very patient in going through my hair. She sectioned my hair completely and went through in minute fashion to make sure all of the hair was covered. I know I could not have done this myself.

Oh, last thing. I do love the gloss, silkiness and manageability...The sealing is simply awesome 

~Jade~ "*


 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Jade said:*
I wanted to ask you something about what you use at the scalp area to spread. Lindsay used an old paddle brush I had to spread in the area and it worked great. She said to me that maybe the next time we do it, we should use a paint brush which people use when they apply color. Do you think this would make the application easier?


[/ QUOTE ] 

Jade since I use hennalucent in neutral, I simply use my fingers to do my entire head. Lindsay's application method was just fine. I think a paint brush would be fine if you get the batter to a syrup-like consistency.

Once more I'm glad you had a positive experience with the henna and the shine don't hurt either girl!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi--I got all of the ingredients for the neutral henna application but should I WAIT until my hair's health is back to 100% before applying the henna?? My current regiment has drastically reduced the chemical-induced breakage I had experienced but my hair is still weak -- will the henna improve this situation or should I wait until my hair is back to full strength before applying the henna?


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 22, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sweetcocoa said:*
Okya, I'm doing my hair tomorrow...
Armyqt, how did you make your herbal tea?
Can I get the Lekair conditioner at Sally's?
And what kind of yogurt did you use?
 I already have the AO GPB...
I want to do this right., so how soon after the first treatment can I do the 2nd one?
 Thanks Ladies  /images/graemlins/grin.gif    

[/ QUOTE ]

Sweetcocoa you can get the Lekair Choesterol from Sally's.  It's green in color I guess because of the Aloe.  Pick up a few packets of the Hask Henna and Placenta conditioner. To use either in the mixture or after or both ways.  I liked this conditioner a lot.  And it's cheap.  

For the tea, I boiled together rosemary, sage and peppermint  and let that sit till it was warm.  Once warm I mixed it together first, probably less than 1/2 cup until I got the thick consistency.  I just used maybe about 2tbl of dannon yogurt.  I was very generous with the castor oil, cause It'sgreat at softening the hair.  

Based on what everyonehere has recommended, I'm waiting 1 week btwn each application.  I'll do them weekly for one month and then once a month or every 6 weeks.  

I've seen many different ways to apply this henna, but I think the key is adding the oils to combat the dryness.  Next time, I'll probably skip the protein and just add the cholesterol, just to see how that works.  Since henna is already like a protein, I don't want to overdo it.  

Hope this helps, and please keep us posted.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## iris (Mar 22, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
will the henna improve this situation or should I wait until my hair is back to full strength before applying the henna?   

[/ QUOTE ] 

henna is a mild protein so it will help to strengthen your hair. And remember, since it is a protein you may experience a little stiffness during your treatment. There are alot of recipes that were given to combat this, just read through the posts or links. Also, I don't see how the oils can do anything but help your hair since they are carrier and essential oils being used to combat the dryness. Finally, since hennalucent can be used for all chemical services, that brand is your safest bet to buy being that it contains no metallic salts to interfere with any chemical process you may have had /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi,

I am new to this forum but a long long long time henna user and lover.  

Just want you to be aware that using a product called and labelled "neutral" henna doesn't necessarily mean that you are using henna at all.  A number of things that are packaged, labelled and called "neutral henna" are amla and myrobalan.  The other thing that is called "neutral henna" is really just old natural henna that has been exposed to the elements such that the component that creates pigment is destroyed.  Basically that is exposure to light, air and heat over time.  This exposure to light, air and heat reduces or destroys the dyeing capacity of henna.  I does not reduce or destroy henna's benefits to the hair.  The problem with "neutral henna" that results from old abused henna is simply that sometimes all the pigment is not gone and some residual orangish color may result on hair.  If your hair is dark, that won't even show up.  Natural henna has a different conditioning benefit from amla and myrobalan that are referred to as neutral henna.  So if you are using a product that is actually amla or myrobalan but being called "neutral henna" you really aren't experiencing the benefits of henna at all.  

Natural henna will do two things to your hair.  It will color it because it is a natural dye.  And it will condition it.  The benefits of the conditioning is that it strengthens, adds shine, loosens the curl, detangles, softens, and also conditions the scalp.

The only thing that is needed to get henna to do that is liquid, warmth and time.  The basics for using henna are:

Recipe:
100 grams of henna powder for every 1 foot of hair
lemon juice to release the dye in the henna

Process:
Mix henna powder with enough lemon juice concentrate (you can dilute this no more than 50/50 with water) sufficient to make a paste that is thick like thick brownie mix.  You want your paste to be thick enough that you can scoop it up with your fingers without it being runny.  Cover your paste with plastic wrap and then foil.  Allow to sit between 4 and 8 hours in a place that will maintain its temperature between 75 and 85 degrees.  (I sit mine on a warm spot on my TV)  Uncover and stir released dye (a dark liquid or film that will be on top of the paste) back into your paste.  Your paste is now ready to be used on your hair.  

Apply paste to hair.  Cover hair with plastic cap.  Put a bit of tissue around the edge of the cap to keep the liquid from running out.  Cover again with a towel.  Keep on hair between 4 and 8 hours.  Rinse hair thoroughly until water runs clear.  Then rinse over and over and over again.  There is no need to shampoo or add additional conditioner.  Comb and style as usual.

Application of a real neutral henna is the same.  Just mix the neutral henna with hot water and allow to cool.  Then follow the same process for applying and keeping on your hair...rinsing and styling.

Because getting real "neutral henna" is so tricky, I use Lotus Powder instead.  It provides the same benefits as henna without adding color to the hair.  That is what I would suggest if you are looking for henna's benefits and not the coloring.  Lotus powder is mixed with hot water, covered and allowed to sit for 2 hours.  After sitting it should be the consistency of pancake mix.  Apply to hair working in from roots to ends.  Massage into hair and scalp.  Add a bit more water to spread evenly thoughout your hair.  Cover with plastic cap.  Cover with towel.  Allow to remain on hair for 2 to 4 to 8 hours.  Depends upon how much you want to pamper yourself.  Rinse out thorough and rinse and rinse and rinse some more.  Comb and style as usual because there is no need to shampoo and further condition.

If you hair has been damaged from chemicals, don't wait, rush and get some lotus powder.  You don't have to worry about it damaging your hair.  It will begin the healing process for your hair.  It is going to nourish your hair.  

I would strongly suggest not adding the things I have seen mentioned here to your henna, "neutral henna" or lotus powder.  Bunches of oils, creams, coffees, teas etc., simply complicate the process and can actually be counter productive to the natural effects of the henna or lotus powder.  

Hope this helps.

HennaJoy


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 22, 2003)

WOW!!  What a GREAT first post!

Welcome to the forum HennaJoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Hennajoy,

Welcome to the board! /images/graemlins/smile.gif Thanks for that information on henna.  /images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi,

Actually, a natural henna or natural herbal/henna product should never make hair dry, brittle, hard or stiff.  When that happens there's typically one of two things going on.

One the product is not actually henna at all.  There are lots and lots of products on the market now with "henna" in the name that really have nothing to do with henna.  They have just a bit of henna in them...sufficient to put henna on the products name.  But does not provide the benefits of henna at all.  You will see those all day long at the beauty supply houses, drug stores, grocery stores etc.  The products that are actually henna will say that they are 100% henna (lawsonia Inermis).  Or if they are an herbal/henna, they will say something like "henna and natural herb".  The ingredients list should contain only henna and in the case of a herbal/henna product two ingredients at the most.  

Two, the hair has been chemically treated previously and the chemical treatment and the henna are not compatible.  This happens sometimes but not always.  The easiest way to know if your previously chemically treated hair is ready for henna is with a harvested hair test.  Don't test the hair on your head.  Test the hair that is in a comb or brush with the henna.  If the outcome is desirable, then the hair is sufficiently rid of the chemicals to be able to take the henna.  If the outcome is less than desireable, wait a month and try the harvest test again.  

Another problem I am hearing about a lot lately is that people are using lot and lots of extra stuff to their henna that is not at all necessary and can actually be counter productive to getting the best from the henna.  Actually, all of the teas, herbs, oils, yogurts etc., should be eliminated from the henna recipe since the henna does not need it at all.  That is just extra stuff. And often the outcome that people say they don't like about henna is not the henna at all, but instead the effect of some of the other stuff added to the henna.  

What I recommend is that folks learn to mix and use henna in its most basic form.  After learning how to do that and experiencing the benefits of henna, then if one wishes to add something, they will know what they are adding some to.  Like I sometimes will use the combination of lemon juice concentrate and rose water as the liquid for my henna paste because the rose water just smells so great.  But it really is necessary to understand the benefits of henna in its most basic form and recipe application before elaborating on it.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh my...you ran into the "just because henna is in the name doesn't mean that it is henna" problem.  There are sooooooooo many products out now with henna in the name that are full of lots of other stuff and very little henna if any.  When you use a 100% natural henna you will see a difference with the first application.  You will notice softness, stronger hair, shine and hair that has a more loose curl and detangled hair.  

Most of the products found at the beauty supply stores with henna in the name are not really henna products.  They are products with a smidgen of henna in them.  You can't get the benefit of henna from them.  In fact, most of the other ingredients in them are counter to the benefits of henna.

The henna you want will indicate that it is 100% natural henna and there will be no other ingredients.  The label should indicate only henna (lawsonia inermis).  It will be in powder form.  You will have to mix it into a paste for application to the hair.

You will also want to be careful when adding other things to your henna paste.  A lot of commercial conditioners may well have ingredients that reduce the benefit of the henna.  Henna is a conditioner and will really not need to have another conditioner added to it or used after it.  

You may want to try a 100% natural henna next time.  Remember though, henna is a colorant and conditioner.  So you will see some reddening of the hair.  If you don't want the color, I would suggest the use of lotus powder.  Lotus powder provides all of the conditioning benefits of henna without adding color.  It also comes in powder forum and must be mixed into a paste for application.

Hope this is helpful.

HennaJoy


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 22, 2003)

HennaJoy,

Where does one get lotus powder?

TIA


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 22, 2003)

Hennalucent is not really a henna product.  It falls more in the category of products that have a little henna in them.  Typically, they don't provide the benefits of natural henna.  In fact, from feedback I have received, they tend to react very differently from henna.  If you are considering switching to henna, I would recommend that you actually use a 100% natural henna.  It will come in powder form only and the only ingredients listed will be henna (lawsonia inermis).  Henna will soften your hair and reduce shrinkage and detangle while it nourishes your hair and scalp.

Natural henna will also color your hair because it is one of those herbs that is also a natural dye.  So if you want the benefit of henna but not the coloring.  I would recommend lotus powder because lotus powder provides all of the conditioning benefits of henna without adding any color to the hair.  If the color of the hair that natural henna is applied to is dark brown or black, the color results will primarily reddish highlights initially and then reddish brown coloring at peak color that results over time with repeated application.

Hope you get natural henna powder or the lotus powder to try.  I think the benefits you are looking for will be best obtained with these two products.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi CrulyCrly,

I don't know how to put a link in.  But here is the website.

EveryDay Mehndi
http://www.everydayhenna.com

Just so you know, I not only have used henna on my hair for lots of years, am a henna artist, dye fabric and paint fabric with henna, raise a henna plant and am just an all around henna enthusiast and lover, I am also a supplier of henna and lots of other natural products incuding lotus powder.  The website I referred you to is my website because I import the lotus powder and really don't know anyone else carring it.  Hope you don't see this as an ad.  Because I strongly believe in and use everything I sell.  So information I provide is not about selling a product. It is because I searched far and wide to obtain or develop the products I sell in search of solutions to the problems I have had with hair and skin.  So in that context.  Feel free to check out the website in search of the lotus powder.  If you scroll down the homepage you will see the listing for Herbal Shampoo &amp; Conditioning Powder (or something like that.  It is the second listing under "New Products" on the home page.  That link will take you to the Lotus Powder Plus which can be gotten either as just lotus powder or with the plus added in.

HennaJoy


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 22, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Where does one get lotus powder? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Go to everydayhenna.com and click on the 'EveryDay Mehndi Herbal Products for Health and Beauty'  link.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello Hennajoy /images/graemlins/wave.gif.  Welcome to the board.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif  

It was very interesting reading your posts.  It seems you are very knowledgeable about henna.  I personally don't know a whole lot about henna since, I'm new to the whole henna experience.  When I did my research on the Internet, I came across many sites (Indian), which discussed the effects of henna on the hair.  One of the things that was warned against was the frequent using of henna, as it tends to dry the hair out.  To my knowledge, all of these sites were using pure henna.  So I assumed that was a natural side effect of the henna. Thus the reason why so many here are adding various essential oils to their henna mixtures.  It just makes sense to me to do this.  Furthermore, I don't see how adding natural oils to anything, especially another natural product could hinder or "deteriorate the effect of the product.  

I don't doubt what you're saying about the different types of henna and the pureness of some as opposed to the partial henna products.  However, how do you explain so many women here, including myself, having such positive results with using hennalucent?  There must be  *some*  good to it. I like adding the natural oils and conditioners to the henna.  It makes for a nice mixture and softens the hair up rather nicely IMO.  

I am always open for learning more and exploring new and better options.  Since I'm not looking to do any coloring, I guess natural henna is out of the question for me.  I'd like to find out more info about this lotus powder.  When I did a search on the net, the only links I came across that discussed lotus powder, was on the Henna haircare forum that you're hosting (good site).  Thanks in advance for your help and thanks for posting this information.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi HennaJoy!  /images/graemlins/wave.gif

I've been lurking on your ezboard forum for a few days. /images/graemlins/sekret.gif   ( Forum ) I know natural henna isn't recommended for chemically treated hair, but is lotus powder safe for 1/2 naturally kinky and 1/2 chemically straightened hair?  
Does lotus powder coat the hair?  I'm thinking that if it coats the hair that it will be impossible to rinse and/or make my hair feel hard...


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Pebbles and CurlyCrly,

Thanks for the welcome.  I received an email about your board and I am so happy to find a group of sisters using and enthusiastic about henna.  I am a loooooooong time henna head and believer and user of natural products.  So I am glad to be here to share and get information.

I've worn my hair natural for over 10 years consistently now.  Before I began a regular use of henna and the lotus powder, I experienced breakage and damage to my hair just from combing and damage from some of the shampoos and conditioners I used.  My scalp particularly was a problem.  Dry in spots...oily in spots...dandruff.  I don't believe henna is the answer to everyones pray for every hair problem.  I just know that there are certain benefits to the henna and also to lotus powder that I never obtained from anything else.  Sharing that news and hearing other people's experiences is an opportunity that is always welcomed by me.  

So...glad to be here.. /images/graemlins/smile.gif

HennaJoy


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Hennalucent is not really a henna product. It falls more in the category of products that have a little henna in them.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Someone in Sally's told me this a few weeks ago. I am glad you posted this here b/c I didn't want to do it and get blasted!!! This is why it has no metallic dyes(I was told) and why you can use it in conjunction with other chemical services.

So can you explain why everyone has such great results with the Hennalucent mixed with things like Aubrey BPB and olive oils? Is it just a really deep conditioning treatment with a hint of henna in it? The lady in Sally's told me it was basically just a conditioning semi-permenant coloring and not henna at all. It has a coating/sealing effect on the hair similar to a Sebastian Colorshines.

Valleygirl

PS Welcome to the board


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 but is lotus powder safe for 1/2 naturally kinky and 1/2 chemically straightened hair? 
Does lotus powder coat the hair? I'm thinking that if it coats the hair that it will be impossible to rinse and/or make my hair feel hard...  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I also have the same questions as Sassygirl...

Also is Lotus powder safe to use on color treated hair? My hair colored and this is one of the main reasons I have stayed away from Henna. I heard that it can react kinda weird to hair dye...this and all the stuff I have heard about the drying effects of Henna.

Also what are classic leaves? Would Lotus Powder be considered to be a classic leaf?

Thanks
Valleygirl


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Armyqt and thanks for the welcome!

First let me say that I certainly didn't mean to sound like I was saying that Hennalucent was not a good product and/or that it could not have a positive effect on your and other's hair.  What I was saying...or meant to say if it was not clear...is that it is not the same as a 100% natural henna product.  The benefits and outcomes are different...which includes the coloring of the hair.  The point I was attempting to make is that just because there is henna in the name of a product, does not mean that it is what is considered a henna product.  And for people who are looking to "henna" their hair with natural henna, that might be a useful piece of information.  My point was intended to provide information that might allow people who wanted to, to be able to differientiate between natural henna and products with henna in the name.  Hope that clears that up.  

A lot of sights provide a lot of different information concerning the use of henna.  It is not possible for me to know what is meant by "frequent use."  Most people using henna once a month have no problem with hair drying out.  Perhaps the other sites were warning against use of henna more frequently than that.  Many of the Indian henna products also recommend the use of hot water.  I would recommend the use of lukewarm water instead if one is to use water at all.  I would actually recommend the use of lemon juice.  The water thing has a lot to do with the differences in water in different parts of the world and even in different parts of the U.S.  Some water will be wonderful with henna.  Some will kill the dyeing capacity.  That is why there has been a shift to the use of lemon juice concentrate with the henna rather than water.  Also, the acid in the lemon juice helps to break down the particles of henna so that the dye is released faster and more efficiently.  The way henna is mixed and how will differ from country to country and person to person.  What I provided was the basics that are required to get the most benefit from using 100% natural henna powder.

Also, many of the Indian henna powders will contain a lot of other things that include green dye for coloration of the henna powder itself (it won't color your hair green)...black walnut powder to make the henna dye a more brownish red color...and a fragrance.  So it is not always clear if it is pure henna powder that is being used.  Even if you are purchasing an henna powder from India that is labelled 100% pure henna powder, 99% to 100% of the time, the powder will at least contain the green dye.  The way to know that is to mix some up and watch the paste never turn khaki or dark brown the way natural henna powder does.  That is one of the complaints about the henna powders from India.  However, there is no reason to believe that the green dye is harmful and the fact is that it does not effect the coloring or conditioning benefits of the henna powder itself.

The only issue with adding oils and such to henna is that sometimes the oils will prevent the henna dyes from coloring the hair as effective as it would without the oils.  The dye has problems penetrating the oils.  This would be an important issue to anyone wanting the best coloring effect of the henna.  If one is interested only in the conditioning effect and really want to retard the dying capacity, then adding the oils would be an advantage.  But if it is the coloring that is equally important, it would be important to know that oils could prevent getting the best coloring possible.

My other point about oils and herbs and teas and such is that they are best used with henna only after one has used the natural henna alone and understands the benefits and results of natural henna by itself.  Then additions are used in the context of pushing the henna to do something else you want it to do that it does not do on its own.  People have exotic hair and body art henna recipes and rituals.  I just recommend starting from and getting grounded in the basics and then becoming as creative and elaborate as one wants.  

I would never be one to say don't add whatever you like to your henna if that is what you want to do.  I am saying that very often, the effects on the hair that people describe and attribute to henna are often caused by the extra things they add to their natural henna...or are because the product they thought was henna was not actually natural henna.

Actually my forum you refer to is more dedicated to Mehndi body art and the use of henna for mehndi skin designs.  We discuss henna for hair and related products a lot there as well. There is also a forum there for using natural dyes for fabric with a focus on henna and indigo.  I am glad that you like the forum.  I'm really a member of a lot of forums and lists that discuss henna, natural products, natural dyes.  I also am a supplier or henna, natural products, natural dyes, snuff bottles, ceramic one of a kind products, ceramic bisque...etc.  I hope that my hosting a forum, being a supplier, being a member of other forums, groups, etc., is not a problem here.  If so, please let me know.  I didn't want to create a problem.  

I was told about this being a board for African American women and that there was a discussion here related to henna that I might want to become a part of.  I thought it was ok to come here and contribute being an African American woman with natural henna'd hair.  I like the idea of contributing information and obtaining information from a group of folks like me.  But if the other hats I wear is a problem, please do let me know.  I will understand.

Thanks.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi SassyGirl,

Hey...don't lurk...join right in... /images/graemlins/smile.gif
But then...if it is alright...I'll be hanging out here too.

The lotus powder (like henna powder) is really messy to use.  You have to mix it like henna powder and let it sit for just an hour to get good mixture of the lotus powder and the liquid.  Then apply the resulting paste to the hair.  It will require a lot of rinsing.  I do this standing in the shower to make sure I get it all out.  Then I pick and comb through my hair really good.  So the rinsing thing requires extra time but rinses out completely.  But it doesn't leave the hair hard.  Its effect is to leave the hair softer.  I use the lotus powder as a paste twice a month in between henna applications.  Then I use it whenever I want as more of a rinse by using just a tablespoon and a half of the lotus powder with rose water, orange blossom water or a rosemary water infusion I make at home.  Pour it over my hair...massage in the hair and scalp...leave on for 10 minutes and then rinse out.  I actually haven't used a shampoo or conditioner other than the henna and lotus powder for years.    

The reason I hunted down lotus powder was to find something that could be used on hair that had been colored or chemically treated and also provide the conditioning that is desired from henna.  It is mild and safe and nourishes the hair.

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Henna Joy: I personally appreciate your comments and have also checked out other sites you are on. I have used Henna off and on for over 2 years, so I am able to compare the with or without additions. When I am going strictly for color, I cut back on much of the additions. Basically, I add a tablespoon of olive oil and lemon or lime juice. I do find that it is possible to cook the henna with too hot water. This proved to leave MY hair hard and brittle and then I really had to work over the next month to get it softened. When I do not use too hot water, I get a soft moist result right after I wash it out and do the AVC , and no brittleness over the duration. What I did on the last application, following the rinsing...was too slather my hair with Nature's Gate conditioner (creamy one) and let it sit for about 2 minutes. I rinsed it but not with a view to remove every trace of conditioner. But at the same time, I did not make a point of leaving  conditioner in that would lead to stickiness or dullness. Never has hair been so soft, you just would not believe.It is what my hair is like when it has no henna! but it is very full of body, thick and straight. After I wrapped and dried it (this time under the dome dryer), I added a light oil to sections, and I just brushed through with a touch of the brush. The tangles and any stiffness just melted. So I ended up using 3/4 LESS PRODUCT in oils and hair products...which I would normally use to soften. I loved the outcome. I am also going to try it with the black strap conditioner every second natural conditioning. Please keep posting. I want to do the "indigo" with henna thing too, to get black hair. Love to hear comments from you on that particular subject, as I have not tried this yet.  /images/graemlins/smile.gifBonjour.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi ValleyGirl,

Thanks for the welcome.  Wish I had been warned about the blasting thing.  I think I sort of got blasted some already.  Probably more to come...huh!

The person at Sally's was right on...as are you with your assessment.

Sounds to me like Hennalucent does indeed do a good job with deep conditioning.  And from reading a lot of the other posts, people are adding a lot of other things that also condition the hair as well.  So the positive results that are obtained have to do with the products they are using and the extra things they are adding rather than having to do with henna.  It also means that some of the other effects like dryness and stiffness or other things are due to the other products and additives rather than to henna.  

There are lots of products that will provide good benefits to our hair.  One of the reasons a lot of people want to shift to henna is to be free of a lot of the chemicals that are in products.  Some are there just to keep the ingredients from separating, some for color of the mix, some for fragrance, some good for the hair, some not, some having little or no effect at all.  Henna or lotus powder are good alternatives for people who want just a natural product without the other stuff in it.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Henna Joy/images/graemlins/wave.gif
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Actually, all of the teas, herbs, oils, yogurts etc., should be eliminated from the henna recipe since the henna does not need it at all. That is just extra stuff. And often the outcome that people say they don't like about henna is not the henna at all, but instead the effect of some of the other stuff added to the henna. 

[/ QUOTE ] 


Can you explain to me why the Hennalucent product makes one's hair very easy to manage if it's not a henna product at all? I will call the company to hear what they have to say Also, you said it was the conditioners that we've been adding that softens the hair, but I've been using conditioners for a *LONG TIME AND THOSE CONDITIONERS NEVER LOOSENED THE CURL PATTERN TO MY HAIR THE WAY HENNALUCENT HAS.*  My hair literally falls over in the wash so effortlessly when I shampoo. The texture is straighter and softer. So what gives? My intent is to use neutral as I color my hair with another hair product. You also said esential and carrier oils can be be detrimental to adding to the henna? However, when I used the hennalucent in 'Gleaming Ebony', I added the oils, etc., and my hair came out a rich Jet-Black color. The way I love it. I've been doing this for awhile now and my hair is strong, shiny and overall very healthy.  

Thanks for your comments, because I really appreciate them /images/graemlins/smile.gif I have a few questions to ask you. You said you've been using henna for years and I would like to know:

1. Someone posted a link explaining that if you wanted black hair, using henna with indigo would give you the desired results. I'm a great lover of jet-black hair, and I'm wondering is this the only procedure you would use or is there another process to get jet-black hair using natural henna?

2. Using the hennalucent has helped me transition from relaxed to natural hair successfully.  Currently, my hair is almost 3 inches away from being bra-strap, with no damage or breakage at all while using this product on my chemically straightened hair, and I was wondering how long is your hair? I ask this because though long-hair isn't universal for everyone, the desire for healthy hair is, and I know that this product does an excellent job at retaining the strength of the strands. 


HennaJoy you are a great addition to this forum and I'm very open to learning new methods to century old processes, if it will enhance the ability of the henna product to be more effective. Like you, I absolutely love this stuff and any comments you have I will definately look into /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Takbir (Mar 23, 2003)

*Applying Henna*

I have used natural henna as well as hennuecent. The only turn off I have is the application of henna in general can you tell or discribe to me a easier way of applying natural henna. I am confused about how often you can use natural henna. I became so fustrated with putting it and washing it out. Please help!!!!

Takbir


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hi Mahalialee4,

Thanks for the welcome!  I already love this board.  I love the fact that so many people are using henna and sharing experiences and I am learning new stuff and confirming lots of things I have tried and been told before.  

Henna just does not like hot water does it.  It needs heat and timing to release its dyes and penetrate well, but it reacts poorly to being mixed with hot water or left to sit to long in a too hot environment.  It cooks and its nature really does change regardless of being used on the hair or for body art.  

I am hearing a lot of good things about the effect of using henna and then a conditioner but not rinsing all of the conditioner out.  The henna treatment does have an added benefit of loosening and detangling the hair on its own.  But from everything I am hearing, including from you, the additional conditioner when not completely rinsed out seems to loosen the curl and detangle even more.  That sounds like a good combination to me.  Especially for natural styles that can benefit from less shrinkage and less frizz.

I think you will love the henna and indigo treatment.  It is a two step process requiring the application of the henna through to rinsing it out.  The next step is with the indigo.  I mix my henna and indigo up at the same time in separate bowls because the indigo needs to sit for a longer period of time. (It doesn't dissole as readily as henna.) It is important to wear plastic/rubber gloves with both of these.  The henna will turn your hair orange and the indigo will turn your hands blue/gray...And nobody wants that.  I apply both similarly...keeping in mind that the indigo is runnier.  I keep both on my hair for 4 to 8 hours...or as long as I can stand to have it on my head.  Rinse out thoroughly over and over and over again.  Then comb and style as desired.  The indigo gets darker over time.  Since everyones hair is a bit different, the timing thing gets different from individual to individual.  So harvesting some hair from your brush or comb and testing the henna on it to determine how long it takes to get the coloring and then testing the indigo on the henna'd hair, will give you a good estimation of how long it is going to take to get them to get your hair to the desired color.  I actually leave the henna on my hair so long because I am going for the conditioning effect.  I leave the indigo on for so long because I typically do this at night time and sleep in it.      

The important things to remember about the process is that both the henna and indigo are going to dye any cloth they come into contact with and both need a sitting time for the dye to develop.  So what you wear while applying will need to be designated as your "hair henna" garb and towel etc.  Henna will stain skin and cloth but won't mess up your sink, bathtub etc.  The indigo has been known to leave a mark...can be harder to get out if it gets into grouting, so take care with it because it can stain certain things.

Some people have mixed the henna paste and indigo paste together.  The results are more burgundy or wine depending upon the color of the hair it is put on.  The two step process is what is needed to get the sort of raven black...blue black color.  

If you are interested in the entire henna and indigo process from start to finish, I'll be glad to post it or type it up and email it.

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Hennajoy. I found your posts very interesting. I'm not looking for color but reduction of frizz and shrinkage when I wear my hair natural(as opposed to doing a wet set). Will the henna do this? I picked up Hennalucent today, cause I figured it was safe(I'm afraid to use anything I'm not familiar with on my hair that would affect the texture...that's why I picked that up). I'm doing what you call a 'harvest' at this very moment. I'm feeling like I wasted my money on the Hennalucent though. Will the Lotus powder reduce the frizz and loosen the curl? Thanks!
Also welcome...I don't think anyone was trying to blast you...personally I like to know both sides...the pro's and cons. You have a lot of experience   /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Hennajoy, thanks for responding to my post.  Like I said before, you seem to know a whole lot about henna.  Please don't take my post as a "blast", those were very genuine questions.  I am merely trying to further my knowledge.  I had one completely different idea of what henna was and does, and you posted alot of information that I was unaware of.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 23, 2003)

It is some really good information in this thread.  Thanks everyone.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


Hennajoy,

I have a package each of pure black &amp; red henna and they contain henna (Lawsonia inermis) only so I know these are hennas.

I also have a package of what I believe is pure neutral henna (Lyzitus spina christi).

My question is have you ever heard of the neutral henna that I have in my possession, or, is this not considered henna?

Thanks!


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 23, 2003)

Hennajoy - welcome &amp; thanks for the wealth of information on henna.

Today, I picked up earth brown Hennalucent &amp; became aprehensive after reading the instructions as they relate to gray hair--the hennalucent package stated it doesn't cover gray, but provides red highlights to hair that is less than 15% gray.  Most of my desire to use henna is for the conditioning benefits but also to cover the slight gray around my hairline.  Since I've used chemical services in the past I thought Hennalucent was the safest bet but now I'm concerned about the gray and really don't want to use neutral henna, only to have to use a semi permanent color on top of it to deal with the gray.  I don't believe a harvest test will give me much feedback because the gray, being near the hairline, never shows up in my brush so I'll have to test it on my hair directly to see.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Iris,

It does seem that the Hennalucent is doing some good things for the hair.  In terms of hair henna, what is typically considered to be "henna" is 100% natural henna.  And a "henna product" is considered to be a product with 100% natural henna plus one other herb...usually the herb is added to change the color from red to another color or to enhance the coloring effect of the henna powder itself.  The latter is usually referred to as "herbal/henna."  With products under those categories, you are going to get the results of the henna as a conditioner and colorant.  I have not said that Hennalucent does not or can not do a good job conditioning your hair.  Just that it doesn't fall into the categories that are typically considered "henna" or "henna products...herbal/henna."  I think I saw a post above that has a listing of the ingredients in Hennalucent.  Natural and herbal/henna products will have either one or two ingredients listed.  I am not sure what all of the other ingredients in Hennalucent does, but I would attribute the results to some of those things rather than to the content of henna.  I would also say that results you obtained from Hennalucent that differed from the other conditioners used in the past is a comparison of Hennalucent and the other products rather than comparing the other products to henna.

My statement was that the positive results could be from the extra added conditioners or Hennalucent or the combination.  But that some of the other results that were not as positive would also need to be attributed to those things rather than to henna.  If your hair is behaving as you wish and love, then that is a good thing.  It sounds like the Hennalucent and anything else you are using is working for you.  The distinction I am making is that Hennalucent and what is referred to as henna/henna products/herbal/henna" are different things...as reflected in the ingredients list of Hennalucent.  This doesn't just apply to Hennalucent.  I think I said, that there are lots and lots of products today that have included henna in the name that actually are very different from henna and contain very very little henna in them.  

The adding of essential or other oils to henna will have create problems only if you are not interested in color results.  If you want the best coloration from henna, then the addition of most essential oils and other oils can hamper the dyes from working at their best.  The exception to these would be what is considered "terps"...cajeput, tea tree oil, lavender, ravensara, some rosemary and some eucalyptus oils.  These essential oils have an effect of nuking the color darker.  And some are also good for hair and skin...tea tree for example is found in lots of skin and hair products.  If color is not important then it doesn't matter that it is impaired.  If color is important then the oils can be problematic.  Some oils also have a drying effect on hair and skin while others work to hold moisture in the hair and skin.  If your hair and scalp is already dry and an oil that has a drying effect is added to your paste, it works counter to the henna paste and counter to your desired outcome.  Sometimes, people attribute the dryness to henna when it was the oils at work.  The converse is try with people with really oily hair using an oil that saturates the hair and scalp.  They have sometimes described henna as making their hair limp when it was the oil at work rather than the henna.  That is why I referred to them as being counterproductive rather than actually detrimental...but perhaps deterimental to expected outcomes.

Hope that is clearer.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Iris said:
*Thanks for your comments, because I really appreciate them  I have a few questions to ask you. You said you've been using henna for years and I would like to know: 

1. Someone posted a link explaining that if you wanted black hair, using henna with indigo would give you the desired results. I'm a great lover of jet-black hair, and I'm wondering is this the only procedure you would use or is there another process to get jet-black hair using natural henna? 

2. Using the hennalucent has helped me transition from relaxed to natural hair successfully. Currently, my hair is almost 3 inches away from being bra-strap, with no damage or breakage at all while using this product on my chemically straightened hair, and I was wondering how long is your hair? I ask this because though long-hair isn't universal for everyone, the desire for healthy hair is, and I know that this product does an excellent job at retaining the strength of the strands. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

HennaJoy you answered my questions about what constitutes natural henna well, but the above are two other questions I had for you on my previous thread. Thanks. 

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*VALLEYGIRL said: * 
The lady in Sally's told me it was basically just a conditioning semi-permenant coloring and not henna at all. It has a coating/sealing effect on the hair similar to a Sebastian Colorshines. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I wish you would have asked her to explain to you if all hennalucent is, is quivalent to a "colorshine" and not really henna at all, then how in the world does it loosen up the curl pattern of the hair? Because my hair is sure straighter using it.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Sorry Iris, I didn't even see the questions you had in your post.  Here are my best thoughts:

1.  There are herbal/hennas that do the same thing in one step.  The indigo process is interesting...takes longer...and is just another way to do the same thing that an herbal/henna in black will do.  A two step henna and herbal/henna process is usually required by people wanting black hair when they also have grey hair.  It is necessary to take the white hair to red and then from red to black.   

2.  I wear my hair in a big ole 'fro and have refused to go to a beautician or barber in two years because they like to "even it up"..."trim your ends" and we all know what that means about how much of your hair ends up on the floor... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif  Right now my hair pulled straight from the nape of my neck is at least 8 inches long.  On the top and sides it is longer.  My hair is real healthy and strong.  I have that multi-textured hair thing going on.  The back curls tighter...just springs back...though the henna does loosen it more than it was without henna.  The front, sides and top of my hair grows from the scalp in one wave and then goes straight.  But it is a straight that sticks straight up and out...not straight that lays down.  So I manage it by braiding it and rolling it while wet.  Larger rollers in the back and smaller rollers in the front.  That gives me the curl I need in the front and keeps the curl loose in the back.  Some idea of the length on the top and sides is that sitting in my car flattens it out on the top...think really big 'afro from the 60's and 70's and you've got it...lol!!!  Think Angela Davis of the past and Erika Badu (might be spelled wrong) at the NAACP Image Awards.  That's the picture.  I most often wear it with a scarf wrapped around it to pull the hair back into a bush.  I believe the secret to the growth is primarily that it is no longer breaking off.  

Long hair wasn't or isn't my goal.  Actually it is healthy hair and scalp I have pursued and found with henna and lotus powder.  And what I have avoided has been beauticians, barbers, products that gook up my hair and feel yucky on my scalp...hair I can't wear out in the rain or have to do something extra to in hot humid weather that I love.  The result has been healthy length and a hair routine that is extremely easy for me to follow.  And in some ways the length is maintained because the front, top and sides of my hair won't provide the springy curl for a nice short 'afro.  My dream has always been to eventually have a short totally white 'afro...but the top and sides et. al. won't cooperate.  So we work with what we have.

HennaJoy


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

Thank you Henna Joy for answering my questions...
Here are the ingredients for the HennaLucent:

Henna, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Sucrose, Quaternium-19, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Guar Hydroxypropyl Trimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Glyceryl Stearate SE, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Fragrance, Plant Extracts and other ingredients.

Henna is listed as the first ingredient but the product description says: Hennalucent is a unique formulation of micro-refined henna, hydrolyzed protein, pH neutralizers and rich, organic conditioners.

So now I am curious as to what 'micro-refined' henna is.

I know ShiKai brand of shampoos and conditioners have a special process that they do to their nuetral henna in which they remove the lawsone molecule from the henna which makes it water soluble and also safe to use with chemical services. 

I wonder if HennaLucent also does the same thing to their Henna?

Iris when youi call the company can you ask them please what this means? (Micro-Refined) I did a search and found nothing but the website for HennaLucent..Thanks!

I am just very curious b/c as an avid label reader it makes me wonder if what I am reading that's supposedly listed in a product is really in that product.

Thanks guys!!!

Valleygirl


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 then how in the world does it loosen up the curl pattern of the hair? Because my hair is sure straighter using it.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

That's what I want to know also!!! How in the world does something that doesn't contain Sodium Hydroxide/Lye straighten someones hair?

I dont know if you remember way back when I had a phone consultation with Mr John? One of the things that he suggested was for me to deep condition with Apoghee every week for a month. This was to be done in order to loosen up my curl pattern and to help my hair straighten easier. 

Needless to say I never did it b/c I like my curl pattern and texture but maybe there is some correlation to protein conditioners which henna is and HennaLucent and a binding and coating to the hair shaft and causing the hair to lay straighter and flatten out the curl/kink when used back to back like that? I really dont know. 

I have used semi perm colors several times before and noticed no change in my curl pattern. The texture was a bit smoother but nothing drastic like the effects that ladies like you and Mahilalee and Amethyst have reported from using HennaLucent and other Henna powders. 

I am anxiously awaiting what they say when you call them...
Valleygirl


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi takbir,

Typically people henna their hair once a month.  That has a lot to do with new growth.  However, it is safer to henna more often.  But once a month seems to be what most people...including myself...tend to do.  

The process of mixing up the paste and applying and leaving on the henna paste really is a turn off to a lot of people.  There is no quick way to do it because the henna paste needs to stay on the hair long enough to do its work.  Here are a few things I do or have done that help:

1.  Mix up a large batch of henna at one time.  Mix up way more than you are going to use.  Also, mix it up a bit thinner than usual.  Let it "sit" covered a bit longer than usual.  Stir the dye back into the paste after it has been released.  Get some of those bottles that beauticians use to apply hair color and conditioners.  Fill them with your paste.  You then have a lot of paste mixed up to be used whenever you need to without having to mix it each time.  Freeze the paste that you are not using.  When you want it again, just thaw it out...stir it up really good and you are ready to go.

2.  Putting all of that paste into one of those applicator bottles is easy if you get a big baggy like the freezer types.  Put the paste into the big plastic bag.  Don't fill the bag to the top.  Seal the top...I use twisties, tape and/or rubber bands.  Get someone to hold the bottle for you.  Cut a hole in one bottom corner of the plastic bag half the size of the opening of the plastic applicator bottle.  Hold the bag over the applicator bottle with the cut hole in the opening of the bottle.  Squeeze the paste slowly into the bottle.  Usually the paste will flow easily.  Occasionally, lift the bag and tap the bottom of the bottle on a hard surface to get rid of bubbles and to push the paste to the bottom of the bottle.  Continue until the bottle is filled.  Fill as many bottles as you have paste.  If you run out of bottles, squeeze the rest of the paste into another doubled plastic bag.  Put the caps on your bottles...seal your doubled plastic bag and put them in the freezer until you need one to use.  Saves a lot of time.  When you are using the paste on your hair, cut a hole in the nozzle large enough to allow your paste to flow freely when you squeeze the bottle.  Apply the henna to your hair.  This is actually easier and neater than scooping the paste up from a bowl with your plastic gloved fingers and applying to your hair.  You will still need the gloves though to work the henna into your hair from roots to ends.

Frozen paste to use on your hair will last forever in the freezer.  Just be sure to mix and stir it up really well after it thaws because after a few months it tends to separate.

2.  Rinsing henna out for me is best done while standing in the shower.  Just strip and get into the shower and allow the warm water to wash out all of the henna.  One of the problems people encounter is often with the difference in body quality henna and hair quality henna.  Body quality henna is extremely well sifted and should rinse out without leaving any stems in your hair.  Hair quality henna has not been sifted so well and can be a pain rinsing out thoroughly.  I always go for the body quality henna because it is easier to rinse out.  The henna should rinse out of your hair as easily as a mud pack facial will rinse off your skin.  Sometimes the extra oils that are added to henna will make it more difficult to rinse out.  If extra oils are added then as a last step after rinsing out the henna paste, use a mild diluted castile soap or a diluted baby shampoo should cut through the oils if they are creating a problem.

2.  My henna hair time is part of what I set aside as part of my "me" time.  Putting henna hair treatments into a busy schedule and busy day will just frustrate you.  Think of it as pampering yourself.  While the henna is in your hair, do your nails, give yourself a facial, play some music, watch your favorite movie, meditate...be into you.  Then the time it takes to put it in are just moments devoted to you and just part of a series of things you are going to do to tend to yourself for a few hours.  And rinsing it out is the same.  I think my final rinse of my hair with the rose water is my reward to myself for taking this time out.  It smells good...lifts my spirit and makes the combing out and braiding and rolling enjoyable.  So you might want to make that final rinsing out something special.  Put a few drops of your favorite oil in your hair at that time...something that smells good and is special and caps the experience off for you.  Make it your reward for good self care.  

4.  Prep your henna hair space.  I put plastic or newspaper on my bathroom floor.  It is tiled but I don't want to look forward to scrubbing the bathroom floor in the middle of my self-care routine.  Have your "henna clothes" and put them on while you are applying henna or have it in your hair.  When I am finished with the henna routine, I put them in the washer then dry so they are ready for the next time.  Before I did this, I messed up more clothes, robes, gowns, towels.  So now I have designated "henna clothes" that are already messed up with henna stains that didn't wash out completely.  

5.  Combine rinsing out your henna from your hair with the final steps in other self-care activities like removing the hair from your legs, removing the mud pack from your face, removing a body scrub...so that the flow of water that is rinsing of henna from your hair is also removing the mud pack from your face, hair remover from your legs, scrub from your body.  When you step out of the shower, you will have taken care of a lot of things at one time and probably feel really good because you've taken care of a lot of not fun parts of things we do all at one time.

Hope some of these things help.  Henna ain't easy.  But it is rewarding.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*HennaJoy said:*You will find that one benefit of henna is that it tends to "relax" or "loosens" the curl in your hair. With repeat use you may find the henna relaxing your hair sufficiently as it tends to continue to loosen the curl. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I just finished reading the board with your henna comments on them. You told one girl who asked about relaxing her hair and using henna afterwards the above. My question to you is, if you have been using henna for years, how could your hair texture not lay flat, straight or the curl pattern be "loose", the way you said it would in the above comment? You said your hair after using henna doesn't lay straight but "afro-styled" like Angela Davis or am I misunderstanding what you have said? I thank you profusely and am very grateful for your patience in answering all these questions in detail they way you are /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Thanks for your patience and obvious commitment in helping us all to understand the beautiful attributes of this God-given gift called HENNA!


----------



## Leshia (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
 The henna will soften and straighten the hair with each use /images/graemlins/smile.gif  

[/ QUOTE ]

You all are going to BREAK me.   /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi again HennaJoy,

quick question for you....

Your hair texture has not been altered or straightened by the henna? You say you wear your hair in a big fro and it sounds lovely. But why is it that some henna users experience straighter hair after applying the Henna? Is it the back to back applications? Or is it when you use a Henna Product like hennalucent or henna powder mixed with other oils and conditioners that cause the change in texture? 

Do you know what exactly is it about the henna that has a straightening/relaxing effect?

I am very curious. Forgive me if you already answered this. Just point me in the right direction!!!

Valleygirl   

laughing b/c I just saw that Iris and I asked the same question!!!


----------



## Leshia (Mar 23, 2003)

*just staring* I feel as though I've been back to college...this is just too much information for me to process! I don't see how you ladies do it.  I'm going to "sit" on the whole henna-thing for a while.  *laughing* I've got two boys, I can't think this much... /images/graemlins/nono.gif


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Sweetcocoa,

Thanks for letting me know that I wasn't getting blasted.  I never meant to give the impression that I was saying that Hennalucent would not provide good results...just that it is not the same as henna.  From the results others here are reporting, it sounds like you may very well find the Hennalucent result much to your liking.  So don't think that you wasted your time.  If you like what happens with the harvest hair test, you are going to like what it does on all of your hair.  

Lotus powder reduces the shrinkage but the truly noticeable reduction in frizz seems to be gotten under control a lot more by that second step that a lot of people here are using with another contioner that they don't rinse out completely.  Because my hair is always either braided and rolled or in an 'afro, I haven't had to worry about frizz control.  Have you ever tried braiding your hair when it is wet and then rolling it on appropiate size rollers.  What that does is curl the end tips of the hair and at the same time keeps the hair from setting so tight.  Don't get under a drier though.  Driers can cause more shrinkage and and tightening of the curl.  When the end tips are curled they don't stick out and the shape remains compact. I think if you try the braiding while wet, rolling and then picking out when dry, you might really like the effect and the second step of the not completely rinsed out conditioner may be unnecessary.  I pick my hair out and put a mixture of coconut and baobab oil on my hair daily and that is it.  I braid it every night and braid and roll it whenever those end tips need it.

Hope this helps.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*VALLEYGIRL said:* 
I dont know if you remember way back when I had a phone consultation with Mr John? One of the things that he suggested was for me to deep condition with Apoghee every week for a month. This was to be done in order to loosen up my curl pattern and to help my hair straighten easier. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

VALLEYGIRL Thank Goodness we have you on this board! You may be on to something! I know henna is a protein and if what Mr. John said holds any truth it could be the *PROTEIN * that is the key to this mystery!!! They say black hair doesn't grow in a straight pattern because it doesn't have sufficient protein or sulphur in the follicles to grow straight the way other races have. *Also, I remember you saying that Stephanie Suthers who has 4b hair texture, her hair grows straight and she doesn't use any heat appliances to get it straight* Her Hairbiotics Scalp Treatment is what I believe is making her hair come in straight with all the nutrients that are in it! Normally 4b hair grows * UP and OUT*, Ms. Suthers hair is growing *DOWN AND STRAIGHT OR STRAIGHTER THAN IT NORMALLY WOULD WITHOUT THE NUTRIENTS!*. 

You also said she could comb all that hair and it wasn't breaking or anything....comb just ran straight through. Now I know it's because of all those nutrients in her formula! Someone recently posted a hair article saying Cysteine, which is an amino acid or protein, is the missing link in black hair or something like that. This is why black hair is naturally fragile, prone to breakage, etc. The Cysteine produces sulphur which in turn makes hair straighter, softer, stronger, etc.

*OH MY GOODNESS NOW I'M ON A ROLL! MSM USERS REPORT HOW MUCH STRAIGHTER THEIR NEW GROWTH COMES IN! WELL MSM IS SULPHUR PLAIN AND SIMPLE. SO PROTEIN WHICH PRODUCES SULPHUR HELPS ALL HAIR TYPES TO COME IN STRAIGHTER, SMOOTHER, ETC.  *

I'm calling the hennalucent people Monday, but I'm gonna look for that article on this forum to be sure I know what I'm talking about. I'm glad you reported your visit to Stephanie Suthers because this theory of mine would sure explain why her hair grows downward, strong, and why she could run a comb through all that thick, long *KNEE-LENGTH HAIR* with no problems at all!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Armyqt,

I've got the perspective now...thanks.  Your post gave me a chance to explain that I wasn't saying Hennalucent was not a good product if that is how my post came across.  

I hope I answered the questions that you had.


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

Iris
thats true what you say about black hair and the lack of sulpher and also the MSM and people reporting straighter hair...I forgot about that.

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Also, I remember you saying that Stephanie Suthers who has 4b hair texture, her hair grows straight and she doesn't use any heat appliances to get it straight Her Hairbiotics Scalp Treatment is what I believe is making her hair come in straight with all the nutrients that are in it! Normally 4b hair grows UP and OUT, Ms. Suthers hair is growing DOWN AND STRAIGHT OR STRAIGHTER THAN IT NORMALLY WOULD WITHOUT THE NUTRIENTS!. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Let me correct myself...She doesnt use heat to straghten her hair b/c it takes too long to style it and salons charge her about 300 dollars so that why she doesnt straighten it. Her hair is not by any means straight. I think it is the weight of all her hair and her products which are natural and oils based add weight to it and weigh it down.
Her products do have protein in them. Soy protein is the main ingredient on the detangler oil I have in front of me.

When I used it I could comb my hair dry and it was a day old. When I washed it wasnt straighter but definitely earier to manage. I couldnt believe it!!!

I think me, you and Mr. John may be on to something and that protein may be the key to this mystery BUT if this is the case why do relaxers work by breaking down certain protein chains in the hair structure making hair straight immediately? Henna and protein conditioners works by adding protein to the hair shaft...making it straigher over time

I wish someone would just break it down for me ...HennaJoy? Are you still up?

Valleygirl

Hey doesnt the GPB have cystine in it?


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*VALLEYGIRL said:*
Hey doesnt the GPB have cystine in it?  

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Valleygirl, it sure does.  Here are the ingredients:

Aubrey's Essential Fatty Acid Base (which includes the Amino Acids Cysteine, Cystine &amp; Methione) is blended with the following:  Lactalbumin (milk protein), Rosemary, Sage, Horsetail and Coltsfoot, (both are herbs high in Silicic Acid and Amino Acids), Nettle, Glyco-Protein (Glycogen, Polysaccachrides), Balsam Tolu, Vitamins A,B,C and E in Citrus seed ectract.  All natural.

There sure is a lot of protein in this stuff.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif  hth


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I think me, you and Mr. John may be on to something and that protein may be the key to this mystery BUT if this is the case why do relaxers work by breaking down certain protein chains in the hair structure making hair straight immediately? Henna and protein conditioners works by adding protein to the hair shaft...making it straigher over time


[/ QUOTE ] 

I can call Revlon or any company making a relaxer to answer that question. I feel the protein isn't lost, it's just reconfigurated a different way. Mind you the normal process of protein is to strenghten and add elasticity to the hair. *Relaxers ARE INFAMOUS for adding no strength or elasticity to the hair.* 

So while the components to making relaxed hair straight is there, being that the protein molecule is reconfigured, the attribute of making hair strong and elastic which protein does naturally, is lost. Is this making any sense? Remember, nothing is ever "lost" it is just transformed into something else. Y'all I can't wait until Monday!


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 23, 2003)

Iris,

This is making a bunch of sense.  I'm sitting back and enjoying this.  I gave this thread a 5 star.  Y'all on to something here.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi LuvableLady,

One of the problems with getting henna into the U.S. these days is because the labeling is so inaccurate.  

"Red henna" is a another name used to refer to 100% natural henna (lawsonia inermis).

However, 100% natural henna can't produce black.  So a package of henna that is black and says only lawsonia inermis is mislabelled and misleading.  There are a number of things that could be "black henna"
1. Traditionally, "black henna" was the name given to indigo and used to separate it from "red" henna.  Another name you may see is "vesma" depending upon the country the powder is from.  But neither is lawsonia inermis...or natural henna.
2.  A herbal/henna product containing natural henna and an herb like indigo or some other is can produce a black hair coloring.  They are safe and natural.  But the label should indicate lawsonia inermis plus some other herb.  If not, it is mislabelled and misrepresents what is contained in the package.
3.  The most problematic, is powder with or without henna in it that contains a synthetic dye called PPD.  It is also labelled "black henna" often.  The clue to these types is that they often have some warning or disclaimer on the package also that says that the product may cause an allergic reaction and discontinue use if a rash or redness occurs.  

1 &amp; 2 are safe to use...just not labelled correctly.  3 is the same as coloring your hair with a chemical dye and in fact contains the same PPD that is found in chemical hair products...with the same problems.

"Lyzitus spina christi"...Its the latin name for something that has nothing to do with henna.  It could be amla...myrobalan or some other herb that is often sold as under the name of "neutral" henna.  I am sure doing a search on it might bring it up under a name that you are more familiar with.  But it isn't henna.  

The "neutral henna"..."black henna"..."red henna" labels have a very long tradition of being used to refer to what was well known and accepted to be from different herbs in countries where men and women have used henna for centuries.  People in those countries have clarity on the differences of the herbs.  And typically, disclosure in labelling is also not as important in those countries.  Here, we expect the ingredients on the label to be correct.  Things haven't gotten to that point yet with these products that are imported.  Customs is clamping down though.  So maybe soon "black henna" will disappear and have to indicate indigo, henna with ? herb, or all the chemicals that go into the products with the PPD in them.  And "neutral henna" will disappear and just be labelled amla, myrobalan or the assorted of other things being sold as "neutral henna."  Right now though, when you see such labeling, know that you have to make the cultural leap and that you will have to figure out what is really in the package.


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
VALLEYGIRL said:
I think me, you and Mr. John may be on to something and that protein may be the key to this mystery BUT if this is the case why do relaxers work by breaking down certain protein chains in the hair structure making hair straight immediately? Henna and protein conditioners works by adding protein to the hair shaft...making it straigher over time


[/ QUOTE ] 


Also, I learned this in science class. That energy or all matter (material and immaterial substances), are never destroyed, they just transform into something else. Water is the best example of this. H20=water. When you freeze water and it turns into ice, it becomes H202. And when you heat water, or ice and it turns from a solid(ice, H202) to a liquid(H20) to a gas, the hydrogen,and oxygen are still present but they function differently  and are rearranged in every instance. Does this make sense? I think this is what happens to the protein molecule too. I have since left college but have kepted my books. I have to look at my science books again /images/graemlins/smile.gif  Never knew it would come in handy here. Isn't this a trip!

Luvablelady I'm glad you are enjoying this thread. I should be /images/graemlins/sleeping.gif by now, but this topic has piqued my interest too!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi CynamonKis,

These are the ways that a harvest hair test will still benefit you.  It will let you know if your hair is sufficiently rid of the chemicals to use henna without any damage to your hair.  Having chemically processed or dyed your hair in the past doesn't mean that you can't use henna or a henna product.  You just have to test to see if you can.  The chemical products are even so different from each other that henna is compatible with some and not with others.  Overtime, however, you should be able to use henna on your hair.  It is the harvest hair test that will tell you when it is time.  

The harvest hair test will also let you know what color the henna is going to turn your hair that is not gray.  That is also useful information.  If your hair is dark brown or black, you won't see much more than reddish highlights in the sun.  This will redden to more of a dark reddish brown or dark auburn over time.

Henna...natural 100% henna is going to turn your white hair red.  So you could have two toned hair.  The remedy to that is to then apply the herbal/henna in black or brown or dark brown.  Whichever is the color result your want.  So you can color your hair with henna.  You just have to make sure your previously chemically treated/colored hair is ready to accept henna...And then know that you will have a two step process.  You will repeat both steps when new growth comes in.

That the Hennalucent says that it doesn't cover the white is another good clue to how much henna is really in it. The coloring effect sounds more like those color rinses to me.  Henna is going to color the white.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 23, 2003)

Hennajoy,

Thanks so much for answering my question in such great detail, I really appreciate it.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif  It makes sense because when I applied the neutral henna last week, the results were not bad but not as good as they should have been.  Also, I didn’t let my mixture rest long enough and I accidentally mixed with a metal spoon.  Those things coupled with it possibly not being 100% henna could have been a factor in my less the stellar results.   /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif    I will try the red (natural) henna next week since I know it is the real deal.   /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Go figure, the red was the least expensive at $2.98 per pound.   /images/graemlins/blush.gif

Thanks ladies, this is a wonderful thread with a lot of useful information.


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

Valleygirl why does Ms. Suthers hair look straight on the in the middle photo where she is stretching out the length of her hair to show how long it is if she doesn't use any heating appliance?  Also, you said she told you if you use heat frequently, your hair won't grow to its maximum potential. Then how would she explain Wanakee who had to use alot of heat due to her modeling assignments, growing her hair waistelength and also to the point where it was catching in her belt-buckles? I remember reading Wanakee's pamphlets and her saying this. I also believe Wanakee put that info on her website. Amethyst used to comment about this as well. 

*Hennalucent Straightening The Hair:*

The hennalucent has straightened my hair with each use. I've used it on a weekly basis, so the more you use it, the straighter the hair becomes.


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

It does look straight in the picture. But in person her hair hangs and it is long but it definitly has texture.

Maybe our definitions of straight are varying. It is not flat iron/hot comb straight but it is wet straight. Does that make sense? Hanging straight but not bone straight. 
When you think of hair not being straight are you thinking of a fro? or like short above shoulder length
 nappy kinky hair? When kinky hair grows longer it starts to hang downward... 
I wish the picture was clearer. a lot of people think she has dread locs from the picture. But it is just long kinky hair.

I am not sure of Wanakees exact regimine but I am sure she used a ton of heat on her hair like any woman in the entertainment industry has too. 
One of the things Stepanie said to me was that she was bald 9 times...from coloring, perming and just abusing her hair.
I think thats why she turned to all natural products and then came up with her product line. She also said that not everyones hair can thrive with a relaxer in it. She said of the gals that have long relaxed hair, their hair is just stronger and can withstand the chemicals compared to someone with shorter relaxed hair.

I am guessing that since Wanakee's hair was also relaxed that her hair was just one of the people whos hair can stand up to the chemicals. Stephanies wasn't. 

My old hair stylist in college had waist length relaxed hair that she blowdried weekly. I was NOT gonna let her do that to me!!!

I guess it all goes back to knowing how much our hair can and cant handle and doing what works best for your particular hair needs. The only downside is that it takes time and trial and error to find that out.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi Iris,

I remember that thread but not the specific post that I was reponding to.  So I can't speak to the exact context of my comment.  But this is what I remember and is relevant to your questions.

The thread and a number of others were dealing with symantics to some degree.  What is "loosening"...what is "relaxing"...and had to do with some product someone had brought up the was stated to "relax" the hair.  But did it "relax" the hair the way people think of a relaxer which straightens the hair...or did it "relax" the curl in the hair and just loosen the curl up but not make for straight hair.  My comment used both "relax" and "loosen" to show I meant the loosening up of the curl so that there is less shrinkage...not that it straightens the hair like a chemical relaxer.  The initial part of that conversation started with the word "relax" and therefore in someways necessitated its usage throughout.

So just operationalize the meaning of "relaxed" in that context to simply mean loosening of the curl.  Shift the frame of reference from what we know a chemical relaxer does to the hair because this is not at all what I am talking about.  A chemical relaxer does a lot more to your hair than just remove the curl.  It actually kills the hair and is referred to by some beauticians as "dead hair."  

Henna doesn't have that effect.  Henna simply loosens the curl.  Over time it continues to loosen the curl.  But I have never experienced it to loosen hair to the point that it becomes totally without curl and limp.  And that is not what the statement was intended to imply.  It hasn't done that to mine.  But having said that, I need to say that there are some hair textures/types that when the curl loosens just might go more limp.  

Example:  There is a link that was posted to an indigo and henna hair example.  The loosening of her hair created more defined curl pattern like ringlets and made her hair more limp so that it hangs down rather than stands up as it did prehenna/indigo.  Indigo didn't do it.  It was the henna.  I can say this because I know who she is.  

That is the effect it had on her hair.  Two different hair types.  Henna affecting the hair the same by loosening up the curl and detangling.  Her hair ringlets and hanging...my hair in an 'afro sticking up as it should.  Henna doesn't change the nature of the hair.  I described my hair in a post above.  The back of my hair goes in a tight coil.  Henna has helped loosen that.  The front of my hair grows in with a curl at the root and then grows straight.  Not straight and hanging...but straight and standing straight up and out.  It defies gravity... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif  There is not curl there in the front, on top and sides for henna to loosen.  Henna does not make my hair limp and flatten it.  The natural nature of my hair is not to lay down flat.  If we use my hair in the front, top and sides of my head as an example, it indicates that hair can be straight and without curl and not lay or hang down.  And loosening and relaxing the curl does not necessarily mean that the hair goes flat and hangs down.  

But one thing that should be clear is that henna is not and should not be thought of as a product used to straighten and relax the hair like a perm.  Think of your hair behaving as it does now with the curl/kink loosened...detangled...softer...stronger.

Hope that helps.


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

HennaJoy!!!

WOW!!! Thats all I can say right now. 

You are so very detailed and throurogh with your explanations.

You really know your stuff! I, as well as many others, am very glad you are here at LHCF!!!

Thank you for the wealth of info on henna you have provided and for taking the time to answer all the questions.

Valleygirl

Your screen name should be "Henna Doctor!!!" /images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just wait 'till everyone wakes up and logs on tommorow/today and sees all this!!!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Valleygirl,

I think that "straighter" hair needs to defined by each person who experienced the change in their hair that way.  Different people could be meaning entirely different things.  Because after that we want to know how straight and in relationship to what.  If they are meaning the curl in the hair loosens up after henna treatment than it was prior to henna treatment, then they mean the same thing that I do.  If people are talking about just using henna on their hair, then henna has the effect of loosening the curl but will not straighten the hair like a perm, hot comb or such.  Sometimes what is being attributed to henna may well be the effect of some of the other things that are being used.  To know what the henna does and only the henna does would necessitate only henna being used.  The other things added will cloud the issue and make it hard to determine exactly what is having what effect on the hair.

Repeat applications of henna over time keeps the curl loose and that is one of the benefits that connected to what is said about henna having a detangling effect as well.  But this should not be viewed as a sloooooow way to get the hair to act like permed hair.  Because that is not what is going to happen.

I don't see henna changing the texture of hair.  It strenghtens, loosens the curl, detangles, will color, softens etc., but I wouldn't define those as changing the texture of the hair.  

Henna "relaxes" the curl..."loosens" the curl...but I wouldn't say that henna straightens and relaxes the hair.  Not the way that "straightening and relaxing" the hair is typically thought to mean.

Maybe some of this will help.  Henna does not penetrate the hair.  Henna coats the hair and provides a translucent color to each strand of the hair.  Henna restores damaged hair by sort of filling in and binding...for want of a better term...the sort of scales on the hair that weaken the hair and cause tangling and breakage.  In the process of doing that...it appears to also loosen the natural curl that is in the strand of the hair.  Exactly how these two things are connected...I don't have the answer.  But the outcome is that the hair is stronger with a curl that is more loose.  

There are ofcourse other products that have similar effects on the hair.  Knowing the commonality between those products and henna will help in explaining and understanding exactly what is at work here.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

"Henna Doctor...that is funny... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif  You know we just learn everything we can about what we love.  I just got a chance to catch up on reading the other posts about the effect of protein on the hair and think that is a good course to pursue.  

The other thing that needs to be kept in mind about henna and any other product we use on our hair and the outcome is that the final result often has a lot to do with the individual system of the person.  Just like our skin can indicate what is going on in the individual system, so can our hair.  

Henna used for body art teaches you a lot about just how dependent the outcome of henna is upon the state of the individual system.  For henna stains on skin, you can rely on these things:  If you are stressed, you get poor henna stains.  Get sick...henna stains are wimpy and demise is quick.  Have a hot fever and your henna stains are the best you ever had.  Have certain medications in your system, the stain results can be better than ever, stain in spots, wimpy or barely at all.  

The hair and skin are of course different in lots of ways.  But people have reported using the same henna powder and obtaining different results on their hair that they can attribute to the status of their health...their individual systems...at a given time.  

Perhaps this is what I like the most about henna.  It interacts in a rather intimate way with the individual.  Its results are dependent upon what you bring to the table.  So while there are large areas of commonality and shared experiences with its use...there is also a part of the experience that is unique and not necessarily generalizable across people.  It is your own.  Isn't that neat... /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Good Morning HennaJoy/images/graemlins/wave.gif

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 But one thing that should be clear is that henna is not and should not be thought of as a product used to straighten and relax the hair like a perm. Think of your hair behaving as it does now with the curl/kink loosened...detangled...softer...stronger. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

What I meant by saying henna has straightened my hair was no way intended to mean *"BONE STRAIGHT".* What I intended to convey is that my hairpattern as you've said is looser, much looser as a matter of fact, but not the kind of "bone straight" a relaxer gives the hair. I love voluptuous, thick hair and the henna has provided me with this, along with softer, stronger hair, without the tangles or bulkiness that's inherent with a natural hair texture /images/graemlins/smile.gif

To get a STRAIGHT-HAIR or RELAXED look, wrapping or rollersetting underneath a dryer allows this option if I desire it. I hope everyone understood what I meant when I referred to henna making my hair-texture straight with each use. NOT BONE STRAIGHT, but the curl pattern is loosed to the point that I could part and smooth my hair with my hands instead of using a comb or brush, to put my hair in an updo, french twist, or french roll. Normally, I would have to use a curling iron to smooth the edges for these styles, but henna has made it possible for me to lay the curling iron down. 

*As you've said, hair type does play a major role in a person defining their hair as straight, and what constitutes straight as they know it.* As my hair drys, it waves slighty and is very soft. Another person might say their hair waves were more pronounced, and another may say their hair went simply straight as a board depending on their natural hair texture. 

*However, I will say when I wash my hair, it goes straight, limp, however, you want to call it when I shampoo. This is what I've been saying all along about what the henna has done for me. To me this is dramatic because pre-henna, my hair never did this.*

It's funny that you mentioned beauticians say relaxed hair is essetially "dead hair". For those who use a mild-relaxer or texturizer to "loosen the curl-pattern", how would you define the hair as being? Would you say it's dead, half-dead or just slighty texturized the way henna makes the hair? Thanks. I see we can talk this topic into the ground but I enjoy this conversation... I'm learning and it is very stimulating!


----------



## hada (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi HennaJoy!

(It's me..I emailed you just recently...the Aubrey person)

I am glad you joined.   Girls she has a lot to offer.  And has great powders on her site that I am going to try QUITE soon!

Hada


----------



## Allandra (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi,  /images/graemlins/wave.gif

I'm not a 'henna girl'.  I just wanted to welcome you to the board.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hada (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi HennaJoy,

I remember that one Indianlady in your forum says that she hennas her hair every Friday.  I thought hmmmmm.......
At this point....and I just started this, I henna using the henna once a month and in the second halfof the month, I use Shikakai mixed with amla as the main base with a few spoons of henna for added conditioning.  I still treat it as if I were hennaing.   Girl, I must try that Lotus powder to and add it to my regimen, it has been a month right now since I have used an actual shampoo. I may use a good herbal creamy conditioner and that's it.  Been a while since I have deep conditioned too and my hair is in great shape.  Your site was the first site that I have ran across that contained a great deal of information and knowledge also for textured hair.
http://www.everydayhenna.com

Thanks! and Shalom
Hada


----------



## hada (Mar 23, 2003)

Leshia you are cracking me up,  I have two boys also and I am reading this info...this particular thread has really jumped since yesterday...LOL! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

hada


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*VALLEYGIRL said:*
Just wait 'till everyone wakes up and logs on tommorow/today and sees all this!!!   

[/ QUOTE ]
Girl you took the words right out of my mouth!

Hennajoy, thank you so much for the information! I'm not trying to relax my hair like a relaxer...just loosen the curl and diminish the frizz.  Since I already opened the Hennalucent, I'm gonna use it, but next week I'm gonna try the real deal  /images/graemlins/wink.gif and order the lotus powder (I have to look for it). 

Ladies, the info posted here is very interesting... I think Valleygirl and Iris are onto something with the use of protein. I've been avoiding protein...and now I think that maybe that's why my hair seems to be 'out of it'(for a lack of better words...) I can't wait to find out what you all learn.

Thank you, thank you sooo much!

This is why I LOVE THIS FORUM!


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 23, 2003)

Thank you for this information, Henna Joy.  I will look for some 100% henna (or even the Light Mountain Color the Gray Line) &amp; try out on some of my harvested hair to see what the results will be, then go from there.


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 23, 2003)

ValleyGirl I hear what you are saying.  I would love to relax my hair but years of trial &amp; error have taught me that my baby-fine hair can't take relaxer, even the mild type eventually thins my hair out.  What shocked me was that my hair could actually get straight without relaxing or blow-drying, by wet-setting on magnetic rollers &amp; then wrapping, techniques that I never considered until learning about them here on this board.


----------



## SVT (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

WOW!!!

I love this thread! Thanks for all the info ladies! 

Henna treatments sound awesome. I can't wait to find the right type of henna for my hair!

Thanks again!!!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SVT (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

...and kudos to Iris and Valleygirl for deciphering the mystery of protein!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*HennaJoy said:*

Repeat applications of henna over time keeps the curl loose and that is one of the benefits that connected to what is said about henna having a detangling effect as well.  But this should not be viewed as a sloooooow way to get the hair to act like permed hair.  Because that is not what is going to happen.



[/ QUOTE ]

I hope Henna doesn't act like a perm or relaxer ever.  My goal is not to have naturally straight hair, I am not fighting nature anymore because it comes to often, my goal is to condition my natural hair and keep it healthy.  If henna makes it even more manageable in the process then that's a great bonus.  Less stress on my hair equals more length that I retain.  Although, at 3 ½ inches my hair doesn’t tangle much at all, too short.  

I’m preparing myself and hair for when it gets longer so that I’ll know how to care for it.  Caring for natural and relaxed hair, IMO is like night and day.  One of the biggest factors for me cutting the relaxed hair off early (while I had only 2 inches of natural hair) was to learn how to deal with natural hair while short, had I waited until I had 8 inches of natural hair before I fully transition, I would have been  in trouble and would have needed to relax immediately as I am not used to thick curly hair, I am more familiar with straight hair that's much thinner (I’m speaking for me only, no one else).  I’ll be a pro by the time my hair gets long.  

Sort of like fake nails.  You go from short nails one day to long nails the next, you have problems because you aren’t used to long nails but immediately you’ve got them.  However, if you let your natural nails grow over time, by the time that they are long you don’t even notice them.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Thanks HennaJoy for spelling everything out for all of the henna newbies here.  And I thought I was on my way to becoming an expert!   /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

My credit card is talking to me again.  "Try the lotus powder... Try the lotus powder..."  /images/graemlins/poke.gif

The Hennalucent results have far exceeded my expectations.  But if the lotus powder is better...  /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif 

One more question:  Would the Light Mountain Natural Hair Color &amp; Conditioner in neutral be considered natural henna or a product with henna like Hennalucent?  I am transitioning to natural hair and still have relaxed ends.  Would the LM product be safe for my hair?  (I'm only interested in the conditioing/detangling/decreased bulk effects of henna.)

Light Mountain Info


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi Hada,

Good to talk to you where ever we may meet!

Yes..she is in Canada so it is not the heat and humidity that has the frequency as necessary for her as it might in India.  That is her routine.  I believe that she is the same person who rubs patchouli in her hair afterwards.  I would also suspect the use of neem oil and a number of other things somewhere in here daily, weekly monthly routine.  There are a few things that you can pretty much expect in the hair (and skin) routine of many women from India:  henna...indigo...black walnut hull powder...neem oil...neem powder...sandalwood..amla...shikakai...

Add a handful of other things to this list and you would have a pretty good portion of my list of must haves for skin and hair.   

I love your in between henna application hair treatment.  Isn't that a really nice side benefit to the henna application and the amla/shikakai/lotus powder/neem etc. sort of hair treatments...leaves the hair clean as any soapy shampoo that I have ever used without any trace of a film.  

You can actually add some Lotus Powder to your amla/shikakai...that is a pretty powerful trio.

And thanks for the kind words about my website.  I appreciate that.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hi Sassygirl,

We are on our way to discovering all of the possibilites of this little herb!!!

I truly have a belief that if something is working for you then keep working with it if you can.  And it sounds like Hennalucent if working for you.  I think the Hennalucent and Lotus Powder are different and I wouldn't view it as a "better" or "worse" choice.  Like the lotus powder is better if you are looking for something that you know is totally natural.  The Hennalucent is best if you are looking for something that is quicker and easier to apply. I love choices.

Now Light Mountain is a really interesting product that I get a lot of feedback concerning.  Here is basically the primary complaint I have heard about Light Mountain.  The color that is part of the second application only lasts for a couple of weeks.  Even people who have used the red and bright red have had the color fade out.  Henna does not fade out that way. And this is said to fade out really fast.  This is particularly problematic for people using it to cover the grey or color their hair.  That fade out has always raised a red flag for me.  That would be really aborrant behavior for henna.  

I really can't speak to the neutral henna they are offering.  Mostly people providing me feedback and trying to get information were dissatisfied with the color.  No one said that they were dissatisfied with the conditioning properties.  It might be a good question you will want to ask them.  What specifically is their "neutral" henna?  Is it lawsonia inermis, lawsonia amla, myrobalan?  They should be able to tell you.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Good Morning/Afternoon Iris,

See...the word thing is funny.  I don't know if I would call hair that is henna'd "texturized" in that context.  But given how I interpret what they were saying, they would describe henna's hair that had not been chemically processed in anyway as healthy and alive.  

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi Allandra,

Thank you for the welcome.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
SassyGirl said:
The Hennalucent results have far exceeded my expectations. But if the lotus powder is better...   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm feeling what Sassygirl has said *BIGTIME!* If I find out the hennalucent only has a portion or small percentage of henna in it, *AND* if it was able to perform as great as it has been performing, *then goodness only knows what 100% HENNA will do for the hair!*

Thanks SVT and Sweetcocoa for the encouragement about the protein. I really do believe the key or one of the *"keys"* to a straighter hairtexture is found in the protein molecule /images/graemlins/smile.gif

HennaJoy I can't thank you enough for your participation on the henna thread. You have added a new dimension to how everyone looks at henna.  I believe you've won some new converts too /images/graemlins/wink.gif I sent you a PM(private message). The letter icon blinking in the upper-left hand corner of the screen signifies someone has PM'd you. Since you are new and in case you don't know this is what you would do to access your PM's:

Simply click on "My Home". This is located above the Who's Online Visible Members portion of the board at the top of the screen. Once there, go to "Message Box" and click on "Receive Message" to see who has PM'd you. To send a PM, just click on "Send PM".


----------



## BrightEyes (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

I don't know if there are any women besides me who have naturally reddish hair. But if you are reading this, it might be better to for you to invest the "broken down" henna that HennaJoy was talking about. 

I made a huge mistake of using "good" Henna and I came out looking like Lucy Ricardo! It was so embarrassing. I took one look at my head and wanted to have a good cry. I was glad this happened on a weekend so that I could use some of my Indian products to darken my hair. If you want more red tones in your hair, then by all means go for it. But Rainbow Research Neutral Henna is a great henna product if you don't want any colors at all. If you're like me and want the benefits of pure henna without the red, then get yourself a jar.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I'm feeling what Sassygirl has said BIGTIME! If I find out the hennalucent only has a portion or small percentage of henna in it, AND if it was able to perform as great as it has been performing, then goodness only knows what 100% HENNA will do for the hair! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I ordered the lotus powder today.  /images/graemlins/tongue.gif  I have two boxes of neutral Hennalucent left and I'm going to use them this week and next.  I'm going to use the lotus powder as my monthly henna treatment.  I'm also going to start using a mild, non-stiffening protein conditioner after every shampoo. /images/graemlins/grin.gif

I love this board!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Mar 23, 2003)

welcome HennaJoy, and thanks for all the great information! i don't plan to use henna anytime soon, but it's good to be completely educated on subjects. and you took us to school with this one, girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





adrienne


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
I sent you a PM(private message). The letter icon blinking in the upper-left hand corner of the screen signifies someone has PM'd you. Since you are new and in case you don't know this is what you would do to access your PM's:

Simply click on "My Home". This is located above the Who's Online Visible Members portion of the board at the top of the screen. Once there, go to "Message Box" and click on "Receive Message" to see who has PM'd you. To send a PM, just click on "Send PM".


[/ QUOTE ]

Just an FYI: Clicking on the blinking letter icon can take you straight to the PM mailbox without any additional steps.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sassygirl125 said:*
 I ordered the lotus powder today.  /images/graemlins/tongue.gif  I have two boxes of neutral Hennalucent left and I'm going to use them this week and next.  I'm going to use the lotus powder as my monthly henna treatment.  I'm also going to start using a mild, non-stiffening protein conditioner after every shampoo. /images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]
Sassygirl, let me know how you like the lotus powder...oh, and where did you get it from? Thanks!
I currently have the Hennelucent in my hair(since I already had it and I figure it can't hurt anything). I want the get the  Rainbow Research Neutral Henna...unless the lotus powder will give me the same results.  I'll wait and see how you like it.


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 CurlyCrly said:
Just an FYI: Clicking on the blinking letter icon can take you straight to the PM mailbox without any additional steps.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I didn't know this. Thanks CurlyCrly /images/graemlins/up.gif

*SassyGirl* I'm with you, I LOVE THIS HAIRBOARD!

*BrightEyes*, I only plan on using the Neutral Henna. Thanks for the endorsement of Rainbow henna. Some of the other women use this brand also /images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm going to try the henna with the indigo since I absolutely love jet-black, blue-black, or black hair with a deep purple tint. The deep purple tint is absolutely GORGEOUS! I saw photos of this color on someone and it looked so beautiful!

*HennaJoy* what colors would someone mix to get a deep purple tint? The hair is still black, but in the sun the dark purple highlights comes through. I know Adore sells a color called "Purple Rage" and Revlon's Texture and Tones sells a purple color called "Amethyst", but I would like to experiment using the henna shades. I'm trying to duplicate the deep-purple color you see in the LOGO of this forum. The LOGO is at the top of the screen and says "Helping Women of Color Achieve Long Hair" Thanks.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

Personal Things To Consider Re: Results: LONG POST; I believe that different hair types may have different results. But I think all hair types can benefit. I have posted my hair type etc. and hope that others will do the same so that we can guage what somepossible results of using henna may be for different individuals. I will go first.  /images/graemlins/cool.gif
Hair type and shrinkage: I have what is labeled 3b baby fine curly hair that happens to be naturally flyaway. Add to that, I also have some areas that are a 3c. back of crown of hair. The roots of my hair grow in straight for about 1 inch and then starts to do their thing! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif. I have hair that shrinks to about 3/4 of it's length when washed and dried. When I add conditioner, it lengthens out under the water. Like true curly hair, it straightens out under the flow of water and gradually reverts. If I do not manipulate it in any way and do not towel dry, only squeeze out the water, it forms into curls that are like tiny ringlets (a bit frizzy) all over my head. My hair that is touching the top of the bra strap at back when stretched out full length, is at my shoulders when washed and unmanipulated, (no combing, oil, conditioner etc.)Once I have done a combout, added my oils and wrapped it and dried it whether with the hard bonnet dryer wrapped in a silk scarf or overnight, it will fall loose and long just as if I had a relaxer. It is straight from root to tip. With or without adding oil, it is the same. This is what my hair does. HOW HAS HENNA MADE A DIFFERENCE?  It has loosened my hair so that when it is washed, it hangs in longer, sharply defined waves, but the bulk and thickness is better than when it did not have the henna. It would be an excellent wash and wear style. It is easier to comb through. It dries quicker. When I do a wrap style on it right after washing, it hangs straighter, because it now has more weight. (Remember that babyfine flyaway hair is cottony, and does not have weight until it reaches pretty long lengths, which I do not feel I have achieved to this point. The henna gives me that weight and an added bonus. My hair stays like this between washes; if it starts to get dry or tangly, I just add a touch of oil (olive, jojoba or hemp, coconut, emu  etc, to sections, and press over the section with the palms of my hands and presto, straight again. SO WHAT HAS CHANGED? I do not have to comb through daily or brush, or wrap every night, or braid, etc. to maintain this and so in the end, less manipulation. I can actually go one week without combing or brushing and maintain the straight look, as long as I wrap it up at night, and oil the ends as needed. (Apply the barest minimum of oils or creams.) My hair has more fullness, bounce and life. I can brush or comb through from top to bottom, starting from the bottom of course!!! WHAT ABOUT MOISTURE? If I decide that I want to moisturize it, BUT KEEP IT STRAIGHT,  I just add a few drops of water to the palm of my hands, and run it over sectioned parts of my hair, USE ONLY a teeeny weeny touch of oil and wrap set it in a variety of ways and tie with a silk scarf. IMPORTANT STYLING BONUS. If I want to do a deep moisturizing WITHOUT LOSING THE STRAIGHT LOOK, I place several plastic caps on top of the silk scarf for one or two hours to steam the hair, sometimes over night. This will create a steamer effect naturally. The next day, I remove the caps, but not the silk scarf. I add a second scarf (satin) and leave them both on for about an hour. Remove the satin scarf and make sure that the silk scarf is completely dry. Then check underneath to make sure my hair is completely dry. This causes the hair to look like  you just had a relaxer that day! Also you have moisturized your hair to the max. If you have not over oiled the hair, your hair will not be oily and greasy, but super hydrated and full of volume! The moisture will bring all the oils up from the scalp and to the length of the hair, so I personally would not add more oil if you have recently oiled your scalp. I would recommend doing this once every two weeks in order to insure that your hair's moisture levels are not compromised!  This is an excellent tip for when you are travelling as it keeps the hair fresh looking, especially if you add just a touch of lime, or grapefruit or rose essential oil, etc. to the drop of oil before you do the deep silk scarf moisturizer treatment.  Just think, if you use the salon see through baggie plastic caps, the silk scarf and wrap your hair in an elegant tie up style, no one but you will know you are in the middle of a fantastic beauty treatment for your hair ON THE GO! And if you have a special event coming up, all you have to do is unwrap your beautiful hair and you will look like you just stepped out of the salon, with swinging hair!!!  /images/graemlins/laugh.gifHope this helps someone. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

My hair reacts alot like yours...it's fine and soft(it can be broken easily if not handled gently). It's completely straight when soak and wet but curls up in tiny spiral curls(with some frizz) as it dries and if I use no product. I get a lot of shrinkage(my hair is shoulder blade length when wet...but shrinks up to below chin length when dry). If I use a product and twist my hair in fat coils I get less shrinkage...but I'd like to be able to wash and go with minimum shrinkage...which is what I'm hoping the henna will do.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Sassygirl, let me know how you like the lotus powder...oh, and where did you get it from? Thanks! 


[/ QUOTE ] 

I ordered the Lotus Powder Plus from HennaJoy's site everydayhenna.com  It's in the "EveryDay Mehndi Herbal Products for Health and Beauty" section.  I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## iris (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

Here is the link to this forum that was discussing protein(amino acids) and msm and how it changes hair texture. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=Women&amp;Number=46218&amp;Forum=Women&amp;Words=brighteyes&amp;Match=Entire%20Phrase&amp;Searchpage=0&amp;Limit=25&amp;Old=allposts&amp;Main=46195&amp;Search=true#Post46218 

Guys I'm looking into Amino Acids, EFA's(Essential Fatty Acids) and Silica to unmask the hairtexture question. I'm also researching what different races have in their genetic makeup regarding hair, in sufficient or insuffient amounts that make their hairtexture the way it is. Also, how the follicles are shaped and/or structured and how this plays a role in hair texture as well. 

I'm not trying to change the structure of black hair in case anyone is wondering. I don't think anyone can improve upon what God has given us, as long as we eat right. And if we eat right and take in nutrients in the correct dosage, I know we all will be delightfully surprised at how our skin and hair will respond /images/graemlins/smile.gif Statements such as "I never knew my hair could be this soft, strong, healthy, etc.", is exactly what it was intended to be as long as we continue taking care of ourselves healthwise.

For me doing research regarding what supplements would help anyone garner optimal results in terms of strength, less breakage, more elasticity and a faster growth rate would benefit everyone who is looking to achieve the best hair possible.


----------



## BrightEyes (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
[Guys I'm looking into Amino Acids, EFA's(Essential Fatty Acids) and Silica to unmask the hairtexture question. I'm also researching what different races have in their genetic makeup regarding hair, in sufficient or insuffient amounts that make their hairtexture the way it is. Also, how the follicles are shaped and/or structured and how this plays a role in hair texture as well. 

I'm not trying to change the structure of black hair in case anyone is wondering. I don't think anyone can improve upon what God has given us, as long as we eat right. And if we eat right and take in nutrients in the correct dosage, I know we all will be delightfully surprised at how our skin and hair will respond /images/graemlins/smile.gif Statements such as "I never knew my hair could be this soft, strong, healthy, etc.", is exactly what it was intended to be as long as we continue taking care of ourselves healthwise.

For me doing research regarding what supplements would help anyone garner optimal results in terms of strength, less breakage, more elasticity and a faster growth rate would benefit everyone who is looking to achieve the best hair possible.  

[/ QUOTE ]


Iris, your research sounds cool. I hope you will provide the results once you are finished. 

Also, I agree with you about having the hair nature intended you to have. Many times it's not "us" that is the problem, it is what we are/are not doing to our bodies.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
Here is the link to this forum that was discussing protein(amino acids) and msm and how it changes hair texture. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=Women&amp;Number=46218&amp;Forum=Women&amp;Words=brighteyes&amp;Match=Entire%20Phrase&amp;Searchpage=0&amp;Limit=25&amp;Old=allposts&amp;Main=46195&amp;Search=true#Post46218 

Guys I'm looking into Amino Acids, EFA's(Essential Fatty Acids) and Silica to unmask the hairtexture question. I'm also researching what different races have in their genetic makeup regarding hair, in sufficient or insuffient amounts that make their hairtexture the way it is. Also, how the follicles are shaped and/or structured and how this plays a role in hair texture as well. 

I'm not trying to change the structure of black hair in case anyone is wondering. I don't think anyone can improve upon what God has given us, as long as we eat right. And if we eat right and take in nutrients in the correct dosage, I know we all will be delightfully surprised at how our skin and hair will respond /images/graemlins/smile.gif Statements such as "I never knew my hair could be this soft, strong, healthy, etc.", is exactly what it was intended to be as long as we continue taking care of ourselves healthwise.

For me doing research regarding what supplements would help anyone garner optimal results in terms of strength, less breakage, more elasticity and a faster growth rate would benefit everyone who is looking to achieve the best hair possible.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Perhaps a new topic can be started to discuss this.  I read somewhere on here that cysteine is converted to sulfur by the body.  If this is the case, does one even need to take MSM?  

Edited to add link: http://www.gsdl.com/news/nmnewsletter/issue2-1/index4.html

This is a small article regarding sulfur and hair.


----------



## iris (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 CurlyCrly said:
Perhaps a new topic can be started to discuss this. I read somewhere on here that cysteine is converted to sulfur by the body. If this is the case, does one even need to take MSM? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

That's a great question CurlyCrly /images/graemlins/smile.gif MSM is sulphur period. Cysteine is an amino acid that converts into MSM. The percentage of Cysteine conversion is dependent on how much of this supplement you consume. I think nature, excuse me, God has supplied us with an abundance of nutrients in a variety of ways. For example, if we can't get plain MSM(sulphur), Cysteine will convert to it. To answer your question on whether we need to continue taking MSM, the higher doses of msm does wonders for me, and I dont know how much in terms of milligrams(mg) the cysteine would convert into sulphur in the body. *Based on this fact, I believe we all should continue taking the MSM supplement since we would know EXACTLY how much we are consuming if we took the product straight.* Again, while the Cysteine is great, I don't know the amount of sulphur it would produce in the body and I require alot! Also, thanks for the link as it will help me on my journey /images/graemlins/smile.gif

*BrightEyes* did I thank you for posting the above link? If not, girl thank you, thank you, thank you for providing us with that wealth of information. It too was one of the main reasons why I'm looking into the benefit of the msm or sulphur supplement /images/graemlins/smile.gif  

**Please Note** I'm going to copy all this information because this forum is skyrocketing! Beverly had to change software before to accomodate the forum's growth and we lost information. If she should happen to change software again and all this info can't be saved for whatever reason, I'll be pretty upset. As a matter of fact I think I will PM her and find out is this software accomodating the growth that this forum is currently experiencing or does she plan on changing again /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hi BrightEyes,

That "I Love Lucy" hair is one of henna's little surprises one can run into depending upon your hair color.  Natural henna only gives you the option of reds.  But there are a range of reds that can be obtained from different hennas.  The Iranian "Persian Red" henna powders will give you a deep dark red coloring that some people like.  The Moroccan Henna powders provide deep dark red coloring as well.  But not as deeply red as the Iranian.  Some of the other henna powders can provide more red-orange hair coloring that extend to a orangey sort of Bozo the clown coloring on light hair.  So the selection of the right natural henna powder is also important in order get the desired coloring.  

Other alternatives for obtaining color and conditioning are the herbal/henna hair colors.  They provide the opportunity to have the henna conditioning while widening the range of colors available to you.  When looking for colors outside of the red range and into the browns, blacks, blondes...one is better off with the herbal/henna hair colors.

And lack of color is certainly an option with the neutral henna.

HennaJoy


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Well, this is my review so far...
I can definetly tell my hair is shinier and my curls are less frizzy. I can't really tell if they are looser, but won't know for sure until I do it again...I am definiely gonna get the pure natural henna instead of using the Hennlucent and leave it in longer(I only did 4 hours yesterday, cause I got tired). I can't wait till Friday(I'm gonna leave it in overnight to get 8 hours). 
My hair feels much stronger today. It could be I just needed a good protein treatment...but the henna is definitely a keeper... /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hada (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL HENNA TIPS  MOISTURE - LONG*

Hey Mahalialee,

You hair sounds so cool!  My hair can do it spiral thing too.  Once it starts to get longer the curls will begin to stretch out again.  Right now at this length the curls sort have this, sit up and sprout over kind of thing, it is a bob now and is now trying to touch my shoulders, good growth from and ear length bob (when straightened).  You have pretty much described the curls I have at the back of my head from the ear level on down. The tightest part is always the crown.  Henna can bring it out more making is softer.  I always apply the henna there first.  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

hada


----------



## BrightEyes (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*HennaJoy said:*
Hi BrightEyes,

That "I Love Lucy" hair is one of henna's little surprises one can run into depending upon your hair color.  Natural henna only gives you the option of reds.  But there are a range of reds that can be obtained from different hennas.  The Iranian "Persian Red" henna powders will give you a deep dark red coloring that some people like.  The Moroccan Henna powders provide deep dark red coloring as well.  But not as deeply red as the Iranian.  Some of the other henna powders can provide more red-orange hair coloring that extend to a orangey sort of Bozo the clown coloring on light hair.  So the selection of the right natural henna powder is also important in order get the desired coloring.  

Other alternatives for obtaining color and conditioning are the herbal/henna hair colors.  They provide the opportunity to have the henna conditioning while widening the range of colors available to you.  When looking for colors outside of the red range and into the browns, blacks, blondes...one is better off with the herbal/henna hair colors.

And lack of color is certainly an option with the neutral henna.

HennaJoy



[/ QUOTE ]


Well, the issue was that my hair is red enough. I didn't want any color at all, but the bottle just said you _might_ get highlights. I wasn't too crazy about that, but this is before I read about neutral henna. So, stupid me, I tried it. 

I will only use neutral from now on.


----------



## BlkMane (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Wow, what an informative thread. Now, I want to try this lotus powder as I attempt to transition.  images/graemlins/grin.gif


Regarding the discussion about sulphur (sulfur), MSM, and Cysteine...
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Conditioners and permanents ("perms") add sulfur to hair, while straighteners remove sulfur.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

That quote is from the article CurlyCrly posted above.  

If straighteners REMOVE sulfur from the hair, maybe that is the cause of "scab hair."  As you transition, your hair gets softer because the levels of sulfur in your hair increase.

Just an observation.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Good point and it sounds good to me!


----------



## iris (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
BlkMane said:
If straighteners REMOVE sulfur from the hair, maybe that is the cause of "scab hair." As you transition, your hair gets softer because the levels of sulfur in your hair increase.

Just an observation. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

That's a great observation and I agree with you images/graemlins/smile.gif It makes so much sense that a product that is used to strip sulphur, which is a softening nutrient from the hair, will make the hair hard.

*Hennalucent Call*
I called the Ardell Company yesterday which makes the Hennalucent product. It is located in Los Angeles, and I spoke to a very nice customer service rep. named Kim. When I asked her was hennalucent 100% Henna, she insisted that it was. She relayed that Ardell already has a 100% henna product called "Egyptian Henna", which also contains metallic salts and went on to explain that metallic salts would damage a person's hair if they already had or are planning to have a chemical service applied to the hair. Kim explained that customers wanted a henna product with no metallic salts and that would be compatible with all chemical services. This is why Ardell created the Hennalucent line. 

I stressed the fact that 100% henna as HennaJoy explained in detail, does not "have any other ingredient added to it but the henna itself", or "a second ingredient which would be a herb used to color the hair." She went on to say and I quote "If you bake a cake, the flour is still 100% flour even if you add other ingredients to it."  

When asked what process the company used to remove the metallic salts from the hennalucent, and that maybe *micro-refining* which is indicated on the hennalucent pamphlet may have something to do with the removal of the salts, she said all this means is that the henna was grounded into a fine powder. Nothing more, nothing less and she didn't know what process they used to remove the metallic salts.

At this point I realized that she was telling me as much as she knew about the product so there was no need to keep asking her anymore questions. She also was kind enough to welcome all inquiries anyone at this forum may have concerning the hennalucent. *Kim* can be reached at *1-800-621-9585 ext.214* To be fair, maybe there is someone there who can answer the questions Kim couldn't answer, but they just wasn't available when I called. If anyone wants to inquire further, the contact information is listed above. 

Personally, I think hennalucent is a great product. I color my hair often with rinses, and so far this is the only henna line that will not damage my hair in any way because of the chemicals from the dye I apply to my hair. Now when HennaJoy tells me how to mix the right combination of herbs to create the deep-purple color I'm looking to garner, I may switch to another brand. As it is, I'm satisfied with using rinses and hennalucent to achieve the results I'm currently receiving.

Hope This Helps,
-Iris


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

I thought about it yesterday(while I couldn't get on)...plus I was admiring the shine of my hair images/graemlins/wink.gif and decided I'm sticking with the Hennalucent for the time being. I have dry hair(Henna to color has salts) and don't want to dry it out further. I'm also looking into the MSM and sulfur8(I used this years ago). I'm really loving the Hennalucent at the moment. I can't wait till Friday when I will do another. I will do this for 3 more weeks, then cut back to once a month(or twice if I shampoo more frequently). images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## iris (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I thought about it yesterday(while I couldn't get on)...plus I was admiring the shine of my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and decided I'm sticking with the Hennalucent for the time being. I have dry hair(Henna to color has salts) and don't want to dry it out further. I'm also looking into the MSM and sulfur8(I used this years ago). I'm really loving the Hennalucent at the moment. I can't wait till Friday when I will do another. I will do this for 3 more weeks, then cut back to once a month(or twice if I shampoo more frequently). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm glad the hennalucent worked so well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always get happy when I hear about a product that I've raved like a lunatic about, working real well for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for posting such a positive review!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new to the forum but I have thoroughly enjoyed this conversation. I'm interested in going natural and this thread will help me to decide what I'll eventually do. Iris and Valleygirl you two are really onto something with that msm and protein observation. Please continue to research and post what you find. I'm more of a nutrient person than a hairproduct person and I will be looking forward to all your findings. 

HennaJoy you've been methodical in your discussion regarding Henna. Thanks for being very diligent in your profession. Many people just sell products and don't know anything about what they are selling when you ask them questions. Thanks for your very detailed explaination to the questions on this thread. As I've said, if I decide to go natural I will let you know by posting. But the best thing is, even if I decide to relax, I can get the benefits of a relaxer plus henna by using the hennalucent. Thanks to all you ladies for sharing your knowledge with us.

SeaMist


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Glad to hear you had such a positive experience with the hennalucent.  Be sure to keep us updated on each application


----------



## iris (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Iris and Valleygirl you two are really onto something with that msm and protein observation. Please continue to research and post what you find. I'm more of a nutrient person than a hairproduct person and I will be looking forward to all your findings.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I sure will SeaMist and I'm glad that you enjoyed this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I read your post to longhairdiva and I agree with you. She makes it hard not to continue to relax. I love the henna but if I ever go back to relaxing, aside from Wanakee, she would definately be one of my inspirations for it


----------



## Leigh (Mar 25, 2003)

Wanakee only midly relaxed her hair.  Just enough to loosen it up some.

Leigh


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

HennaJoy will the henna provide me with the option of wearing my hair straight? If so, how do you get it straight?
My hair is just too thick to wear it natural with no assistance. Thank you.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hi SeaMist,

Yes...It is about having choices and all the information needed to make the choice about which product or whatever is best suited for the specific task.  And when possible, to know why.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hi Iris,

The henna and Indigo combination can create hair that is raven black or with highlights that are wine, blue black, purple black, burgundy black etc.  The same indigo is used though the specific henna powder may be different.  I don't think thought that the specific henna powder is the determinant in this case.  Henna has a way of mixing with indiosyncratic things about the individual and create something that all of the factors are not known to absolutely duplicate.  So some people will get the wine...some the burgundy black...some the purple black...etc.  But what will happen is that you will get the black with some sort of beautiful highlight.  I just can't guarantee exactly what the highlight will be.  And if/when you repeat an henna application over the indigo, the color will shift again.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi SeaMist,

You can without any problems straighten your hair with a flat iron, straightening comb or curlers.  It is the perms that you have to be careful with.  Some have no compatibility with henna...some can be.  It is only by performing a harvest hair test that you can know for sure.


----------



## nita4 (Mar 25, 2003)

Ladies and Hennajoy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you so much.  When I logged on this morning I was so jazzed to see the turn this thread had taken.  This information is absolutely great!!  I feel that I can finally go natural now with or without a minimum use of heat, no weekly press and curl, "big cut" or harsh chemicals for me - just a gradual transistion.  I have been wanting to do this for years!! So, I thank you   for the many questions and research done. Armqt thanks so much for doing your daughter's hair first and getting good results, now I will do my baby's. I am sending off my order for lotus powder today.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 25, 2003)

I followed HennaJoy’s recipe for henna and my hair turned out really nice and soft.  I did this on Sunday, rewashed yesterday with herbs and my hair was soft like baby hair.  I added no extra conditioners or oil to the mix so Henna Joy is definitely right, henna didn’t make my hair hard or dry. 

Thanks again for this recipe and all the others.

Recipe I used was:

3 oz of natural pure red henna (shorter hair so I didn’t need much)
Lemon Juice
Let it stand over night
Applied and left it in less then 2 hours (broke a rule here)

I’ve got these really pretty red highlights in my hair and it looks so sharp.  Henna is amazing and I’ll be using it forever.  It’s cheap to.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNAJOY*

1. Once I do the henna+indigo application to get black hair, how long approximately will my hair that has been hennaed stay black? 2. Will I have to repeat the exact same process on the same length of my hair every 3-4 months? 3. How many applications of the indigo can I do to get it as black as I want it? (blue black)?  I plan to do a graduated henna coloring. Where the hair will graduate up from the ends i.e. blue black&gt;raven black&gt; soft black&gt; mahogany&gt;with copper highlights. I am also a licensed stylist and know the look I plan to achieve. I do this on my own hair quite often with my natural colored hair and henna. It will be a graduated look achieved with a brush to blend in the shades to avoid any demarcation lines. As it grows out I will just move the coloring up from the bottom. This will gradually create a progressive shaded streaked effect. Later I will shade in the temple areas very dark and it gives the hair a three dimentional very shaped and natural very rich look.(I call it the Mink Stole Look!) Will I be able to add two applications of the indigo alone if it is not dark enough? This is one color (indigo) that I have not worked with yet? Another nice streaking tip with henna  OR use rhubarb powder root mixture to give beautiful blond streaks on gray hairs. Natural hairstylists often use this as a natural bleach as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Well after weighing everything and thinking about going natural for some time, I'm transistioning. Because of my supplement routine and by me only using a mild relaxer, you really can't tell the difference. I have a great deal of new growth and will do the big-chop and hopefully post some pics soon. Thanks to this thread and the wisdom of you ladies, you have all helped me decide to go natural


----------



## Faith (Mar 25, 2003)

WTG Seamist!  I'm sure you wouldn't regret it.  I don't....now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lets be honest, some days you will miss the relaxer but all in all it's a good thing.


----------



## iris (Mar 26, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
Well after weighing everything and thinking about going natural for some time, I'm transistioning. Because of my supplement routine and by me only using a mild relaxer, you really can't tell the difference. I have a great deal of new growth and will do the big-chop and hopefully post some pics soon. Thanks to this thread and the wisdom of you ladies, you have all helped me decide to go natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 

All right SeaMist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you won't regret it. And I'm glad this thread was played a major role in helping you to decide!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Iris,

I put in a call to Kim as well.  Mainly to discuss the ingredients in Hennalucent and to get some idea what they are and quantities of each if she had such.  I was also intrigued by her comment to you, "If you bake a cake, the flour is still 100% flour even if you add other ingredients to it."  Because my point actually is not if you put 100% flour into a cake you are baking is it still 100% flour you added even if you add other ingredients to it.  My point is if you put 100% flour into a cake you are baking and add other ingredients to the flour, is what you obtain as the final product 100% flour.  And the answer is no...what you have is a cake made up of many things including the flour.  To follow that analogy, the Hennalucent is not 100% henna powder.  It is something that has many many other ingredients including some henna.  No one would expect the cake to act like the 100% flour.  Neither should one expect Hennalucent to act like 100% henna powder.  That has been the point all along.

Kim initially repeated what she had said to you but went further to say that Hennalucent was 100% henna powder.  When I gave her the analogy of putting 3 drops of 100% vanilla extract into a pitcher along with the juice of 3 lemons, a cup of sugar and 2 quarts of water and asked if the results would be 100% vanilla extract, she said no.  But that lead to her stating that only henna was in Hennalucent.  I referred to the ingredients list and she stated that she was looking at the package.  I referred her to a website with Hennalucent and its ingredients listed and also gave her the list of ingredients that had been listed here.  She then told me that she would have to speak with their chemist because she saw the ingredients list but did not know what the ingredients were.  She promised to call me tomorrow with some information about the list of ingredients.

Kim also stated that "Egyptian Henna"...which seems to be a product of theirs...had metallic salts in it and in order to create a product that did not have metallic salts in it, Hennalucent was developed.  I asked if she was saying that all henna had metallic salts in it.  She said she had no idea.  Bottomline:  Kim is the Customer Service person and really does not know much about Hennalucent's make up.

I did some research on metallic salts because this would be the first that I have ever heard of henna containing metallic salts.  Metallic salts have some connection with metals, aluminum, copper, iron etc., and are commonly used in terms of dyes as a mordant to make the dye produce a different or stronger color.  In India, henna is often mixed in a iron pot for this reason.  Dyers will put old pennies that are made of copper into dye baths in order to act as a mordant in the dye bath.  If Egyptian Henna Powder had metallic salts of some sort in it, my guess would be that it is something that was added to the powder to cause the henna to produce darker and more red coloring on hair.  While this may be a practice not specific to the product Egyptian Henna, it shouldn't be assumed that some sort of metallic salts are added to all henna powders.  I do think that this is an important piece of information though.  It would explain clearly why prior to people importing loose henna powder and working hard to control the product, that there were such reports of henna reacting really strangely on chemically treated hair.  It is also why I always recommend a harvest hair test for people switching to henna with previously treated hair.  I don't know what powder a person may purchase from other sources...don't know what is in those products...don't know what chemical has been used on the hair.  Those are wild cards that require care and caution.  So many people who have had color treated hair and who have previously chemically permed hair have performed the harvest hair test and subsequently used henna on their hair with no problems.  But, there are too many different henna powders being imported from all over and too many different chemicals used on hair for any responsible person to safely say that any and all henna products can be used on previously chemically treated hair without worry.  Caution and harvested hair tests are still necessary.

The reading of the ingredients on Hennalucent still leads me to define it outside of the categories 100% natural henna powder or herbal/henna powder.  I did a search on each of the listed ingredients (except henna because I will assume that 100% lawsonia Inermis is included) and came up with the following:

Ingredients:

Henna, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Sucrose, Quaternium-19, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Guar Hydroxypropyl Trimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Glyceryl Stearate SE, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Fragrance, Plant Extracts and other ingredients	

Hydroxyethyl Cellulose
A naturally derived polymer that is used as a thickener in creams and lotions and helps modify viscosity and form gels with water-soluble ingredients. Helps protect the skin and makes the skin feel differently. 	

Hydrolyzed Animal Collagen
Animal derived collagen that gives body to the hair and helps protect it from sun, wind and weather damage. It leaves a protective emollient film. 	

Sucrose
Ordinary table sugar...derived from the "juice" of the sugar cane

Quaternium-19
A preservative used in cosmetics than has anti-microbial benefits. A quaternary ammonium salt. See Quaternary Ammonium Salts. 	
Quaternary Ammonium Salts (QUATS)
Quats comprise a large number of substances that are used extensively as surfactants and antimicrobial agents. Compounds are quaternaries only if they contain at least one nitrogen atom linked to four (Latin: quater) alkyl or aryl groups. Many QUATS provide excellent conditioning and antistatic properties making them the ideal hair conditioners. 	

Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride
Naturally derived from Guar tree, it is a cationic conditioning agent used frequently in shampoos.	

Citric Acid
The same as vitamin C, derived from citrus fruit. It is used commonly in hair and skincare products and many post perm ingredients to neutralize odor. Has astringent and antioxidant properties and also can be used as a stabilizer and preservative. 	

Glyceryl Stearate
A monoester of glycerin and stearic acid. An emollient and emulsifier. See Glyceryl Monostearate. 	
Glyceryl Monostearate
A wax like solid emollient (skin smoothener and softener), emulsifier (thickener) derived from natural stearic acid and glycerin; also pearlescent (emitting or reflecting light readily or in large amounts, rainbow like colors) agent. A wax like solid used as an emulsifying and thickening agent.	

Sodium Lauryl Sulfate
Potent but harsh anionic detergent, emulsifier, and surfactant used in personal care products. Also used as a water softener and degreaser. 	

(On a different website list of ingredients to be limited when used.  Information provided:

Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate (SLS, ALS): The CIR Panel has recently stated that SLS and ALS are irritants in patch testing at concentrations of 2 % and greater. The irritation increased with ingredient concentration. In some cosmetic formulations, however, that irritant property was attenuated when SLS or ALS was combined with other surfactants. The longer SLS stayed in contact with the skin, the greater the likelihood of irritation. Thus, both SLS and ALS appear to be safe in formulations designed for discontinuous, brief use followed by thorough rinsing from the surface of the skin. In products intended for prolonged contact with skin, concentrations should not exceed 1 %. 	


Stearalkonium Chloride
Reduces static electricity by neutralizing electrical charges on hair. Good conditioning agent - cationic surfactant. 	

Fragrance
Any natural or synthetic substance or substances use solely to impart a sweet or pleasant smell (odor) to a cosmetic product. 	

Plant Extracts and Other ingredients...
Exactly what these are that are in Hennalucent is not clear.

Metallic Salts:

Another of Kim's statements quoted, "She doesn't know what process is used to remove the metallic salts."  I suspect that it just wasn't added in.  I did a search on metallic salts and got a long list.  Then my computer froze and I lost it all.  But a couple are: Ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, iron sulfate.  It was a longer list.  A search on yahoo brings them up quite easily.  But these would typically be something added to henna and not a part of henna.

Again, I hope this is somewhat helpful in the context just knowing what is in a product and making choices based upon that.  It is not to say that there is something "good" "bad" or whatever about a particular product that includes lots of ingredients.  It is to say that lemonade should not be confused with pure sugar, pure lemon juice, pure water or pure vanilla extract.  And a cake, while containing 100% flour is not the same as 100% flour.

Hennalucent will do certain things because of its ingredients.  Natural 100% henna powder will do certain things because of its single ingredient.  But they will do different things.  And if someone wishes the experience and benefits of 100% natural henna powder, then they will have to obtain that rather than a product with lots of other stuff in it.  And if a person wants Hennalucent despite the other ingredients or because of the other ingredients and their benefits, then they should obtain Hennalucent.

If I hear anything from Kim and the chemist she is to contact regarding the ingredients in Hennalucent, I will post that information tomorrow.  From what I can see, the ingredients in Hennalucent add conditioning, fragrance, thickners, help the ingredients to mix properly and serve as a preservative to keep down the growth of bacteria.  They are ingredients commonly used in cosmetics, shampoos and conditioners.  Are they all natural?...I didn't look into that.  But they are all in common use.  And given the description of some of them, it makes sense that the Hennalucent conditions the hair well.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

*YOU SEE THIS IS WHY I LOVE THIS BOARD! THE MEMBERS HERE ARE JUST SO DEDICATED IN HELPING ONE ANOTHER!* 

HennaJoy you remind me of VALLEYGIRL in that you both give very detailed information regarding your interviews and knowledge. I have learned something new today. I was under the impression that only henna or a relaxer could straighten the hair as far as products used externally on the hair. Please do post what their "chemist" has to say because I really wanna know! 

So are you telling me, any great conditioner can loosen the curl pattern of the hair the way hennalucent does? I'm still of the opinion as you've already said that the henna in combination with the other ingredients helps to accomplish this. *HennaJoy I can't believe you took the time to do this for us all!* My goodness girl, I'm flabbergasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! You are this forums *Henna Queen* for sure! I give credit where credit is due and all I can say right now is: *All Hail The Queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

When I get my thoughts together I will post some more and edit this thread, but right now I am too through with you! Y'all this woman is a bad-mama-jamma! Just as bad as she can be! I can't wait to hear what this chemist has to say to you tomorrow


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNAJOY*

Hi Mahalialee4,

You just answered a prayer.  I knew one person who did this successfully and she moved and I lost contact.  Can you please post how you do this...or email me if no one else is interested in this process...like that would be possible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The results are beautiful!!!

You can use the indigo as you described and do reapplications on hair that has been henna'd.  If you apply henna over hair that you have already colored with indigo, you will get another coloring effect.  Give the indigo time to work for a few days.  It gets darker and needs the timing for you to see the final color.  You've got skills and can pull the gradation off.  Some people ended up with a very clear line as you described.

Oh...from my personal experience and feedback from others, the indigo doesn't wash or fade out.  So keep that in mind when committing to the change.  Henna can be used often without problems.  I have done back to back applications in two step processes.  The indigo I would use less frequently because it doesn't appear to be necessary to repeat often and because I can't say from personal experience or feedback what the results would be with real frequent application.  That sounds like a test that I can undertake with some harvested hair and report back.   

I just need to take the time to say that I think the people on this forum are just FANTASTIC!!!

So many of you have thanked me for the information that I provided and I am glad that it has been helpful.  But please do know that I am getting as surely as giving here.  Just reading the various accounts of natural henna use on your hair provides me with soooooo much more information in one place than I ever thought I would be able to obtain and learn from.  The different directions people are going off in to strip the mysteries of what things effect our hair in what ways...and looking forward to reading how the learning will effect different hair textures is something I am certainly looking forward to.  I feel enriched.  Thank you!!!

HennaJoy


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Dag, you DO NOT mess around, do you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?  Thanks for all the info.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi LuvableLady,

I am so glad you got the results you desired.

You didn't break a rule.  I try to give recipes and directions as a rule of thumb.  Sounds like three things happened.  You got a fresh henna powder.  You got great dye release allowing the paste to sit overnight.  And two hours is sufficient for you to get the color you desire.  Some hair will take the color faster than other hair.  My hair likes all night long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that 4 hours to 8 hours would be most needed by people with hair that is extremely light and they want a real red...people with hair that is real dark and does not take color easily...and people with hair in the middle ranges who want the deepest reds or red highlights.  And believe me, there are exceptions to all of this.  The individual is very important to henna.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Iris,

If only you could see me hopping all around trying to duck and dodge the "Henna Queen" label... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I am smiling...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (huge smile)

I will be sure to let you know what the chemist says.  I do actually hope I get a call back.

No, I am not saying that any great conditioner can do what Hennalucent has done. I do believe that the combination of henna with some of the other ingredients is what is providing the results both positive and negative.  I am going to look into each of the ingredients to get a very good sense of what each will do.  Identifying the individual beneficial ingredients while also identifying ingredients that are neutral or have a not positive effect would be useful information about how this combo is working, without all of the extra stuff like preservatives, stabilizers, fragrance, herbal extracts etc., unless they are adding to the experience itself.  Right now I am really interested in exactly what the other items are in Hennalucent that appear to be creating more loosening of the curl pattern than pure henna does on its own.  Especially if people's individual experiences prove that over time, the Hennalucent actually continues to straighten the curl pattern and the hair goes straight.  There are some clues in the individual ingredients.  So I am wanting to look more into the specific ingredients.

It would in fact be informative to know of other...if any...conditioners that are providing similar results.  Those ingredients lists would also provide valuable clues.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Metallic Salts:

Another of Kim's statements quoted, "She doesn't know what process is used to remove the metallic salts." I suspect that it just wasn't added in. I did a search on metallic salts and got a long list. Then my computer froze and I lost it all. But a couple are: Ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, iron sulfate. It was a longer list. A search on yahoo brings them up quite easily. But these would typically be something added to henna and not a part of henna.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I just reread this post and I was under the impression that metallic salts are naturally inherent with the henna? You just said that natural henna has no metallic salts? If so, then how could natural henna  be damaging to chemically processed hair? Thanks.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY-COLOR PROCESS*

Henna Joy, I am also an artist, working in a variety of mediums with acrylics, weaving, watercolors and fabrics etc. and more. and I recognize that you are an artisan as well. The best way to explain this to you is as an artist would probably make the most sense as these skills are transferable to every aspect of life.
Picture your whole head of hair as a canvas. Decide where you want the shadows and light areas. Take into consideration the length of your hair and the thickness. Decide, what type of depth you want to create, one dimentional, two-three or more dimentional, which will require layering overtime. In other words, it will be a work in process. Further, since henna fades overtime, determine the type of intensity you want in your base layers. Once you have your base colorings laid down throughout your hair, upkeep will be easier. It will be like a paint by numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but only on your hair. You will be applying the henna on dry hair! if it is naturally curly. If your hair is relaxed then you can do this on damp hair. With that said, I think you are getting the picture.
In my case, I have layers that I am growing out, and so I want to USE THOSE LAYERS EFFECTIVELY  in the shadow-light process. Once I wrap my hair and dry it, it will have a lioness, loose, (a la Fara Fawcette). As it gets longer, the look will be a flowing mane look. Now, you have decide what your basic background color is going to be, what your highlight colors will be, and what your shading colors will be. My shading color will be the black, the mahogany the basic background color. My support color will be the black and I will go at the kitchen, along the sides and at the roots in the fronts and sides This provides contouring to my face and emphasize cheekbones. My streaks or high light areas will be the copper. The whole process will take me 3 days. This will give opportunity for me to see how the colors are manifesting. Henna Joy, just imagine you are painting a lifesize picture of a lady with beautiful hair. When the hair grows out it is absolutely beautiful and if you do it with a muted effect you can build on the colors. Use a small paintbrush, and section your hair to do this. You may want to start with the kitchen area. Swirl the colors into the hair, just as if you were paintinng someone's hair. YOU WILL NEED A GOOD MIRROR IN FRONT OF YOU, AND A HAND MIRROR, AND GOOD LIGHTING. OR A VERY SKILLED FRIEND THAT YOU TRUST!!!!Leave it.  Check the shades. Then do the sides, leave it and section off with plastic clips. Allow those colors to set.Repeat. Do it till your're satisfied. The rest is just imagination. I decided to share this on the board in case someone else is interested in this process. Above all, have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bonjour.


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I was under the impression that metallic salts are naturally inherent with the henna?  

[/ QUOTE ] 


I always thought so also. That is why hair stylists always told me to stay away from the Henna...because of the metallic dyes and my color treated hair.

Also what would be the difference (if any) between metallic salts and metallic dyes.

Thanks HennaJoy!!!

Valleygirl


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Thanks for the heads up ladies about deciding to go natural. HennaJoy I have the same question about metallic salts as the others, I thought metallic salts was naturally included in henna? 

One more question, will 100% pure henna dry the hair out over time? I hear that it is naturally drying to the hair and eventually will dry it out. Obviously you have used it for years with success, so I don't know how true this is. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

*HennaJoy said:
"If you hair has been damaged from chemicals, don't wait, rush and get some lotus powder. You don't have to worry about it damaging your hair. It will begin the healing process for your hair. It is going to nourish your hair."*

It's great to know that there are substances in nature that works what would amount to miracles on the hair. I'm looking into products from the Rain Forest in the Amazon Basin and those products look real interesting.


*In reply to:
Again, I hope this is somewhat helpful in the context just knowing what is in a product and making choices based upon that. It is not to say that there is something "good" "bad" or whatever about a particular product that includes lots of ingredients. It is to say that lemonade should not be confused with pure sugar, pure lemon juice, pure water or pure vanilla extract. And a cake, while containing 100% flour is not the same as 100% flour.*

I understand yourpoint much better. You are not saying that the additions of products are in itself bad for the hair, just don't say henna with anything added to it is 100% pure henna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*In reply to:
Metallic Salts:

Another of Kim's statements quoted, "She doesn't know what process is used to remove the metallic salts." I suspect that it just wasn't added in. *

I think I understand this. You stated that metallic salts are added to colored henna to make those shades richer, deeper, more vibrant. Many of us were under the impression that all henna contained metallic salts, and this is simply not true. Another myth to discard I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So how do you know which contains the metallic salts and which do not? I'm assuming by reading the labels but now I don't even know if they would put this on the labels all the time. And it's upsetting because why should I spend good money to do a harvest test if I thought I was buying a 100% henna with no salts in it in the first place?


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi HennaJoy,

Can you tell me if I Henna my natural hair, will I still be able to use my moisturizing cremes (if and when I want to)?  

I currently love the Elasta QP Mango Butter and the Profectiv Strengthening Moisturizer (it's in a small bottle and it's pink).

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi CQ_Diddly_Do,

You should be able to use your other conditioners with no problem when you use your 100% natural henna.  The things that people using henna that has any possibility of containing a metallic salt will want to be most concerned about will be using on their henna'd hair the products that have the neutralizers that are used with perms and products containing peroxide.  Most conditioners aren't going to contain any of that.  And if someone with permed hair wants to shift to henna, they need to be sure that the hair is sufficiently rid of any residue of the neutralizers and peroxide.

The real bottomline is to get an excellent henna and you will be fine in using the other excellent conditioners.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY-COLOR PROCESS*

Hi Mahalialee4,

Thanks so much for the information.  I'm envisioning this to be like preparing the background with a wash and then to add layers of transparent/translucent color over layer of color until you have the effect you want.  Yes, I would think that this would have to take multiple days in order to get the right effect.

This is not really for me to do on my hair.  But people ask about this process a lot and have attempted it with results that leave a rather hard edged line separating one color from the other.  The feathering with the brush makes a lot of sense as a tool and I will certainly suggest that to them.

For my own hair I am usually just using the natural henna or the herbal/henna or indigo as separate applications covering all the hair.  The exception is when I have used the streaking technique by pulling hairs through the holes of the cap and applying henna only to those sections to create highlights to a specific section.

One can get as creative as they want to be with henna.  Perfecting the technique and having the right set of tools again sounds like the key.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi SeaMist,

You don't want to connect the harvest hair test with being in search of henna with metallic salts.  Though performing it will certainly reveal that if you have used lye based perms and peroxide in your hair.

From what I observed looking around the web last night was that a lot of the information that is incorrect about henna and metallic dyes seems to come from the sites and stores selling products connected to the cosmetic and hair industry here. Places selling products with henna in the name offered in a variety of colors and disclosing only henna as the ingredient were also selling products with henna in the name that they were praising as not having any metallic salts.  I found this extremely interesting since there was no disclosure on the first product that it contained the additive of a metallic salt.  That lack of disclosure I am sure is what would lead people to think that 100% natural henna would contain metallic salts.  I looked at a page for the Egyptian Henna that Kim stated had no metallic salts.  The ingredient listed is solely "henna."  If I were looking to discover which hennas had metallic salts, the first place I would look would be in a product line that sold some sort of product with henna in its name and coming in a variety of colors and then also had a product with henna in the name that they are promoting as containing no metallic salts.  What they are essentially offering is a false choice.  There is another option not listed and not offered.  That is 100% pure and natural henna powder or 100% pure and natural herbal/henna.  What anyone using henna powder needs is a reliable source of pure and natural henna and herbal/henna.  What is also needed is for those folks who offer false choices or products with metallic salts mixed with the henna powder and selling it without disclosing the additions to be held accountable.  The clue is in their disclaimers and cautions:

1.  Do not use the product on grey hair because it might turn grey hair green;

2.  Do not use on permed or chemically dyed hair;

3.  Product will not color grey hair; and

4.  Colors last for a short period of time.

Yes, some of the second caution is also stated by folks selling 100% natural henna powder.  The difference will typically be that a harvested hair test or similar test will be recommended.  And that test continues to be necessary because people will generalize that a test not needed with one henna powder means that all henna powder is as pure.  Just as the generalization is made that all henna powder contains metallic salts because some companies are now promoting products containing henna without metallic salts.

And a most important clue I observed when looking at the variety of products with henna in the name and/or claiming to be henna...The product comes in a variety of colors for coloring the hair but lists the single ingredient to be "henna."  

My issue is not just whether or not there is metallic salts added, but the fact that the label is not disclosing what is in the product fully.  If there is any doubt about that, then pass or do the harvest hair test.  

I have a rule of thumb...before you use any product on your hair or skin that you are loving and nurturing...take the time out to do a test that will make sure you get the results you want.  As you know, your hair and skin are reflections not just of what you put on them.  They are also reflections of what you put in you and the make up of your own particular system.  People are often on diets, medications, herbs and vitamins and minerals that can effect the outcome of the use of certain products on their hair without any knowledge of that fact.  One way to discover it is on their full head of hair.  Another way to discover it is on a little bit of hair from their comb or brush put in a cup with the product they want to use.  

I push the harvested hair test with henna not to discover any one thing.  But instead as a way to obtain a lot of information about a lot of things in a very easy way.  When you are using 100% natural henna powder your results should be excellent and rather predicable in some respects.  When you use 100% natural henna powder and get a different outcome, the question should be, "What has gotten added to this equation that is causing the results of using my henna to be x, y or z."  Some people have asked this question and discovered the answer to be their medication, no longer being on a certain medication, stressors, the lack of stressors, some new product they have added to their hair routine or ridding their hair routine of a certain product....  

The harvest hair test is just a useful tool.

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY-COLOR PROCESS*

Exactly HennaJoy. But the hair should be sectioned from top to bottom  and from one side of the head to the other to get this effect.Once you have the effect you want, then the other key is to add an overlay of "henna wash" in a dark "shading color" and just smudge in the areas that have any sharp demarcation lines. (With watercolors it would be water . Smile. or a white edged wash.) But with the henna that is where you would want to have your support, shading in a DARK color. This is best done with a sponge with a daubing effect. If you have someone to help you, you can cover more in one day, but you would need to add a protector between the layers. I suggest strips of plastic wrap from side to side and if you have long hair, old baby bibs that can be tied to sections of hair while the hennaed sections dry. Of course saran wrap can be wrapped around the whole head which of course will speed the process and avoid dripping all over. This would cut the time down considerably. Oh and for the root front areas and side, be sure to blend in the DARK  or black very lightly and make it look as if it is just part of the  DARK black roots that are growing in. this is an excellent way to hide gray in that area and later all you will have to worry about is touching up this area on a regular basis. As the remainder of the hair starts to fade out it will gradually look so natural. If you are regulary covering this with a natural no color henna, it should last indefinitely. So the upkeep in the long run should be minimal if you are just concentrating on your ROOTS.  Once your hair starts to getting really long and you want to keep this look you just repeat the process in that area. (the area of the new growth)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps whomever. Bonjour.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi ValleyGirl and SeaMist,

I think I understand the nature of the confusion and hopefully this will help.

Lets think of dyes in this way.

1.  There are natural dyes.  Natural dyes are herbs, used for medicine, spices, grow in our gardens...etc., and are used in some natural hair care products and by natural dyers on fabric and wool.  Natural dyes include henna, logwood, madder root, marigold, turmeric, goldenrod, goldenseal, ginger...lots and lots of herbs and other plant stuff, some minerals and some insects.  The majority of these need a mordant...one of which is metallic salts...in order to dye well and not fade out quickly in the sun or in water.  In terms of natural dyes made of plant stuff and insects, the concept of a natural metallic dye does not exist.  Some metallic salt would have to be added.  I will have to look further into the minerals that are considered natural dyes.  

If you think of a natural dye such as henna, the only way something like a metal substance could get into the plant stuff which is what the henna powder actually is would be if it were added or in some rare occasion, could have been in the soil in which the henna was grown and therefore inters the plant in that way.  If all henna was grown in that one place where the metal was present, then all henna would have whatever that tiny bit of metal in its plant makeup.  But since henna is coming from all over the place, it is just not possible that all henna would include some metallic salt.  That is something that would have to be added.  It would be like each of us growing tomatoes in our garden and somehow a metallic salt shows up in all of our tomatoes.  Not likely unless all of the soil in America has somehow become contaminated so thoroughly as to contain the same substances.  In the case of henna, that would mean  of the Middle East, India and Northern Africa at least.  While there is some far fetched possibility that this could occur, it is more likely and more reasonable to conclude that some manufacturer just added the metallic salts.  I did a call around to a few natural dye purist who to a person had no knowledge about metallic dyes or natural vegetable dyes containing naturally any metallic salts.

2.  In the hair industry, there are metallic dyes for hair.  In the hair industry metallic dyes are not new and the consequence of their use is well known.  Think Grecian Hair Formula for Men.  Here are a few things from a couple of websites:

Metallic dyes derive their color from "metallic salts." These "color restorer" products are combed through the hair and gradually change hair color. This gradual quality makes these products appealing to men who don't want an obvious, instant color change.  (From Sallysbeauty.com)

Some dyes contain metal atoms. These are known as metallic dyes. The best-known metallic hair dye is "Grecian formula" which contains lead acetate. When lead acetate is in contact with air, it decomposes to form finely-divided metallic lead. Other metallic dyes contain metals trapped or chelated in some sort of organic matrix. Most hair dyes are non-metallic. The problem comes when someone wants to dye hair that has been previously-colored with a metallic dye. Most conventional hair dyes use hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) to "develop" the color and to lighten the hair. Many metals will catalyze the decomposition of hydrogen peroxide. When it decomposes, it forms water (H2O) and oxygen (O2) and when this occurs, a lot of heat is produced. The heat can cause severe scalp burns. There are products that can remove metals and metallic dyes. 	

As the reports stated, Grecian formula is a product that should probably be avoided. Professional colorists have looked for and avoided this type of product for years. Perm solution coming in contact with a lead acetate can literally disintegrate the hair. (From "Hair News")

3.  Metallic dyes used in fabric or textile dyeing are purely synthetic dyes.  The popularity of the synthetic dyes are their ease of use, color fastness and extremely "bright" colors.  

So the term "metallic dyes" will have a different meaning and use depending upon if viewed in the context of the hair or textile dyeing industries.

Hope this helps separate out the differences.

The hair industry has no real vested interest in products that could replace what they have on the market and/or have used for years.  I often think that some of the information provided is deliberately misleading...Other times I believe that people provide misinformation or incomplete information without knowing it.  It won't be beauticians and manufacturers of traditional commercial hair products who will provide the best information about henna.  In fact, it appears that it will have to be henna users who inform the hair care people and manufacturers.

On the positive side...soooooooooo much correct information about henna is also spreading now and will eventually overtake the myths.  This is a plant that has regained new popularity here.  Its usage however, is growing at a rate much faster than good and accurate information is being spread.  But that won't last.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY-COLOR PROCESS*

Absolutely excellent Mahalialee4!!!

Thanks so much.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi SeaMist,

Pure henna should not dry out your hair.  I've used it for a really long time and haven't experienced drying.  And feedback from people using 100% natural henna powder does not indicate any drying out either.  

Since henna is typically being applied once a month, choosing the products used in between henna treatments and assuring that they do not dry out the hair is important.  A lot of the cholesterol products can have that effect and harsh shampoos and some harsh products in other conditioners can as well.  

HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 As the reports stated, Grecian formula is a product that should probably be avoided. Professional colorists have looked for and avoided this type of product for years. Perm solution coming in contact with a lead acetate can literally disintegrate the hair. (From "Hair News") 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ok, you've cleared this up thoroughly. Now my question to you is, since you sell 100% Pure Henna, and I'm assuming that your products DO NOT CONTAIN ANY METALLIC SALTS, *someone who has used a:*

1.  relaxer, texturizer or dye(rinse, semi-permanent, permanent), or any chemical service

2. someone that will use a relaxer, texturizer, dye(rinse, semi-permanent, permanent), or any chemical service 

<font color="red">*100% Pure Henna That Contains No Metallic Salts, Would Not Damage Any Persons  Hair If They Use It, Even If They Used Any Chemical Service As Mentioned Above, Correct?*</font>  

And would the *Lotus Powder* damage anyone's hair who has used any chemical service? I'm assuming since this is a natural product that it will not damage a person's hair if they used or will use any chemical service such as the ones mentioned above. *Is all Lotus Powder Equal?* Or is finding 100% pure lotus powder like trying to find 100% pure henna with no additives? I used the color and bold function to highlight questions I think really need to be made clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you very much for your very detailed explanations!


----------



## BlkMane (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY*

HennaJoy...you have truly brought much joy to us at this board!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk about a henna connoisseur!! 

I had only tried henna twice in my life (long while back) and it did make my hair hard. I always thought it was a side effect of henna. I also thought that henna had metallic salts unless they were removed.

Now, I learn that NATURAL henna doesn't contain metallic salts!! 

I'm definitely going to try henna now.

One question though, I color my hair every few months with semi-permanent color (no peroxide or ammonia). I use the type in the bottles that rinse out after a few washes (Adore, Sebastians Colourshines, Jazzing, etc.)  Since these products tend to coat the hair shaft, will this impede the effects of henna?  I wanted to try henna for transitioning.

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (standing ovation for HennaJoy)


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi SeaMist,

That is sort of an IQ test... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let us see what it would take to make that statement hold true 100%.  Probably the ability to control at all times, every variable in the environment of each individual using 100% natural henna powder with variables to include but not be limited to the state of physical and emotional health, medications, diet, dietary supplements, all other products previously, currently or projected to be used on the hair, and acts of God!

I thought we were discussing metallic salts and metallic dyes and the difference.  I looked at one variable, metallic salts, and the things metallic salts react with that are known to exist in other chemical process products...from what I read, those are the neutralizers used with the lye based perms and peroxide used in hair treatments.  

Some ways to look at this.  Someone could use 100% natural henna powder on their hair today and get excellent results.  Continue to use 100% henna powder for three more years with excellent results.  Then change their conditioner to something that has something in it that reacts with some element of what is in the make up of 100% natural henna powder and the now reddish brown hair turns green.  At this moment I have no idea what that thing would be in that conditioner.  But I would never say that the possibility that thing that could one day be put on henna'd hair does not exist.  That would be silly.  I don't speak in that sort of absolutes when there are countless variables that could come into play and the only one I have any control over is the purity of the henna powder I handle.  

You read more into my statement than there was.  

 "100% Pure Henna That Contains No Metallic Salts, Would Not Damage Any Persons Hair If They Use It, Even If They Used Any Chemical Service"

To make that statement is to presuppose an impossible degree of knowledge about the individual using 100% henna powder, their history in all the ways that can influence hair, and everything about every ingredient disclosed and not disclosed contained in "relaxer, texturizer or dye(rinse, semi-permanent, permanent), or any chemical service"
as they relate to past/present/future.

There are semi-permanent hair rinses that have metallic dyes in them that are currently on the market and some are new to the marketplace.  A person could use 100% natural henna powder today and then use a rinse with the metallic dye in six months.  It is possible that person will have some negative outcome.  Just in terms of the metallic dyes, there certainly are other ways to get them in combination with henna than for them to be in henna powder.  There are too many of those other products on the market with metallic dyes, metallic salts and some unknown other substance that could create a reaction with the henna and too many people using them or who will use them.  

The exact same thing could be said if someone used any other natural dye on their hair.  Marigold petals from from flowers in our gardens is a natural dye.  Stains a beautiful yellow on its own.  But when it comes into contact with a metallic salt is going to produce another color.  So if someone uses 100% pure Marigold to color their hair and then uses a hair product with some metallic dye or metallic salt in it later...where is the culprit.  It is not the Marigold.  Why should it be expected that a seller of 100% pure Marigold make an assurance that hair colored with it would never react to something that has or may in the past, present or future be used on someone's hair.  

It should suffice to know that the Marigold is 100% pure...that the metallic salt/metallic dye is not in the Marigold...that a harvest hair test will indicate to any user if they have the presence of a substance that will react with the 100% Marigold either in their hair currently or in a product they will use on their hair today or next year.  With the assurance that the Marigold is 100% pure and natural, should a person experience a reaction on their hair colored with the Marigold, perhaps they will have to look in their environment for what caused the reaction.  And wonder to themselves why they didn't perform that harvested hair test.  That is the same for 100% pure and natural henna powder.

A lot is being asked of lil ole 100% henna powder here.  It is just an herb...though a wonderkin...and it needs to be sold responsibly and used responsibly...just like any product.  The same with Lotus Powder.  

So no...I won't make that statement because I don't think it would be a responsible thing to do.  It could lull people into a sense of security that would keep them from being responsible users when they consider what other things they may have already or want to do to their hair simultaneously with henna application and/or in the future.

And I would take that position on most things when human nature, choice, free will and a limitless number of other variables over which I have no control can and will most likely have the opportunity to act upon it and interact with it.

Here is what I say:

1.  The henna powder and lotus powder are 100% pure henna powder and lotus powder to the extent that anything in nature can be considered pure.  There are no additives unless I have stated so on my website.  

2.  A harvest hair test is a good tool and good habit to form by anyone using products on their hair.  Just as a patch test is a good tool and habit to form for products used on skin.

3.  Henna is not for everyone.  Lotus powder is not for everyone.  Nothing is for everyone.  But it is for some.  And that some should know as much about it as possible and use it accordingly.

Another note:  I've stated the virtues of the harvest hair test when using henna.  For people who have used chemical dyes on their hair that may have been PPD dyes should also perform a skin patch test with henna or any other natural dye, semi-permanent dye or permanent dye.  One of the problems with PPD is that it causes a sensitivity...allergy...to dyes in general.  A lot of people want to shift from permanent dyes to other types of dyes like natural dyes or semi-permanent dyes or color rinses because they experience some scalp problems...dryness, rash, redness etc., as well as damage to their hair.  Those things can be signs that there is already a skin sensitivity developed.  If the skin sensitivity has already been developed, the person can still have reactions to natural dyes, semipermanent dyes and color rinses...dyes in their clothing, in food, in cosmetics, etc.  The use of PPD can be ceased and the reaction not show up until much later.  So if chemical dyes are in ones past or present, understand the exposure to the risk of skin sensitivity and perform the patch tests.  Don't think that shifting to henna can stop the effects of previous exposure and a pre-existing sensitivity to dyes...even when no symptoms are currently present.  Henna can't close that gate.  However, if there is no pre-existing condition, reactions to 100% natural henna itself are extremely extremely extremely rare.  That makes henna is a good alternative for people wishing to avoid the risks associated with PPD.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY*

Hi BlkMane,

It does seem that some henna products sold have had metallic salts added to them like the Egyptian Henna.  Other than for it not to be added in the first place, it actually would be extreeeeeeeeeeemely interesting to me to learn about the process that would be used to remove it.  Minimally, it would have to be a cost prohibitive process.

It would probably be worthwhile for you to check into exactly what is in the semi-permanent hair colors themselves.  I ran across a couple of reports that indicated that some of the semi-permanent hair colors have metallic salts added in them in order to intensify and make it more colorfast.  And then regardless of what is said on the label regarding ingredients and what the customer service person says, still do the harvest hair test to be sure.  There are metallic salts hanging around out there in other hair care products.  And what you want to be sure of is that henna and those metallic salts don't meet up and alter the color of your hair.  Probably would darken it to dark brown, black and a more unlikely but possible green.  You certainly don't want henna and metallic salts and some of the components in the perm neutralizers or peroxide to come together in sufficient amounts to cause a reaction.

Though I don't like to send powder through the mail in envelopes these days, if you or anyone wanting a small sample (a spoon or two) of henna powder sufficent to perform a harvest hair test before making a commitment to henna want to send me note and a self addressed envelop, I'll be glad to seen you a sample.  That is the real way you will know what 100% henna powder will do for you.  And that is what is important.  What result can you expect from 100% henna powder when used on your hair as it currently is?  I'll be glad to help you find that out.

Email me and I'll send you my address.  It is also on my website:

EveryDay Mehndi
http://www.everydayhenna.com

HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Thanks for the clarification HennaJoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never even realized that metallic salts were in commercial dyes. Now isn't that something? I would really love to try those samples though. They sound wonderful. ON your site, you really seem to favor products from Ahmad and Kimia. Are these sold in Asian, MiddleEastern Stores also?  Thanks.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi SeaMist,

The Ahmad and Kimia are not currently not available in any of the Middle Eastern or Indian stores.  But I'm trying... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I have one person in Canada selling Kimia and one other person here in the U.S. selling Kimia primarily in Mexico, Central and South America.  They are both on line as well.  

All of the henna powders are my favorites for one reason or another for something unique about them.  Kimia for body art is the one capable of providing red stains.  Kimia and Ahmad are the powders that provide the darkest deepest reds on hair.  The other natural henna powders also provide the red coloring, but not a dark as those two.  But there are some other ones that I love for hair too.  The Malimba Moroccan, Jamila, Prabda, and Navaid 1 are ones that a lot of people get to use regularly for their hair.  There is a "natural" listed among the herbal/henna hair colors that really does not belong there and is only their because it is part of that product line.  It is also a 100% natural henna powder.  The rest in that line are herbal/henna and therefore the variety of colors.

The only henna powder I have that the manufacturer has widely distributed in the U.S. is the Jamila.  You can find it in the Asian and Middle Eastern stores.  You will want to make sure that it is marked "Export Quality."  If you can find Jamila in the stores you can usually get it pretty reasonably priced.  It won't be the freshest possible, but typically it is not stale because it turns over fast.  If there is dust on the box or is not marked "Export Quality" you will want to pass on it.  The dust will indicate too old and if not marked "Export Quality" it is often so full of stems and other debris as to be a turn off and may or may not be 100% natural henna powder.  Jamila that is "Export Quality" is one of the best sifted henna powders on the market and rinses out of the hair really easily.  And when fresh stains hair a nice red too.

I don't know how many PMs are allowed here.  So if you like, just email me at [email protected] and I will email you back my address.

Do try it and I think when you see the results of your harvested hair test, a lot of your questions get answers specific to you.

HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I don't know how many PMs are allowed here. So if you like, just email me at [email protected] and I will email you back my address. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I believe a person can PM as much as they'd like. And thanks again for stressing to always do a harvest test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe this will save a person a good deal of potential grief if they test the product before applying.


----------



## hada (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

CQ,

I have used thre Elucence Moisturizing Balance conditioner and Giovanni Direct Leave-in for great moist w/o any problems, but that's me. I currently mix them with 100 % coconut oil, a little goes a long way.  Hair stays soft.

hada


----------



## iris (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi HennaJoy, 

Can Lotus Powder be used with any chemical service? I'm a little unclear how anything natural would have a reaction with anything chemical. I thought chemical with chemical has the potential for negative effects, but nothing natural mixed with anything. Thanks!


----------



## hada (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY*

Hi HennaJoy,

When you say deeper reds do you mean reds that will show up more, in the hair?  I want to do reds for now.  I will do indigo later, the color sounds delicious.  My mom with her gray would need the indigo also.  She needs to let go of PERMANENT hair dyes.  It dries and breaks her hair.  She has very fine 3a hair and 2a hair in the back 1/2 of her head.  It is growing but the ends still break.  Is there something she can use until her color grows out???  She doesn't want to grow her gray out yet.  Maybe something she can use on newgrowth only? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Henna would make her hair really stand out and much thicker too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She has no relaxer, btw.

hada


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Thank you HennaJoy and Hada for your responses about my question regarding conditioners and moisturizer after I Henna my hair.

HennaJoy (or anyone else that may know), I have purchased 100% Organic Henna in a Persian Red color.  I'm not as much interested in the color as I am in the conditioning properties but I wouldn't mind having red highlights.  I read on the label that I could mix the Henna with coffee (instead of water or lemon juice) to tone down the red.  

Is there any other way to tone down the Persian Red Henna that you would recommend?  Also, I thought I read somewhere that I could expose my Henna to the air and light to cut down on it's coloring ability.  Is that in anyway true and if so, how long would the Henna need to be exposed to the air and light?

Thank you in advance for your help.  If I didn't mention it before welcome to the board HennaJoy and thank you for your wealth of knowledge and your willingness to inform and assist.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Iris,

You are fine with the lotus powder.  It is not considered a natural dye.  

When you are using a natural dye, however, even though it is natural the wrong chemical product used with it could be a problem.  The issue with natural dyes would be using a chemical product that contains anything that could be considered a mordant like metallic salts.  A natural dye that is one color when mixed with a mordant/metallic salt will change color.  

Mordants are the way natural dyers of fabric obtain such a range of colors from any one natural dye substance.  You will get one color from alum, another from ferrus oxide, another from tin...copper etc.  That is a positive with fabric and wool dyeing and quite the negative with hair.

So a chemical and chemical...chemical and natural...and even a natural and natural can create color changes that not desired.  (A natural and natural can create color changes when one or both of the naturals is both a natural dye and a mordant...like some types of myrobalan.)


----------



## iris (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Thanks HennaJoy. One last question so I can be reeeeeeealllyyyyyyy sure... Is the lotus safe for relaxed hair? My mother relaxes and I think I want to introduce her to this product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems healthier for the hair. 

Thanks A Bunch!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi CQ_Diddly_Do,

The color results are going to depend upon how long you leave it on your hair and the color of the hair it is put on.  Coffee or black tea when really concentrated will move the color more towards brown...but the brown coloring will not last for long.  Black walnut hull powder can shift the color more towards brown as well.  That will last a bit longer than the coffee or tea.

The things that will kill the coloring capacity of henna powder are light, air and heat.  But that takes quite a while unless you are in a very hot place with lots of bright sunlight.  If you are, lay your henna powder out in a shallow pan or bowl with a clear cover over it and let the sun beam down on it and to provide heat and light.  You will know when the dye is killed because the color of the henna powder itself will bleach out from green, khaki or dark brown to a light brown.

If your hair is dark brown or black, you can get pretty much the same effect by never using lemon juice to mix your paste...mix it up and use the paste right away before dye release and leave on no more than 4 hours.  That will minimize the possibility for release of the dyes that will color your hair.  But still give you sufficient time for the conditioning to take place.  Basically, you just want to do the opposite of everything that aids in the dye release in your paste.

This will work on dark hair.  On light hair, it will result in the hair coloring being a pumpkin or lighter and typically, terribly unattractive orange.

Thanks for the welcome.  Information about henna is best when shared... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Iris,

The lotus powder is safe.  I don't know what the particular relaxer she uses likes or the condition of her hair.  So there will be no unsafe reactions.  But her specific outcome is going to be dependent upon the lotus powder and her hair condition and type of relaxer.  Think of the lotus powder like another vegetable or animal organic matter being applied to hair that has been relaxed.  Say mayonnaise.  If her hair is really thin and limp and normally very oily, the mayonnaise can make her hair appear and feel even more so.  If however her hair is in the normal or leaning towards the dry range, she will experience more moisture, body and shine.  That is the mayonnaise doing what it does with a particular set of circumstances.  The mayo is safe but outcome is dependent upon things outside of the mayo.  Same for the lotus powder.

Do the harvested hair test on some of her hair first so you can feel completely comfortable before applying it to your mothers hair.  It will also help to reassure her concerning what she can expect.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Thanks HennaJoy. You are a gem


----------



## nita4 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hennajoy, since we are on the conversation of Lotus Powder -I thought I would share the information you sent me yesterday when I asked a question regarding how often I should use the Lotus Powder and you stated:  

Lotus Powder paste application:  every couple of weeks or as infrequent as you like.

Lotus Powder rinse application:  weekly

Henna powder paste:  once a month or as new growth dictates

The lotus powder paste or rinse application can substitute for shampoo and conditioning. 

To make things clear - I have a question as to why the Lotus Powder and the Henna useage?  Could I just use the Lotus Powder in order to release the bulk in my hair or does the Henna help in the straighten process? 

I plan on doing a harvest test, but what should I be looking for since I'm not coloring?   

Also, is there a difference between the Lotus Powder and  the Lotus Powder Plus?  

Thanks and I looking forward to receiving my order!!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY*

Hi Hada,

By deeper reds I mean in relationship to orange/reds and reds created by other henna powders.  All henna powders have a certain range of colors possible on hair and skin.  These ranges differ at the extremes.  The Kimia and Ahmad differ in the capacity to actually get to red and produce a red tone darker and more red than possible with other henna powders.  Hope that was clear...and makes sense...describing color difference ain't easy.  Since henna stains are transparent or translucent in nature, the color of the hair that the henna stain is on will help to determine the actual color outcome.  

She doesn't actually have to let all of the chemically dyed hair grow out prior to using 100% natural henna.  It is more about allowing sufficient time for it to be ok to use henna.  People have used henna in one month and others have waited 6 months or longer.  Do the harvest hair test with some henna and some of her harvested hair and observe the results.  If the hair in the cup or bowl is fine, her full head of hair will be as well.  If the dyes have caused damage to her scalp, spend the in between henna time getting her scalp in shape.  

There are no purely natural colorants that I would recommend using any sooner than 100% pure and natural henna.  Depending on the hair color she desires, you have the option of the herbal/henna as well.  And there is also the Hennalucent.  

I would however recommend giving her hair a breather for at least a month and use something like the mayonnaise for deep conditioning...use some oils like baobab, coconut or marula on her hair and scalp.  If you can get your hand on some neem oil (really stinks) or some neem powder, massage the neem oil into the scalp a day before washing and make a paste of neem powder, shikakai, and amla powder to apply to her hair...leave in for an hour and then massage through and rinse out.  This last step is both a shampoo and conditioner for her hair.  If she can't do all of that, then any portions of the routine will be helpful.  I just think before shifting products to allow her hair and scalp a period during which it does not have to deal with another dye of any sort would be a good thing.  Especially if it is being constantly fed and nourished during this period.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Nita4,

Those are the time periods I recommend for use though they can and have been used more frequently, less frequently and even a bit differently.  These are pretty flexible items in terms of usage.

It is not necessary to use the lotus powder in conjuction with henna in your routine...especially when you are not interested in coloring.  For conditioning without coloring, the lotus powder is sufficient.

If someone is using henna for coloring and conditioning, then the lotus powder can be used for ongoing conditioning in the interim.  I use both because coloring is an important part of my equation.

In terms of loosening of the curl, I would rate henna first and lotus powder second.

With the harvest hair test with the lotus powder, I would be looking to determine the timeframe required to get the results on the hair that I want.  Sometimes it is good to know that a couple of hours will do the job sufficiently even though we may decide to leave it on longer for optimal results.  Look for softness of the hair and detangling when the hair is rinsed.  That is what you notice first.

Lotus Powder is 100% pure lotus powder.  Lotus Powder Plus is about 80% Lotus Powder and 20% other herbal powders like myrobalan that add to the conditioning and shifts the consistency of the paste in a way that makes it easier to work through the hair.

Thanks again for your order.  I don't have it before me, but if you ordered henna and want to change that, email me and let me know.  I can probably still make the change.

HennaJoy


----------



## nita4 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Hennajoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for your response.  For the time being I will stick to exactly what you have instructed until I better familiarize myself with these products. Actually I ordered the Lotus Powder Plus and a sample of the henna for a harvest test.  But in the future I will probably add the Henna to my regimen as I would like the full loosening effect of those products.

Thanks so much!


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

HennaJoy,

Thank you so much for your response.

I think I will mix the Henna with the coffee to tone down the red and mix it up and use the paste right away before the dye releases and then I will only keep it on my hair for between two and four hours.

Wish me luck.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day.


----------



## Justice4alw (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Greetings, HennaJoy!  Thanks for all of the  *wonderful* information that you've been giving us!

I'd like to get a clarification about lotus powder. I have permanently colored hair and have used semi-permanent in the past.  I want to use lotus powder for the conditioning effect.  Is there a possibility of any adverse side effects from the lotus powder under these conditions?

In addition, when I do the retouches of the lotus powder applications is it required that I only touch up the new growth or will I be able to continue to just do full-head applications?

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Can the Lotus Powder Plus be mixed with a commercial conditioner and applied to the hair or does it have to used alone?  I was thinking of using with Aubrey's GPB for a _deeeeeep_ protein treatment once a  week...

Thanks in advance--I'm cutting and pasting all of your posts into my "Henna Files"!


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Sassygirl,

That is possible.  I would mix some of the Lotus Powder Plus into a paste first and then add the paste into the other conditioner.  The paste first in order to make sure the powder is thoroughly saturated and will mix with the other conditioner well.

Well, I'm down right flatter. I am sure the posts will be in good company in your "Henna Files"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Can the Lotus Powder Plus be mixed with a commercial conditioner and applied to the hair or does it have to used alone? I was thinking of using with Aubrey's GPB for a deeeeeep protein treatment once a week...
Thanks in advance--I'm cutting and pasting all of your posts into my "Henna Files"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 

Great question Sassygirl. I'm als storing these posts in my Henna file. Someone can write a book or instructional manual with all this great info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HennaJoy have you given this a thought? I know in the category of haircare, it would be a best-seller! BTW, you must type at least 60+ words a minute. I say this because virtually all of your posts are LONG! *My fingers and wrists  have real sympathy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* I guess this is a part of being passionate about what you do and you being a very dedicated artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for extending that dedication to us all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With all this great information, you are going to make all of our hair literally


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Justice4alw,

There is nothing in the lotus powder that would not make it not fine to use with over your color treated hair.  It is purely organic plant matter and has nothing in it that can react with your other colors.  It is also not a dye, mordant or metallic salt so there can be no color mixing, altering or reaction to peroxide.

I would say the wild cards actually are in what you have already colored your hair with:  The possibility of metallic salts in the semi-permanent hair colorant...possible PPD in the permananent dye...possibility of reaction of a metallic salt if one was in the semi-permanent hair colorant and the peroxide that is often part of the permanent dye process.  The lotus powder because it possesses no dyes will not be a problem.  You should take care and always do a harvest hair test prior to applying any other colorant on my hair unless you know with certainty that no metallic salts were in the semi-permanent hair color and if there was no peroxide used with or in the permanent dye.

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Waving wildly and bouncing up and down!!! Re: the ladies with AA 3b +: &gt;There was an original thread that was started by a lady with a little girl and she wanted to know how to loosen the kink and curl in her little daughter's hair naturally?..and I suggested the henna conditioning treatments and then "E....?"...told of recipe...I hope I got the name right.&lt; Could anyone update us as to what degree of "straightening out of the hair strands" that they have achieved to date with the henna and henna conditioner? with and without flatironing, curling irons etc...and could you compare the results you get as less than or equal to that of a texturizer?
I am going to try and loosen my curl to the max with the henna and the lotus powder plus some other herbs. Please bombard me with results of your henna "loosening". Oh, and for those who have done a blowout with the henna...what were your results? Especially those who have been doing this for some time. Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi MahaliaLee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hennalucent treatment has me grinning from ear to ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used the Fantasia Leave-In, and the Mango Butter as extra conditioning and protection agents and when I curled my hair, *it came out smooth as silk! *

I know the hennalucent had a great deal to do with it because it really loosed my curl pattern. I also like it for the simple reason I have had relaxed hair and it has not damaged it in anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My hair is much softer, easily detangles, and my curls loosed after using the treatment.  Mahalialee, what herbs are you planning to add to loosen your curl pattern to the maximum, as I am desiring to do the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy will the *lotus and henna* continue to loosen the curl pattern if you use it weekly instead of monthly? Thank you!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I have purchased the horseradish powder,kiwi fruit (puree=1/3 cup), bottled lime juice, and papain. I will add this to the lotus powder as a regular treatment between henna treatments since they are naturally relaxing agents. Then I will use lime juice and yogurt as my liquid. I am just going to experiment. I want to get more body,bounce and moisture into my hair so that when I do the henna conditioner, it should be great. Occasionally I will add the blackstrap molasses to the henna. I will let you know about some other ingredients once I get it all figured out. I have been thinking. The fuller and more conditioned it gets, the easier it will be to just pin it up into something nice between shampoos. (oiling the ends of course).Bonjour. Off to do more research!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thanks Mahalialee. It all sounds great to me


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi SeaMist,

The henna and lotus powder will individually and collectively continue to keep the curl pattern loose. But there is no evidence that the hair will go straight.  Henna and lotus powder relax the curl pattern but can't be mistaken for a product that will straighten the hair like a perm.  Real different.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

You've got it CQ_Diddly_Do!

You have a fantastic day as well.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi SeaMist,

I am actually putting together a piece on henna both on hair and a piece on henna related to body art.  I haven't determined what form the final piece will be...ebook or something downloadable from my website.  But, yes, I am working on something I think will be informative and helpful.  

Still doing research on the history of henna as a fabric dye...designs and techniques.  I'll be chipping away at this one for some time.

It is nice to see henna and its uses in context.  I will just have to carve out a piece of time to get this completed.  Good to know that you feel it will be useful.  I've just been putting it together as a piece to address the questions I tend to get most frequently and from lots of different people.

I am feeling motivated to get it into some usable and distributable form now.

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Something that would be really helpful to me and I think helpful and informative to others would be a list of things everyone using in conjuction with henna along with information related to outcome.  Having information concerning hair type, previously chemically treated or natural prior to henna application and then all of the products, items, ingredients folks are using to get specific outcomes can be a great tool.  Generating a list that has this information would be a great resource and way of not losing what is being learned as everyone is experimenting or developing and maintaining hair care routines that contain 100% henna, herbal/henna and even products like Hennalucent.  I would love it if that could happen here.  I personally would find that invaluable.

1.  We would need to know if it is 100% henna, herbal/henna or a product like Hennalucent used.  

2.  Coloring and Perm products used prior to henna et.al. applications need to be identified. 

3.  Products, ingredients, items used along with henna et. al., (i.e. product to include things like lotus powder, other conditioners, indigo...ingredients to include essential oils, herbs, eggs...items to include things like flat irons, curling iron, heat caps etc.)

4.  Outcomes and results should include both immediate outcomes and/or results you see over time.

It is pretty much what Mahalialee4 has listed with a bit more information including specific observable outcomes and opinion. 

It can be useful to track the impact on hair in general and specific hair types.  At the same time it would be tracking lots of different products that have compatibility in use.  And we will know it because of the list documenting it.

Is there is anything else that would be helpful to have included?  

HennaJoy


----------



## CurlyCrly (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

HennaJoy, do you have a store at the address listed on your website?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

When I did mine with Hennalucent(which I will be doing tomorrow night), I used blackstrap molasses also. I think it helped it from being runny. I also added Hask Placenta Henna and Placenta conditioner and little olive oil. I started out with very warm distilled water. I really love blackstrap molasses.   I plan on leaving it in my hair longer this time...


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Seamist,
How long did you leave the hennalucent in your hair?
Thanks!


----------



## iris (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Hennalucent Ingredients:* 

*Hydrolyzed Animal Protein* 

*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate*
Potent but harsh anionic detergent, emulsifier, and surfactant used in personal care products. Also used as a water softener and degreaser. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

*Animal Protein:* Makes the hair hard or "stiff". A thread was recently created discussing how plant protein such as wheat, oat, or milk protein, makes the hair soft, while animal protein makes the hair hard. I readily agree and this explains in part the "stiffness" that I have experienced right after application. 

*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate:*How could I have overlooked this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though it's 9th on the list, I NEVER use shampoos containing this ingredient because they strip the hair of all moisture, drying it out and making it rough and impossible to comb through. The only time I use shampoos containing SLS is when I'm clarifying and then I follow up with a very moisturizing shampoo such as Creme of Nature. What hennalucent users are doing as far as adding moisturizing agents to the mix is correct and very necessary in my opinion because it combats the drying effects of the animal protein and SLS. What I've said about SLS, in my case, applies to the Ammonium Lauryl Sulfates as well.


So the combinatiion of these two ingredients I believe contributes to the stiffness I have been experiencing. Those conditioning agents added to the mix really helped to balance this out. Aside from the "stiffness" issue as explained above, overall hennalucent is a very good product in my opinion. But right now, I'm ready to experience that Lotus Powder along  with some sample henna to make a detailed comparison and an informed decision


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

I plan on ordering the lotus powder also....but in the meantime I plan on doing the hennalucent until I get it.


----------



## iris (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi Sweetcocoa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan on continuing to use the hennalucent as well. The animal protein and SLS are the only gripes I have with it, but like I said, overall it is a very good product. All anyone has to do is add moisture to the their mix, and it's basically smooth sailing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they had added plant protein and left out the SLS, the product would have been even better to me. Since companies are so fond of "improving" upon their products, I think Ardell should consider replacing these two ingredients, adding a plant based protein, sans the SLS and then it would truly be a *"new and improved version of the original"*


----------



## Katrine (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Papain is used in hair-inhibitors and peeling treatments. It breaks down enzymes (similar to pineapple). I would really not use it on my hair and certainly not on a regular basis.


----------



## hada (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: HENNA JOY*

Thanks HennaJoy,

You are a real help.  I will start with this when I can get her to cooperate...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hada


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

I searched the 'net, but I couldn't find any info on exactly what "Cassia Auricalata" is and what it does for the hair.  The Light Mountain neutral label says the ingredients are Neutral Henna (cassia auricalata and lawsonia inermis).  Which leads me to belive there is more cassia *** than henna in the product.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is what Light Mountain says:

*Light Mountain Natural hair color is a blend of 100% pure botanicals. Lawsonia, Indigoferae and Cassia Auriculata.  Although Lawsonia is the only "true henna" plant, in the henna market the Indigoferae and Cassia Auriculata plants are called henna. All hennas are a blend of these three botanicals. The Lawsonia leaf offers the red shades, Indigoferae offers the dark shades and Cassia auriculata is for conditioning effect. When mixed with hot water they will coat hair and other protein cells as well as stain skin and nails.  This coating action is beneficial to your hair. It seals in oils and tightens the cuticle resulting in a rich, healthy shine.  

The Lawsonia plant supplies the red shades, Indigoferae the black shades and Cassia Auriculata is the neutral conditioner.* 

The label on the LM colored henna simply reads: "100% premium Henna."   No mention of lawsonia.  Is it supposed to be "understood" that this product is lawsonia inermis?   I see henna at the beauty supply and the health food store that just say, "Henna" or "Organic Henna" and it is confusing...  I want to know what I'm getting before I get it home!  The brands I've seen are Rainbow, Colora, Egyptian Henna, Avigal and Surya.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi CurlyCrly,

Nope...I don't have a walk in store where henna can be purchased at that address.

HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Seamist,
How long did you leave the hennalucent in your hair?
Thanks!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I made a warm tea out of cornsilk and added to the neutral henna, GPB, olive oil, jojoba oil, aloe vera powder, and a little castor oil. Castor oil is too thick for my taste but it's great as a moisturizer, so I added just a little. I applied the mix, put on a plastic cap and left it on a little under an hour. 

That aloe vera powder is something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm familiar with the gel, but the powder has one of the strongest odors I ever experienced from a herb in my life. I was shocked by the odor because I'm so accustomed to the gel. 

After the hour, I rinsed and noticed the stiffness that some of you have been talking about. But now that Iris listed those two ingredients, I think it is the animal protein and probably the SLS as well, that makes the hair a bit stiff. It wasn't anything major and after I washed my hair with CON shampoo and conditioned by mixing the Tropical avocado conditioner with the Nancidit Olive Oil rinse. My new growth was loosed, relaxed parts were shining and my hair was soft to the touch.

I used the mango butter and fantasia leave in and curled my hair. It was so soft, bouncy and shiny I couldn't believe it. And just as you guys said, when I washed my hair three day after the first treatment, it just fell over in the sink. Detangling was no problem whatsoever and it was very soft to the touch. I'm going to try the Lotus Powder and the pure henna because I want to see the difference also. I'm happy with the hennalucent and think it is one of the best products on the market


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

When I said "papain" I was referring to fruit acids-that have a softening effect,but I would be using: papaya,kiwis,apples, pineapple, as well as other natural fruits. The phyto products that are used in making "straightening balms" are using "food extracts" that have softening qualities. I wonder about "meat tenderizer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, thank you for the tip...cane sugar, honey etc. are also used as "hair removals", but can also be great moisturizers, depending on the combination of other ingredients and how the mixture is used. I want to come up with a combination of softening phytos that can be added to the lotus powder as well as for a hair detangler. Hope it works out. If I come across any sites that feature this approach I will be posting them for consideration. In the meantime for HennaJoy's research here is some interesting info: &gt;"Straighten hair naturally" http://www.bodymindrevival.com/haircare.htm; re: milk:http://www.budget101.com/recipes/id96.htm proteins&gt;http://www.lorabeauty.com/shopping/pricelist.asp?prid=6377; phytos-hair&gt;http://www.beansbeauty.com/LZ curly.htm#Especially for Curly or Frizzy Hair;Hope this helps some for research HennaJoy: Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Sea Mist: Much of the real aloe poweder; actually Cape Powder comes from South Africa, and many use it as a wash to stimulate hair growth. But be carefull when you breathe. that is some potent stuff and if you accidentally inhale any!!!!!...yuk! But it is great stuff for moisturizing as well as strengthening. I will look for that site again. I use it too. I get it at the Indian store. Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thanks for the information Mahalialee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, I got  very concerned and didn't know if I was going to use it again because I didn't want any cop stopping me for possession of an illegal substance! That's how potent the smell is!


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Seamist,
How long did you leave the hennalucent in your hair?
Thanks!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I made a warm tea out of cornsilk and added to the neutral henna, GPB, olive oil, jojoba oil, aloe vera powder, and a little castor oil. Castor oil is too thick for my taste but it's great as a moisturizer, so I added just a little. I applied the mix, put on a plastic cap and left it on a little under an hour. 

That aloe vera powder is something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm familiar with the gel, but the powder has one of the strongest odors I ever experienced from a herb in my life. I was shocked by the odor because I'm so accustomed to the gel. 

After the hour, I rinsed and noticed the stiffness that some of you have been talking about. But now that Iris listed those two ingredients, I think it is the animal protein and probably the SLS as well, that makes the hair a bit stiff. It wasn't anything major and after I washed my hair with CON shampoo and conditioned by mixing the Tropical avocado conditioner with the Nancidit Olive Oil rinse. My new growth was loosed, relaxed parts were shining and my hair was soft to the touch.

I used the mango butter and fantasia leave in and curled my hair. It was so soft, bouncy and shiny I couldn't believe it. And just as you guys said, when I washed my hair three day after the first treatment, it just fell over in the sink. Detangling was no problem whatsoever and it was very soft to the touch. I'm going to try the Lotus Powder and the pure henna because I want to see the difference also. I'm happy with the hennalucent and think it is one of the best products on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

That sounds like a great combo Seamist.  Where can I get cornsilk from?  

Girl don't you just love Tropical Avocado and Nacidit?  Tropical is my fave but they're both very mosturizing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thanks SeaMist...I have another question for you or anyone else...what is cornsilk? Is it an herb? 
I'm ready to do another treatment tonight, but would like to try making the tea with this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Armyqt said: That sounds like a great combo Seamist. Where can I get cornsilk from? 

Girl don't you just love Tropical Avocado and Nacidit? Tropical is my fave but they're both very mosturizing . 


[/ QUOTE ] 

You can buy cornsilk from any health food store. Armyqt I love the avocado and olive oil rinse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so moisturizing and I think some of the best conditionees available


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
sweetcocoa said: 
Thanks SeaMist...I have another question for you or anyone else...what is cornsilk? Is it an herb? 
I'm ready to do another treatment tonight, but would like to try making the tea with this? 
Thanks!   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Cornsilk is a herb, dark brown in color. Tje fragrance is appealing, very low-key. It doesn't have me nearly as freaked out as the aloe vera powder! You can get the cornsilk at any local healthfood store.  You need a strainer also. I poured very hot water over it, let it sit for 15minutes,strained and added it to my mix. I still can't stop talking about that aloe vera  powder because if you could get a whiff of it at the healthfood store, you'll know what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It turned the whole mix into a chocolatey souffle, the application was smooth but it fragranced the whole house. It took all my strength to keep the mix on for close to an hour!


----------



## iris (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I meant to ask you Armyqt, how is your daughters hair coming along? Is the curl pattern looser? How far are you into the treatments. Thanks! 

SeaMist I'm glad everything is working so well for you


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
 I still can't stop talking about that aloe vera  powder because if you could get a whiff of it at the healthfood store, you'll know what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It turned the whole mix into a chocolatey souffle, the application was smooth but it fragranced the whole house. It took all my strength to keep the mix on for close to an hour!


[/ QUOTE ]

I think I'll pass on the powder!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the aloe vera in oil so I'll use that again.


----------



## Katrine (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Honey, sugar etc is not used by simply putting them on the skin and letting them soak in. Papain (papya), bromelain (pineapple) is used like that. Meaning they inhibit hair the same way as you are going to use them; putting them on, letting them sit and wash. Not the same as making a sugaring paste which is used purely because of stickyness and not because of any other qualities. 

They break down dead cells/protein/enzymes. In other words: They eat hair. I would still not put that on my hair in high concentrations for long periods of time.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
I meant to ask you Armyqt, how is your daughters hair coming along? Is the curl pattern looser? How far are you into the treatments. Thanks! 

SeaMist I'm glad everything is working so well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hello Iris, my daughter's hair has responded very well to the Hennalucent.  I'm doing her third treatment tomorrow.  So far I've had no problems with combouts and I use way less products to get her hair well groomed.  I'm loving it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetcocoa, I picked up some blacstrap molasses today and I';m gonna add alittle to the mixture tomorrow.  How much did u use?  TIA


----------



## iris (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Glad to hear everything is going well Armyqt


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Armyqt said:*
</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
I meant to ask you Armyqt, how is your daughters hair coming along? Is the curl pattern looser? How far are you into the treatments. Thanks! 

SeaMist I'm glad everything is working so well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hello Iris, my daughter's hair has responded very well to the Hennalucent.  I'm doing her third treatment tomorrow.  So far I've had no problems with combouts and I use way less products to get her hair well groomed.  I'm loving it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetcocoa, I picked up some blacstrap molasses today and I';m gonna add alittle to the mixture tomorrow.  How much did u use?  TIA    

[/ QUOTE ]

I used about 2 tablesoons the last time. I may use more this time...I'll probably play it by ear.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thanks Sweetcocoa, I'm definitely gonna add some tomorrow.  I bet that along with the castor will soften like nobody's business.  BTW, I went to my local Healthfood store today looking for cornsilk..they were like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They had never heard of the powder, but the had the tea.  It is 100% cornsilk, so I'm gonna use it in my mixture tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Armyqt no wonder they went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because cornsilk is a herbal tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was referring to the aloe vera powder and that smell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to ask the manufacuturers of the aloe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too, for not putting a *warning label* on the packet!


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*






 Duh, so all along, everyone's been referring to the tea?  Why in the world did I think this was a powder?


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

They do have cornsilk powder (Zea mays) I have some but the tea should work the same, or as good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
They do have cornsilk powder (Zea mays) I have some but the tea should work the same, or as good.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Well I've learned something new. Every store I go into they always seem to just have the herbal tea? Thanks for the info


----------



## iris (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I never went into any health food store either and found the powder? Oh well, thanks for posting this info luvablelady


----------



## LuvableLady (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I didn't buy the cornsilk powder from a health food store, I bought it from a herb store on the internet.  You can find just about anything online.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was $5.75 for a pound and sound safe enough so I purchased it.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

Hi SassyGirl,

Cassia Auricalata is the Latin name for senna and comes in powder or leaves.

Indigo, henna and senna are all very very different plants and yield quite different results.  The Light Mountain information on their website is...how can a put this...bogus comes to mind.  Or more nicely and more tactfully, a bit misleading.

Example:  Although Lawsonia is the only "true henna" plant, in the henna market the Indigoferae and Cassia Auriculata plants are called henna."

In the henna market, henna is used for body art as well as for hair.  It would only be in reference to hair that indigo or senna would be ever referred to as henna.  And even then it is understood that they are not henna.  Indigo can not be used for body art effectively even though it is a natural dye because it will not stain the skin any thing other than a pale greyish/blue.  Senna won't stain the skin at all.  In the U.S. market, to label indigo or senna as henna would be considered misrepresentation of the product and the FDA would stop that at the border if they caught it.

"All hennas are a blend of these three botanicals."

That is just not true.  100% henna powder is just that...100% henna.  To blend indigo with henna would produce a dark brown near black to black color depending upon weather there is more indigo in the powder or more henna in the mix.  There is no need to put senna in henna as it would do nothing for the color or the conditioning property.

"The Lawsonia plant supplies the red shades,..."

True.

"...Indigoferae the black shades"

Also true.

"...and Cassia Auriculata is the neutral conditioner."

True again.  However, each of these are not in all hennas.  Each of these are not in every one of Light Mountains colors.

Therefore, to only put "100% premium Henna" on the label as the ingredient is misleading and misrepresenting what is in the product.  You do not see 100% henna (lawsonia inermis) there because they know that the product is not 100% henna and therefore not 100% lawsonia inermis.  It is rather slick language.  I think they would be better off and their customers better served if they would just say what is in the powders or if they don't want to do that, just don't use language that would lead people to believe their mixture is 100% henna when it clearly is not.  

Actually the information you copied from that website is better than some of the information on websites selling Light Mountain.  On one site it states that all of the different colors come from the henna plant only from different parts of the henna plant...like one color from the leaves...another from the bark and another from the roots of the henna tree/bush.  So some of their information is better than some of the other information provided.  Just none of it is accurate enough in my opinion.

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

All said, I think that Katrina was very keen to post the "cautions" about the papain-and I personally appreciate it. I considered it because of the softening effect. Relaxers also have a softening effect and can eat hair, however, there is a neutralizer to counter that. Any benefit that papain could give me in softening is not worth the downside. I think I will pass on that ingredient and use something that I do not have to be holding my breath over. Thank you Katrina. I guess I will pass on pondering about the meat tenderizer too! shudder...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I love cornsilk. Marshmallow is supposed to be nice too. I picked up some Lotus Powder today. It is a combo of Lotus root Powder- Lilyroot-yam. Oh well, it was the closest I could find in town. It is used to make desserts,teas, health supplement etc.  and I will use it and test it on my own hair. I have tried worse combos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour. It cost 3.00 canadian.


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi Mahalialee4,

Thanks for the links...really helpful... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And always appreciated.

HennaJoy


----------



## iris (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

<font color="red">*Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

*I'm requesting that we keep all henna posts on this thread for the time being. I realize that the popularity of this product is increasing. Therefore, this fact is all the more reason in keeping henna posts confined here, making it much easier for an individual to utilize this thread as a mini-reference library, for all henna information that may be pertinent. Also, this saves considerable time because it eliminates the need in having to keep running searches, trying to gather henna information from various locations on the forum. Thank you very much for your consideration.  

-Iris *</font>


----------



## sassygirl125 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 The Light Mountain information on their website is...how can a put this...bogus comes to mind.  

[/ QUOTE ] 






Well that explains why the only info I found concerning cassia auricalata and hair was from Light Mountain and sites selling LM products.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This burns me up.  I don't think their product is harmful to hair, but I wish they would drop the double talk...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

I just tried hennalucent neutral, and my hair is shinier and the combout was a little easier. My curls seemed more defined, but it did not straithen my hair or change the texture in any way, my hair is still as thick as ever even more so now, but I don't want my hair straight I just wanted some frizz control. Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I'm now adding henna to my bi-monthly routine.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...rather long*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Lucia said:*
I just tried hennalucent neutral, and my hair is shinier and the combout was a little easier. My curls seemed more defined, but it did not straithen my hair or change the texture in any way, my hair is still as thick as ever even more so now, but I don't want my hair straight I just wanted some frizz control. Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I'm now adding henna to my bi-monthly routine. 


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm after the same thing...frizz control.
My 2nd application is in my hair right now. After this one, I'll decide wether or not to skip a week or go to monthly...


----------



## hada (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Hennaphilic Gal MiniForum......*

Hello Iris,

I was thinking the samething.  I agree we should keep everything in one thread.  This ball is rolling now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank God for HENNA!  He knew what He was doing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hada


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (kinda long)*

Hi All:

Today I tried the Light Mountain Color-the-Gray Henna in Auburn and boy do I love it (can't keep my hands out of my hair)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Benefits:  My hair is MUCH STRONGER, and I can see a definite taming of the curl pattern &amp; frizz control.  My hair mostly had dark auburn highlights.  This Light Mountain brand DID color the gray.

Negative:  Only one, perhaps 2 -- I didn't like the color achieved on the gray hair -- it was colored copper, while I'd have preferred deeper red highlights on my gray.  Also I can tell the gray coverage won't last long.  But this is a minor negative.

Method:  Light Mountain Color the Gray uses a 2-step process.  I think the 1st step is supposed to be a natural henna, left on for 5 minutes.  The 2nd step was the actual auburn color, which I left on for 2 hours.  After the 1st step, which I left on for 1/2 hr instead of the recommended 5 minutes, my gray INITIALLY turned brownish-orange but all this corrected itself after the 2nd step (for a minute I was scared---this wasn't apparent in the harvest test!)

Mixture:  I made 1 cup of tea, out of 1/2 teaspoon, each, of the following herbs:  marshmallow root, nettle, cornsilk powder, &amp; sage powder.

I made a 1/4 cup oil mixture: castor oil, jojoba oil, hempseed oil and olive oil.

In Step 2, I mixed the oil, 1/4 cu. moisturizing protein conditioner, 1.5 oz henna, and 1/2 cup of the tea &amp; 1 TBSP. ACV &amp; applied this to my hair.  Then I mixed a small amt. of henna with a little of the tea, only, &amp; applied this directly to the gray hair.  After putting on the plastic hat that came in the box and my plastic shower cap, then let it all sit on my hair for 2 hours, spending 1 of those hours in the hot tub.

After rinsing the henna out in the shower, I conditioned my hair w/Tropical Avocado.  After rinsing, this out I applied my Motions Nourish leave-in (w/olive oil &amp; infusium for comb-out), then Carol's daughter's healthy hair butter &amp; Sweet Coca's shea butter pomade (good stuff!).  Comb-out was very easy &amp; my hair was obviously stronger, &amp; I could definitely see a loosening of the curl pattern.

I'd like to try this once/week for the next 3 weeks for the conditioning/curl-loosening benefits, but next week instead of color I'll do the neutral henna I got from the health food store.  I'll report back on this next week.


----------



## iris (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Hennaphilic Gal MiniForum......*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Hada said: Hello Iris,

I was thinking the samething. I agree we should keep everything in one thread. This ball is rolling now!!! 
Thank God for HENNA! He knew what He was doing... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hada isn't henna fascinating! And yes the good Lord sure knew what He was doing when He created it! After all, He is the maker of all things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## iris (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (kinda long)*

CynamonKis I'm happy about your results! Right now, I'm doing a treatment with the hennalucent but next time I think I'm going to try the rainbow brand until my lotus powder and henna sample comes in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your enthusiasm over your results come right through the screen and isn't it fantastic, almost to the point of being miraculous, that we have found a natural product that works such wonders?!


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna!*

Iris, thank you.  Please let me know how you like the lotus powder I've been hearing so much about it.  Yes, I am excited about henna!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To think how I've struggled to make my hair stronger the last few months -- it's amazing to find a product that not only strengthens my hair, but colors that darned gray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   LOL!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (kinda long)*

Now that we are using henna and achieving success, are you still sticking to the regular wash days or regimes that you had before, or are you extending them? I am extending my routine to one day a week for the remainder of this cold weather. It gives me more time to assess what henna is doing for my hair and how it is being affected, how it handles moisture, how much oil, or leave in conditioner is needed,  whether there is any dryness, stiffness shedding etc. and how much henna my hair can tolerate.Also I want to see the extent of loosening of the curl after each application that it is receiving now and how much bounce and body it retains from wash to wash. Washing it every three days kind of defeats that for me since my hair is natural and I wrap it twice (different directions to get it absolutely straight. I am also checking to see how it holds up without applying heating cap and just drying overnight with a silk scarf. The next time I do my hair I will try the Lotus powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bonjour.


----------



## iris (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (kinda long)*

I use to wash or rinse every three days, but I cut back to one day a week also. I started wearing my hair in curly styles and using rollers was starting to drive me crazy! Try rolling and washing your hair every 3 days or so and you'll know what I mean. Now that I'm basically wearing my hair in a ponytail, maybe I could wash/rinse daily. But right now I need to give my poor hands and fingers a break.


----------



## hada (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (kinda long)*

Mahalialee,

I will say this:  I have dropped alot of the products I used to use in my hair.   So now I am only using henna, coconut cream (FNWL), and a conditioner (Jason's) and then a leave-in such as Elucence or Giovanni.  Once I run out of Elucence I will stick with Giovanni it is #2 to Elucence, almost on same level though but cheaper.  I have been washing my hair once a week because of the cold.  When it warms up  for good for the spring and summer I will rinse my hair twice a week.
I will start dusting my ends every other month instead of every month.  Henna is doing such a great job on it.
I haven't been using any shampoo lately, just rinsing the hair and scalp and doing an ACV rinse then condition.  No scalp problems.  When I do straighten I add rosewater to my hair along with a leave-in and it helps it straighten out well, along with sheen and softness..I notice that it was the rose water. It leaves a nice scent in the hair too if you are just leaving it natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Henna will cut out alot of products that are used and in time save you alot of money.

Ex. of what is cut out
those hair straightening creams/balms
excessive oils to press hair
deep conditioners (atleast the frequency of them, if I want to deep condition I slather on Jason's Henna Hi-light and a dime size amount of olive oil, put on a processing cap and sit under heat.)
WGO(cut!)-- I use a lighter oil now such as Virgin Coconut cream

Hada


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION???????(Papain)*

This discussion of papain &amp; pineapple reminded me of the Beverly Hill's Diet, which was big in the 80's.  There papaya &amp; pineapple were used to breakdown fat &amp; thus facilitate weight loss.

Katrine said:
Papain is used in hair-inhibitors and peeling treatments. It breaks down enzymes (similar to pineapple). I would really not use it on my hair and certainly not on a regular basis.


----------



## CynamonKis (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (now what)*

Funny that you mentioned this -- I was just pondering this same thing after yesterday's 1st henna application.

What I may need LESS OF NOW post-henna are the damage repair products that I used in abundance to strengthen my hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'll keep my vitamin regiment and my nightly hair oiling w/the hair butter stuff &amp; nightly scalp treatments (this combo has caused my hair to GROW). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the weekend, I'll alternate w/a couple of washing/conditioning routines I have in mind, followed by my weekend wet set/wrap--the henna has made this much more beneficial by reducing the frizz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




During the week I'll keep on keepin' it simple by slapping
on Carol's Daughter, a little of Sweetcoca's hair butter &amp; a dab of pre-con gel, pull my hair back and GO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whether or not to continue with my one, mid-week washing, I'll play it by ear...


----------



## azul11 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (now what)*

I posted the info at another thread. i should have posted it here duh! 

what is this hennalucent in neutral supposed to look like. i saw it in a store but the hair they had picture was blond. i was like i am not going to put this on my hair and mess my hair up. most of the boxes had different colors if it was meant to color and the neutral had blond thats why i didnt pick it up. anyone have a photo of the neutral one??  God bless you all.


----------



## Jaquai (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (now what)*

hello everyone,
i just bought the hennalucent in neutral and was wondering if i use this will it cause any problems later on if i decide to permanently or semipermantly dye my hair?
 thanks


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (now what)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Jaquai said:*
hello everyone,
i just bought the hennalucent in neutral and was wondering if i use this will it cause any problems later on if i decide to permanently or semipermantly dye my hair?
 thanks  

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't think so...since it shampoos out naturally in 4 to 6 weeks and has no metallic salts.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I loved the henna! (now what)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*azul11 said:*
I posted the info at another thread. i should have posted it here duh! 

what is this hennalucent in neutral supposed to look like. i saw it in a store but the hair they had picture was blond. i was like i am not going to put this on my hair and mess my hair up. most of the boxes had different colors if it was meant to color and the neutral had blond thats why i didnt pick it up. anyone have a photo of the neutral one??  God bless you all. 


[/ QUOTE ]

I have nuetral and yes the picture on the box is blond....but it is neutral and will not make your hair blond.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..*

I just did my 2nd treatment last night...my curls are definietly looser, right where I want them so I'm gonna switch to once a month. The only problem I had this time is my scalp was dry and itchy...I think that was due to the fact that I fell asleep 2 hours after applying it to my hair and I slept in it overnight(didn't mean to... lol..) The next time I will be sure to leave it on my hair no more than 4 hours. I ended up doing a conditioner rinse and a deep moisturizing treatment and then I decided to rollerset. ). I'm under the dryer right now as I type...





I also didn't use as much oils as I did the first time(a no, no)
Since the shrinkage is reduced I get see more of my length(looks good)...aside from the itchy dry scalp, I'm am pleased once again. I'm also looking forward to trying the lotus powder. I'll let you 'rollersetters' know how my set turns out.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..*

I agree about reducing the amount of products. Also, since I have such a large supply of powders (Indian)I have mixed and refrigerated "ready to use" treatments that serve as wash and condition that I will be using along with henna and the lotus powder. For example, I have mixed Shikaki, amla,tulsi, basil,neem, brahmi,soapnut with coconut cream powder, emu oil, olive oil, mustard oil wheat germ, hemp etc.honey and whipped them in a blender then added essential oils, including tea tree oil,( using up dibs and dabs of product so that it does not get too old or rancid); and will add this to my regime as preconditioners, to rinse out before applying the henna, and then I have made up a batch of moisturizer, containing avocado oil, castor oil etc. coconut cream with essential oils etc. to use as part of the henna conditioning. Also I am using up extra products in hair packs using my deep protein conditioners as a base. I realize that it is quite intensive. I am pushing for growth and health strands and length. Once I have jumpstarted everything with maximum conditioning and moisturizing, supplements and diet, I can really simplify things. But I am not going to waste what I already have. Hope this helps.
Hada, how straight has your hair gotten overtime using the henna. Could you post a From: To&gt; regarding textural difference, length  and strength? Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(rollerset)*

I am pleased with the results today. My rollerset came out real shiny and straight(almost too straight)...as if I put a relaxer in my hair. The only drawback I had this time was my scalp was itching. I don't know if it was due to the length of time I left it in or reapplying Hennalucent only a week after the first one.


----------



## iris (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(rollerset)*

Sweetcocoa I have experienced this also and have stopped using it all together until this itch stops. I don't want any further irritation. I'm glad your rollerset was successful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long does it take you to rollerset? I can get away with mine but I still have to practice to master it


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(rollerset)*

I takes me 10 minutes to rollerset and 1 hour to dry under a 400 watt soft bonnet. The lower wattage dryers take me 15 minutes more.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(rollerset)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*iris said:*
Sweetcocoa I have experienced this also and have stopped using it all together until this itch stops. I don't want any further irritation. I'm glad your rollerset was successful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I did a conditioning shampoo(really scrubbing the scalp) followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner under the dryer to stop the itch. I'm gonna wait and try the Lotus Powder before I do another Hennalucent.


----------



## hada (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..*

Hi Mahalialee,

Hair texture is a 3c/4a texture, curls w/o henna are defined somewhat but frizz when dry.  I cut my hair last Nov. 2002 the first week to earlobe length and hardly had enough hair in the back to fit in a ponytail- slightly angled forward bob.  It is now the end of March and my hair is now about an inch away(maybe less) frommy shoulders.  I can't really give it in inches but I have somewhat of a long neck.  The texture with henna is more of a complete 3c with the back of my hair a little looser (3a??).  I can now braid a bun w/o using a hair band to tie a ponytail.  Sort of like a low french braid.  My hair is  _certainly_  much stronger than it has been, detangles alot easier and I lose less hair in comb outs.  It is very soft when I rinse it and when it dries completely.  I no longer need alot of oil, just a tad bit of coconut oil is all I need.  I will be back to my original 24 inches by next fall sometimes and then I will press on to waist length.   Oh I forgot to say....even if I don't comb my hair for a couple of days (I usually have it in some sort of bun), I can still get my comb through my hair when I take it down.  I won't put a comb in it until I finished conditioning it and it just amazes me that I still don't get tangles or lose much hair even though I have not combed my hair in two or three days sometimes.  The hair does shrink a bit in it's unpressed state but it still looks "defrizzed" and "debulked".

hada


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..*

OK girlies, I picked up some Rainbow brand Henna in Persian black.  I plan to try it tonight or tomorrow and let you know how it goes.  If this henna stuff works very well for me then I will plan on stretching touch-ups to 16 weeks or...eliminating the chemicals altogether. (holding my breath)...


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Sweetcoca, I'm glad you posted this.  I figured the oils were helpful to the henna treatments &amp; your post confirmed this.  

I can see how u fell asleep--the henna treatments take so long! For the itchy scalp, have you tried "KeraCare, Dry &amp; Itchy Scalp Glossifier"?  It's quite soothing...

I made the BIG mistake of blow-drying after the henna (1st time I did this in 3-4 months), won't do that again...
It really dried my hair out. So I re-washed my hair &amp; over-oiled &amp; over-compensasted so now my hair is straight as a board &amp; I can't tell whether that's due to henna or over-oiling the jury's still out...I'll wash again tomorrow &amp; that'll let me know whether I'm going to be henna-ing this weekend or waiting for another week.

Also, since I used "color" this time, I MAY do the hennalucent neutral this weekend.  We shall see...


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

I think the combination of the henna and the oils made your hair straight. Like I said my hair is almost too staight...it's a good thing I was doing a wrap after my rollerset...cause my curls were very loose(that'll be good for the shrinkage problem when I wear my natural style   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )...


----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi ladies just wanted to share a link, another board with hair-obsessed women (and men?) on it.  Women of colour aren't the only ones obsessed with hair, or henna. 
Check it out 
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/viewtopic.php?t=1502


----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hey ladies I forgot to post my henna mixture: 
1 box hennalucent neautral 
1/4 cup Avocado oil 
1/4 cup warm water
2 tblspn cholesterol conditioner 
1 tspn lemon juice 
It makes a nice thick paste, very gooey but it doesn't leak and leaves my haiar soft, after following with cholesterol condioning treatment under a heat cap for 10-15 minutes. 
hth


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Thanks for posting your recipe...
I decided to use hennalucent again this Friday...but use more oil this time. I don't think I used enough the 2nd time...not as much as I did the first time. I will try your recipe but I will be substituting olive oil for avocado oil. 
Plus since my scalp got itchy I will 'base' scalp with some oil(I normally don't oil)...


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Lucia thanks for the link to Longhaircommunity.com.  Did you read Fia/Britta's recipe for henna gel posted there?  If I had to go thru all that to do a henna treatment, its HIGHLY UNLIKELY that'd I do it!!  LOL!


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application (oils)*

Lucia I printed your recipe -- it made me decide to add lemon to the mixture I used.  Which oil do you think is more moisturizing -- avocado oil or castor oil?  I asked because I used a higher percentage of hemp oil in the mixture vs. the castor oil &amp; the jojoba &amp; olive;  I'd like to include a higher % of the most moisturizing oil I can find....Thanks again for the info.  

P.S. - filing away as a "won't do":  blow-drying made me look as if I stuck my finger in a light socket


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi, Hennajoy, and welcome to the board. Yesterday, I purchased Born Again Hair Natural 100% Henna from a Korean Beauty supply store. After reading the posts here from a lot of people using the product, as well as your informative knowledge, I've decided to jump in on the bandwagon and give a go at it. I'm going to use the henna on my hair this morning. I'll let you know the results later when I post.

Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Thanks for posting your recipe Lucia. I'm going to try this recipe also, as I'm anxiously awaiting my lotus powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was really in a battle to relax or stay natural and I think I will stay natural for the time being. I'm going to give these natural products a try and see what happens over time, in terms of my hair's response to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetcocoa basing the scalp is a great idea. I added no oils to my mix, and I believe this is where the itch came from also.


----------



## iris (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to let my "hennaphilic" team know that I won't be here at the boards anytime soon. I need to get alot done in so little time. It's been wonderful seeing how everyone is progressing with their henna journey. I am very inspired by it all. Keep up the great work and God bless you all.

-Iris


----------



## nita4 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can add my daughter to the list of Henna users.  I did her hair last Saturday with a neutral - left it on for 31/2 hours - she was running around playing so time escaped us - 2 hrs would be enough time though.   She has 4a hair with thin/tight springy coils. Her coils definately loosened, her hair was easier to comb and there was less shrinkage in her twist!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did notice that her scalp looked a little dry, but I attributed that to the amount of time I left it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I do spray her scalp every morning with a glycerine/water mixture and I haven't seen her scratching so far...   

I followed Hennajoy's advice and mixed the Hennalucent with hot water and let it sit until cool.  But, hearing that some of you are suffering from dry scalp, I may add a little oil next time. 

I am really fighting the impulse to order a pound of neutral henna from Mountain Rose Herbs - has anyone every used this kinda??  For those of you who shop it's 18 bucks a lb, plus shipping and handling at 5.75 is this good??
I don't know where to find locally?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked in an Indian store and he had some old boxes of black and tried to tell me all henna comes in black  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways we do have Korean stores, maybe I will try there this weekend.


----------



## hada (Apr 2, 2003)

* growing hair*

I just pressed my hair last night. And I will say now the hair, on the very ends is touching my shoulders.  Right now I have it bumped under so it looks shorter.  That is my happy report.  I hadn't measured the inches.  I kind of don't want to do that because it has made me crazy in the past.  But I go on what it looks like.  I will measure it in the future when it becomes more  _below_  shoulder length.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hada


----------



## nita4 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re:  growing hair*

Thanks you just answered a question of mine.  I was wondering if you could use any type of heat while using Henna.  Congrats on the growth!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wanted to let my "hennaphilic" team know that I won't be here at the boards anytime soon. I need to get alot done in so little time. It's been wonderful seeing how everyone is progressing with their henna journey. I am very inspired by it all. Keep up the great work and God bless you all.

-Iris   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Take care Iris. Your presence will be missed. You have contributed alot to this thread and thank you for answering the many questions thatI had


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*CynamonKis said:*
Lucia thanks for the link to Longhaircommunity.com.  Did you read Fia/Britta's recipe for henna gel posted there?  If I had to go thru all that to do a henna treatment, its HIGHLY UNLIKELY that'd I do it!!  LOL!   

[/ QUOTE ]
I was thinking the same thing. I got tired just reading it! Somehere in the middle of her recipe I got brain fog and blocked the rest out.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to let my "hennaphilic" team know that I won't be here at the boards anytime soon. I need to get alot done in so little time. It's been wonderful seeing how everyone is progressing with their henna journey. I am very inspired by it all. Keep up the great work and God bless you all.

-Iris   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Take care Iris. Your presence will be missed. You have contributed alot to this thread and thank you for answering the many questions thatI had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto Iris! Hurry back!


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

That's a great point you've made there. Relaxers uses chemicals to change the structure of the hair to make it lay flat, whereas with the henna, it loosens the curl and makes it stronger, healthier and shinier. Overtime with more treatments, the more curl you have, the looser it gets each time. Great info, HennaJoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I just got through with my henna treatment for the first time. I did the warm herbal water/lime juice and a few drops of carrot oil mix with the neutral henna powder. After applying the mixture to my hair, I kept it on for about 4 hours. Then thoroughly rinsed the paste from the hair. I shampooed my hair to get every last trace of herbal particles from my hair and scalp. Rinsed and followed with a light conditioner. Finally, I applied a few drops of carrot oil to the hair, and combed it through. My hair feels so soft, shiny and healthy, with gradual release of tight curl. Right now, my hair is tied up in a silk scarf with a satin turbin over it. I'm going to wear a ponytail style until I do another henna treatment next week. All I can say is I really LOVE it. Count me in this club!


----------



## hada (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re:  growing hair*

Thanks Nita4!

Yes you are able to use heat on henned hair. Henna for the most part protects hair from the heat because each hair strand is coated.  Henna in Africa is used as a "sunscreen" for hair too.  Put it this way you won't get as much damage from heat relative to not having hennaed hair.

hada


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application (Henna gel recipe)*

LOLOL!  Meee tooo!!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 3, 2003)

*My 1st Henna*

I used the Rainbow Light Henna in Persian Black yesterday.  I followed the instructions and used boiling water, along with their suggestion for additions for dry hair:  1 egg and 4 tbsp oil. They listed olive, I used 2 of coconut oil and 2 of castor.  Left it on about 1.5 hours, 30min+ with heat.  
I rinsedrinsedrinsed...shampooed it out with creme of nature, then used suave humectress, and rinsed some more, using 2 tubes of Aphogee hot oil at the end.  I sprayed S-curl and applied coconut oil.
I was hoping to achieve jet black hair but that didn't happen.  My hair also seems a little hard.
I plan to use the hennalucent in another week or so and use lukewarm water instead.  I am counting on my 2nd application producing better results.
Where do you all get your Hennalucent online?  Any particular store you recommend?


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

UmSumayyah, if you don't have to get it online, you can get Hennalucent at Sally's.  The henna recipe I used did not leave my hair dry.  The details are in my previous post of my own 1st henna.

Also I would suggest using lemon juice or ACV to make the color take better.

What dryed my hair something AWFUL was the use of a blow dryer w/ION Anti-frizz straightening lotion -- yikes!  If I do this again after a henna I'll use KMS Flat-out straightening balm it is much more moisturizing.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application (oils)*

Hi Cymonkis, 
I prefer the avocado oil personally b/c the cator oil is so light I don't think it does anything for me. I always use thick oils for treatments, then I'll use Haitian/Indian castor oil (it's red), to dilute of Wild Growth hair oil sometimes.  
I got a brain freeze reading that henna redipe myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

I think Hennajoy and someone else said to use the henna warm and not hot(let it cool off). I also didn't use heat.
The first time I used it I left it on my hair 4 hours....the 2nd time I fell asleep and it was hard(and my scalp itched). I think I'll go back to 4 hours. Also use more oils, plus if you get the Hennalucent also pick up Hask Henna and Placenta conditioner. I mixed a little in my henna mix and then conditioned with it afterwards.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi BabyCurls,

Congratulation!!!  Sounds like you got the combination right.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you are using the neutral henna powder, you can actually eliminate the addition of critus acid (lemon or lime juice).  That is primarily to improve the dye release of natural henna.  So that is one less ingredient to use.  I think the fewer additional things that are added to the henna the better and the better the results are.  Sounds like you used the henna, carrot oil...then rinse/shampoo...and applied more carrot oil.  That allowed the henna to deep condition/the carrot oil to help moisturize...the shampoo/rinse to get any residual paste from the hair and scalp...and the carrot oil to help seal and moisturize your hair.  That is the process and I find the fewer products used in this process allows you to keep track of what is doing what and reduces the risk of other products and ingredients to work counter to what you are trying to achieve from the henna.  Glad this worked for you.  It is pretty much what I do...only I use a different oil and then plait and roll my hair while wet.

One thing that seems to be happening is that people who are experiencing dryness have a long list of products or ingredients used along with the henna.  It might help for them to try to determine if there is something in those other products that cause hardness or is interfering with the effect of the henna.

I love that you are loving it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
One thing that seems to be happening is that people who are experiencing dryness have a long list of products or ingredients used along with the henna. It might help for them to try to determine if there is something in those other products that cause hardness or is interfering with the effect of the henna.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I tried for the first time using hennalucent with a tad bit of olive oil and it made my scalp very itchy. This never happened when I applied my oil mix. It was a lesson learned for me. From now on, I will always add my oil blend to my henna batch


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

I also added less oils the 2nd time, and I got an itchy scalp. When I do it again, I plan on adding more of my oils like I did the first time...


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application (oils)*

Hi Cynthia and Lucia,

Just chiding in to add my ditto to these two. 

With regard to heat, I plait and roll my hair and then allow it to air dry.  I found a long time ago that if I would blow dry my hair or sit under a drier, it didn't seem to matter what else I was doing or using on my hair, that dry blowing heat made my hair hard, brittle and dry.  So I stay away from it.  I have no explanation for it, but know that has been my experience too.

Regarding the oils used...it really is important to find the right one for your individual hair.  Some will be too heavy, some will be too light and some will be just right.  The trick is to find the one that does lovely things to our individual hair.  Olive hair leaves my hair not feeling right.  I can use and get excellent results from coconut oil, avocado oil, baobob oil and cocoa butter either individually or in some combination as a moisturizer that I rub in while my hair is wet.  I typically will dampen my hair and rub some of these through my hair after deep conditioning and daily.  But if I use some other oils, I get results that leave something to be desired.  Determining exactly how your hair is responding to the individual oils is so important when you are expecting a particular oil to do a specific job on the hair.  So pointing out how specific oils are working or not working on individual's hair...identifying the oils as light, medium or heavy...and identifying alternatives is really useful...imo.  My hair slurps up and laughs off any oil that is too light.  And a too too heavy oil is like suspending my hair is wax...not good.  

HennaJoy


----------



## LuvableLady (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application (oils)*

I am still loving Henna.  I will do another treatment at the end of the month.  Good stuff.


----------



## hada (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

Umsummayyah,

  Try to limit the products in your hair afterwards too as they can lead to dryness. Maybe just add coconut oil to your hair. I think HennaJoy mentioned something about this.  Check her posts out.  Henna may make your hair hard the first time but after the second application it will be better.  Very soft to the touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hada


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi Nita4,

I think I saw neutral henna at Cedar Vale (www.cedarvale.net) per pound for less than $18.00.  Can't remember how much less though.  Also, I am not sure what either company is selling under the name of "neutral henna" since it could be a number of different things that are not henna, but will condition your hair some and won't add color like amla/myrobalan.  That is the most common but there are other things being sold as neutral henna.  You might want to ask them exactly what it is.  They usually know.  Like the "black henna" sold through Cedar Vale is reported to be actually indigo.  So check it out with them what it actually is and what effect you can expect from whatever it is.

If you go to the store looking for it, amla is sometimes just sold under the name of amla and not "neutral henna" or a package might say "neutral henna" and the ingredient list indicate lawsonia amla rather than lawsonia inermis (which is natural henna powder).  Then you can compare the prices if they are all the same thing and get the best price.

In the stores the boxes will contain anything from 70 to 100 grams.  The pound is about 500 grams.  So you would be paying around $5.00 per 100 grams of the amla (if that is what they are selling as neutral henna) if you pay the $18.00 plus shipping...just rounding things off to make it easier.  Check my math on that.

I think between $15.00 and $18.00 per pound is pretty typical online for neutral henna.  You will find exceptions on both ends of that. I have seen amla in stores for around $5.00 but there are stores where you will find it for less or for more.

You can check with stores and see what you save when purchasing it by the case and check online to see if you get a substantial savings if you purchase by the kilo.  These have a pretty long shelf life because you don't have to worry about demise in dyeing capacity.  So if stocking up is possible, I would recommend it.  I have noticed it out of stock/backordered on line and in the stores, they will have it sometimes and not at other times.

HennaJoy


----------



## nita4 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi Hennajoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for answering my question. Since I've never purchased Henna before I wasn't sure if it was a good buy or not.  From reading your post, I did ask and they said it was 100% pure lawsonia, naturally dried, ground to a fine powder and ready for use. 

Why don't you sale larger quanities of lotus powder and Henna?   

Also, do these substitutes (alma/myrobalan) they add work as well as 100% Henna?  I guess what I'm asking is will I get the same results as 100% Henna?  If not, then should I just use the Lotus Powder as I'm not looking for color. 

Thanks so much, its always nice to read your post.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

Thanks to all who responded to my post.
I am planning to get the hennalucent next time, use the warm water instead of boiling and leave in on longer.  I will also pick up the hask (gw).
scheduled for wed...let ya know how it goes. (gw)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Lotus Report: IT'S A KEEPER! Results as follows: -extra thick hair; soft and very relaxed look and feel to the hair. By the way, I did 2 applications back to back. One like a henna and one like a moisturizer(with yogurt, cucumber, black strap and moisturizing conditioner. Also added two natural organic eggs (free roam) ...did not use any heat of course.....rinsed with AVC. okay okay I did a heavy duty thing, but next time I will just add the horseradish, sage and ferula. to one application of Lotus powder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Lotus powder also has lilyroot and yam and the mix is actually a dessert mix. Mixes easier than regular lotus powder mix and I was able to get it at a Canadian Chinese supermarket. Since my hair is 3b curly, my results are that my hair looks very straight when oiled and feels very very strong.The texture feels so healthy and rich and NOT DRY AT ALL. I find that my hair uses just a minimal amount of oil and when I wear it in 2 pony tails, I can dampen my hands lightly with water and smooth over each of the two sections, put them in a pony tail and pin across my head for the night and this is my moisturizer!!!!!wrap with a silk or satin scarf.  The next day, it is just as straight and feels soft and moisturized but bot greasy. I do oil my scalp with my HMwildgrowth essent oil combo and just press down to the ends on each section. No need to oil separatedly. When I section and brush, I can not tell it from relaxed hair....except when I wash it and it shrinks up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 but in the meantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know what else...? I do not have to comb through or brush my hair for days!!!!! just make sure to keep the ends lightly oiled and dusted and wrap my hair and let it grow!!!This is what I wanted. A no fuss, no stress, no damage daily routine. I will be keeping my hair wrapped from wash to wash or treatment to treatment until I reach my next goal: The bottom of my bra strap! I have already posted my latest deep conditioner which also relaxes the hair. (shea butter, ferula, horseradish, sage, mayonnaise lime juice.) Happy Hair Growing to me ...happy hair...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bonjour.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

i dont know if this has been answered already but with the hennalucent do you have to let it sit with warm  water like with reg henna? God bless you all.


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Thanx, HennaJoy. I really love the results that brought to my hair after using it yesterday. I have a question, though. I want to do a henna rinse, and want to maintain the shine that I've already experienced. When using henna as a rinse, can I use herbal tea in place of water(we have hard water where I live) and add a few drops of carrot oil and say, a teaspoon of conditioner to the mix? I know a lot of people are experiencing some dryness from the natural henna or the Hennalucent and adding some oil or conditioner to the mixture will counter the stiffness and the dryness. But I think doing this treatment as you pointed out maybe 4-6 weeks would be beneficial.

Again, thanx for the compliments.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Applying Henna*

Hi BabyCurls,

People experiencing dryness from natural henna may want to look closely at some of the other ingredients or products if any that are being used with the henna and also to make sure they are doing a thorough rinsing.  An herbal tea, your conditioner and oils in your rinse sounds fine with me.  You may run into the same problem with the hard water since you are going to make your tea from the same water.  The bottled distilled water may be helpful as you make your tea and give you an option for other rinses when you want to use water in your rinse without a tea.  Our water here can be fine most of the time and then at other times gets chemically.  I keep a couple gallons of distilled water on hand just for those times.  And it does make a lot of difference.

Once you've got the basics down and working for your, there is nothing to do but be creative... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know how your rinse comes out and what you use.  I'm still interested and compiling ingredients and products people are finding helpful, useful and beneficial to use along with their henna and on their henna'd hair.  If one particular oil or conditioner doesn't provide the results you want, another will.  I'd love to know both what is working for you and what is not.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi Nita4,

Actually I sell henna powder in large and small quantities...from 100 grams to multiple kilos.  Each kilo is 2 1/2 pounds or 1000 grams.  The lotus powder I will sell in larger quantities when my next shipment comes in.

Sounds like what the person didn't tell you was what sort of lawsonia...lawsonia amla or lawsonia inermis.  Only the lawsonia inermis is henna.  The lawsonia amla is amla.

When you don't want color, the lotus powder is the next best substitute.  Amla is also a good substitue.  My ordering would be natural henna, lotus powder then amla...in that order.  You don't get the same results with the lotus powder and amla as you do with natural henna.  But...they are both worthy substitutes with one a bit more worthy than the other... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*azul11 said:*
i dont know if this has been answered already but with the hennalucent do you have to let it sit with warm  water like with reg henna? God bless you all.   

[/ QUOTE ]
I didn't. After I  mixed up my oils, blackstrap molasses, and a little Hask Henna and Placenta to 1/2 cup of warm water(I boiled some distilled water and added nettles and rosemary and let it cool just a little), it was very thick(not drippy), then I used immediatley on my hair followed by a plastic cap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: My 1st Henna*

Janice and Luvhair,

For those two sections I poured some milk in a bowl and just dipped my fingers in it and keep wetting my hair with the milk until it was completely saturated. Now, I want to reall emphasize, the milk straightened out the texture of hair I already have. If you have 3c/4a hair, it will not make it 1a,1b, or 2a, 2c. It straightens out what you already have. I think henna is the only product that can take any hair texture and turn it into something else by not only making it softer, but transforming it into the next hair level. For example, if you have 4b hair, I really believe the henna can take it to 4a. And with continued use, you may be able to achieve a 3c. However, I say "may", because the one supplement I know for 100% sure that can change hairtexture is MSM! I take Doctor's Best in powder form and I know that I know this supplement can change hairtexture. *I don't offer anyone a pipe-dream because to do so is deception and very wrong in my opinion. But I would go to court and stand before the judge and vouch for this supplement. SeaMist knows what she's talking about on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

This Saturday I plan on doing my whole head with the milk. I want to be sure that what happened with those two sections of my hair was not an anamoly in any kind of way. After the "treatment", I'll be sure to post results.


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Mahalialee4 said:*
Lotus Report: IT'S A KEEPER! Results as follows: -extra thick hair; soft and very relaxed look and feel to the hair. By the way, I did 2 applications back to back. One like a henna and one like a moisturizer(with yogurt, cucumber, black strap and moisturizing conditioner. Also added two natural organic eggs (free roam) ...did not use any heat of course.....rinsed with AVC. okay okay I did a heavy duty thing, but next time I will just add the horseradish, sage and ferula. to one application of Lotus powder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Lotus powder also has lilyroot and yam and the mix is actually a dessert mix. Mixes easier than regular lotus powder mix and I was able to get it at a Canadian Chinese supermarket. Since my hair is 3b curly, my results are that my hair looks very straight when oiled and feels very very strong.The texture feels so healthy and rich and NOT DRY AT ALL. I find that my hair uses just a minimal amount of oil and when I wear it in 2 pony tails, I can dampen my hands lightly with water and smooth over each of the two sections, put them in a pony tail and pin across my head for the night and this is my moisturizer!!!!!wrap with a silk or satin scarf.  The next day, it is just as straight and feels soft and moisturized but bot greasy. I do oil my scalp with my HMwildgrowth essent oil combo and just press down to the ends on each section. No need to oil separatedly. When I section and brush, I can not tell it from relaxed hair....except when I wash it and it shrinks up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 but in the meantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know what else...? I do not have to comb through or brush my hair for days!!!!! just make sure to keep the ends lightly oiled and dusted and wrap my hair and let it grow!!!This is what I wanted. A no fuss, no stress, no damage daily routine. I will be keeping my hair wrapped from wash to wash or treatment to treatment until I reach my next goal: The bottom of my bra strap! I have already posted my latest deep conditioner which also relaxes the hair. (shea butter, ferula, horseradish, sage, mayonnaise lime juice.) Happy Hair Growing to me ...happy hair...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bonjour.      

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you have a  before and after picture of you hair with the lotus powder? A pic before you use the Lotus and a picture after you use it. I would love to see it,
SInce you are getting Great results.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Mahalialee you sound like one happy camper! Thanks for posting this. I'm telling you these natural products are off-the-hook! The Lotus Powder sounds really nice. I'm going to try your recipe and post my results also


----------



## hada (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

That Lotus powder sounds wonderful!!

I will get some pretty soon.  I agree about not combing hair for days and hair is still moist and soft.  I am loving this.

hada


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

I have never used henna but I was wondering about the color. I have naturally dark brown and medium auburn hair with some orangey-blond strands mixed in. 

I would love a raveny blue-black hair color but which henna is that? Gleaming ebony or Persian black or some other name? Also, my hair doesn't take dyes well and sometimes not at all, would henna work for me? I've had permanent hair color that came right out with the next wash. It's my genetics. But I'm thinking that maybe a natural dye like henna will color my hair. What do you think?


----------



## AFashionSlave (Apr 4, 2003)

*Henna on color treated hair.*

My hair is permanantly color treated.  I use Feria Copper Blonde.  Does anyone know how henna would effect my hair?  Will using henna on top of color damage my hair?  Has anyone here ever used henna over dye?


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Henna on color treated hair.*

Let me ask you this: How long have you used Ferria? If you decide that you want to put henna over a permanent color, may I suggest that you look at the threads first before embarking on such a task. My advice though, I wouldn't put it over previously colored hair. You'll be risking your hair for a possible breakage, and that's not what you want to do. I would wait at least a few months or until your hair color grows out before using henna.


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

HENNAJOY - BELIEVE me when I tell ya I will NOT blow dry my hair w/henna ever, ever again!  LOL!  It was truly a disaster but resolved itself after I shampooed.  Plan on trying my Ahmad tomorrow nite can't wait!!

QUESTION:  why does hair coloring (or gray coloring) w/henna require a 2-step process, 1st w/natural &amp; next w/the henna hair color?  Just curious...

LUCIA-thanks for the advice on the oils -- when I get back from DC tomorrow I'll look for some avocado oil to try....plus I have coconut oil on hand.  I am very pleased w/the tea/conditioner mixture I used it worked fabulously for me.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Hi Cynthia,

When you color your hair with natural henna the gray will turn red and the rest of your hair will have reddish highlights to one degree or another.  So your once white hairs are not red.  If you want to keep them that way then no second step is required.  If you want however to darken the hairs that are now red, you will do the second step with a herbal/henna that can provide darker colors.  So two steps are only required when you want the once white and now red hairs to be darker.  

Many people like the red and for them, only one step is required.  

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Henna followed by Indigo. It is in the thread somewhere. Check under "Indigo or dye hair black naturally", using the SEARCH  button. Hope this helps.


----------



## churchlady (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

HENNAJOY 
911 Jazzangel needs you to answer henna disaster.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

I wanted to try the hennalucent after i take out my braids and trim my ends. i didnt plan to do this a lot. only once and then use regular protein conditioners. will hennalucent create a coating on the hair???   i dont want that i just want to strengthen it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 God bless you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

The pamphlet says it penetrates the strands instead of coating the hair. This is what is supposed to make hennalucent unique amongst the various henna brands. It won't damage your hair because it is compatible with all chemical services. The only suggestion I would make is for you to add oils and a moisturizing conditioner to your mix, to combat the drying effects of henna.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

testing... because a member said she could not post on this thread due to it being too full?

Ok it works. I don't know what the problem could have been.


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi,

I just wanted to take a minute and thank you ladies from the bottom of my heart for sharing your recipes/results regarding Henna. When I 1st started "lurking" here last year, I was determined to return to relaxing. I had narrowed down my relaxer choices to Elucence(Lye mild) or Phytospecific (no-lye). I had everything all worked out.

Then I found the earlier threads on Henna and then this thread and it TOTALLY changed my hair strategy. I initially tried Hennalucent and I noticed some shine and curl relaxation. Then I tried Rainbow Henna (Persian Black) and added my "potions and notions" and got EXCELLENT results. When I use my ceramic iron, my hair looks relaxed and VERY shiney. My order of 100% Henna/Herb and lotus powder arrived this week so I'm in the process of doing my harvested hair test as I type this.

Henna, for me, offers the best of both worlds - without the damage to the hair strands. I can go straight if I want or stay curly.

Major love/appreciation to Hada, Mahalialee, Amethyst, Iris for your previous posts on Henna, Sweet Cocoa for this thread, HennaJoy for your extreme knowledge and desire to share what you know.

Your sharing has TOTALLY freed me from relaxers!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

I have lots of befores no afters yet and I will be posting when I reach waistlength! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

I got my Lotus Powder today! 





I'll probably use it Monday night.  It smells great!


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

where did you get it from...


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 where did you get it from...  

[/ QUOTE ] 

From HennaJoy's site.   Here 

Look in the "herbal products" section.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi Mahalialee4,

Following is what I posted to the other forum where JazzAngel's original post is located.  Unfortunately, she has experienced what is possible when using vastly assorted products and ingredients and also a henna powder that is most probably not 100% natural henna powder.  Many of you shared with her some ways to restore moisture to her hair and minimize damage.  What needs to be clear and understood is that the use of 100% natural henna powder or herbal/henna powder that is comprised of 100% natural henna powder in back to back overnight applications will not produce the outcome JazzAngel experienced.  The use of other than 100% natural henna powder with vast numbers of unknowns in those other products and combined ingredients can indeed produce such an outcome.  My response:

Hi JazzAngel,

I am sorry to read about your hair breakage.

The back to back henna process is one used by vast numbers of people, including me, for coloring hair with henna.  It is necessary when people are wishing to cover their white hairs and also to obtain a dark hair coloring like brown or black.  It has always been in this context that I have recommended the two step back to back process.  In order to simply condition your hair I have recommended using henna once a month.  You can use henna more frequently than once a month safely and without breakage and dryness.  I have never experienced breakage or dryness from the two step back to back process and have never heard of anyone else who has experienced such breakage as a result of using 100% natural henna or herbal/henna that is a combination of 100% natural henna and an herb for coloring.  I would look to other causes of the breakage.  Some thoughts along this line and regarding your routine follow:

1. "For the past few weeks I have been keeping my hair in natural braids. (my own hair braided small) I simply and neetly pull it back in a loose bun."

Someone has already commented on hair breakage that can result from braiding.  I ditto that. 

2. "At night I rinse my hair and apply shea butter mixed with Alma oil and glycerine to my hair. After it air drys I tie it with a silk scarf.

I deep condition 2x a week with Queen Helene Colestorol or Tropical black conditioner and recently the Aussie Moist. Today I applied castor oil because it was suggested."

One of my initial concerns expressed related to people using henna or people not using henna has been the use of lots of products that means using lots of ingredients disclosed on the labels and undisclosed on the labels.  In my opinion less is always more because you have a better chance of knowing exactly what ingredients you are having mixed on your hair and then also have a better chance of predicting outcomes.  I have no idea what all the ingredients that came into combination with the products you listed could possibly do.  I would however, urge you to look towards those ingredients lists and determine what it is that could have created such breakage and dryness.  

One thing you listed is cholesterol.  I have experienced and gotten a boat load of feedback from people who have used cholesterol products on their hair and experienced dryness, brittleness and lots of breakage.  This is not a product for all hair and if you think you need the strengthening that it provides, it is absolutely necessary that you follow cholesterol up with a moisturizer often.  I understand from your posts that you didn't use a moisturizer and the use of cholesterol with out frequent moisturizing has created the same problems you are having on the hair of a lot of people.

There are probably hidden dangers and concerns in some of the other products.  You have to know the product and potential consequences.  Then when you mix up these assorted products, you need to know what the combination of ingredients create and the environment for your hair that they create as well.  When this information is unknown, the outcomes will also be unknown and potentially disasterous.

3. "The Henna came from Tunisia it's not prepackaged. It's loose and green. I have always mixed it with lemon juice an warm water."

I have said it once...twenty times...over and over again.  You have to know what henna you are using.  You have no idea what is in that henna.  If it is a henna that contains a metallic salt and you used it along with one of the products that you used that contains ingredients that may be found in neutralizers or have peroxide in it, that was an accident waiting happen.  You have to be sure that your henna powder is 100% natural henna powder.  Purchasing henna powder loose from a souke or marketplace in Tunisia, India, Pakistan or where ever gives you a great probability that it has some mixture in it.  I have a couple of emails from people who have had their previously henna'd hair turn a funky color after using a henna powder they bought or was brought back to them from Tunisia.  I am positive the henna powder they used was not a natural henna powder but a henna compound that by definition contains a metallic salt.  

If anyone is going to use henna powder or an herbal/henna powder, they need to know that the henna powder is 100% natural and that the herbal/henna consists of 100% natural henna powder.  You will never know that unless you know that the supplier has made sure that the henna powder they are offering is 100% natural henna powder.  

I have used my henna powders without damage as have others...back to back...left on 24 hours.  My recommendations have always stated the need to know that you are using 100% natural henna powder.  This is something that you do not know.  If it is an unknown, then you should pass on it.  It is not difficult to find 100% natural henna powder.  I sell it as do a handful of other suppliers.  But if people choose to look elsewhere for henna powder, the need is to remember that you don't know what you have.  You may have 100% natural henna powder...you may have a henna compound...you may have somethng that is being passed off as henna but is not henna at all.  The choice is to be sure of what you have or to take a chance.  The chance that is being taken is with your hair.

4.  "To your question about moisturinsing conditioner after doing the henna the answer is NO. I did not think to do this before."

Look closely at my info in the posts about henna.  My routine is to do my henna application or lotus powder application and then to apply coconut oil and baobab oil to my hair while it is wet.  Then braid and roll and allow to air dry.  The remove the rollers and braids and pick out.

A follow up moisturizing conditioner is always best after doing a deep conditioning treatment.  It is a two step process.  The deep conditioner is the lay up and the moisturizer or moisturizing oils keeps the moisture in your hair and sinks the shot.  Forgive my basketball analogy.  

5. "Second use in two weeks I did an overnight process, which I am ashamed to admit. I suspect this added to the severity of the problem. Actually I read on a message board where HennaJoy said that this was her method of sleeping with it and I tried it."

There is no shame in sleeping with henna on your hair overnight.  This is a common practice...sleeping in it over night or walking around with it in the hair all day.  100% natural henna powder is not going to create a problem with your hair.  

I truly recommend to anyone who will make decisions based upon my information provided and recommendations to not pull one piece out of the context of many pieces.  Every piece of information I provided existed within a context.  One of which is the use of 100% natural henna powder.  Another is elimination of all of the additional products with all of the unknowns.  Especially if you want to see what 100% natural henna powder will do for you within the context of my usage and recommendations.

6. "Perhaps this was a wrong move for me."

A back to back overnight process is not the problem.  That is one variable in a process you used with many products where each product and process is a variable that more likely caused the breakage and hair damage.

To me, some things are predictable.  Use of 100% natural henna powder is safe and will not cause breakage and dryness and brittleness.  If you see this occurring, look to other products you are using and your process.

I posted what someone told me amounted to 36 pages of information regarding the use of 100% natural henna powder.  In that information is all of what I just stated again...stated in a variety of ways.  That information is indeed solid and based upon experience and feedback from others who are also constant and long-term as well as short-term users of 100% natural henna powder.  I would never recommend to anyone to use vastly assorted products on their hair regardless of if they are using henna or not.  And people who have read closely what I posted and others who have emailed me personally will absolutely have to ditto that.  I recommend the use of 100% natural henna powder.  I also recommend seriously pared down usage of other products with or without henna.  

I have no expectation that simply because I recommended something and a particular way to use it that it will be followed.  But I do expect that when someone does other than what I have suggested, recommended etc., that it be clear that what was used and how it was used is not what I stated and suggested or recommended or do.  

That will lead people to look to henna as the culprit when eyes are better turned and energy expended discovering what the actual problem is and working to solve that.  For people to believe that sleeping in 100% henna back to back is the cause of JazzAngels problem would lead to thoughts that one can continue to use a lot of products and ingredients and hair processes and their hair will be just fine.  That is not so.  Or that 100% natural henna applications back to back and overnight will cause the hair breakage, dryness and brittleness.  That is also not so.

There has been a lot of information concerning moisturizing, braiding or plaiting the hair that I ditto.  I would not recommend the use of dry heat from the blow drier or dry hair drier as that also can lead to dryness, brittleness and breakage.  

There have been recommendations concerning how to remove henna from the hair.  I don't know anything about them.  My best thoughts on the comments that "Many people have color disasters with henna" is that these people have problems because what they used was not a 100% natural henna powder and that the henna powder they used or some other product they used prior to henna or after henna application contained a metallic salt.  I suspect the attempts to "remove" henna from the hair is somehow based in a way to neutralize the metallic salt that is present.  

HennaJoy


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

I'm sorry that you are experiencing this hair trauma. But  I do have to say HennaJoy gave us detail info about henna and where we can purchase true henna at and I see most of us doing the opposite of what we was told to do to get the results we want. Hennalucent and the other stuff mention is not true henna. This is not a henna problem. Henna does two things and breaking the hair off is not one of them. If we would read hennajoy's detail long informative posts then we will see that the other stuff, oils, conditioners is not needed. You can henna back to back with no hair breakage. Henna is a colorant and conditioner. That's all it does..colors and condition the hair. I mean we have a lady on here with afro hair like ours and she knows about henna(she LOVES Henna) and she sells it and gave us information and then we turn around and buy other things and add other things and then something bad happens like this. I feel for you and I'm sorry about your hair but the henna you claim to have is not 100% henna. I would not put something in my hair that I don't know what it is fully...she also express to us to do  harvest test at all times....from your experience with the unknown product that you had use (I know it not 100% Henna)I now know for sure that I will get my Henna from HennaJoy and no where else. I will also follow her advice to the T and not add or take away something. There was one girl on here that follow HennaJoy's advice and got excellent results. Others use other things that's not henna and    did it other ways and add things and claim they still got good results.(having dry hair afterwards to me is not good results) But 100% Henna is nothing like Hennalucent and the other stuff mention on the thread. WIth the 100% Henna and doing it basic I know for sure what will come out of it. And in all honestly if you use the 100% henna and do it basic you will not experience dryness.
HennaJoy I'm glad that you took you time out to post detail info and basic instructions of using Henna you better believe that I'm going to follow it and get my Henna hair products from you,
JAZZANGEL I'm sorry you went through this, be brave and Good Luck with you hair.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 5, 2003)

*Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Hi SassyGirl,

I am glad that you got your lotus powder.

I want you and others to be absolutely clear.  Just because something is called henna or has henna in the name does not mean that it is 100% natural henna.  Just because something is called lotus powder or has lotus powder in the name does not mean that it is lotus powder used for conditioning the hair.

What you have received from me is Lotus Powder that is used for conditioning the hair.  It is not...not the lotus powder that is part of an Asian...especially Chinese...tradition to drink or make desserts from.  All it will take is a tad of what you received on your finger tip and put on your tongue to assure you of that.  This lotus powder is from another plant and the two are not interchangeable.

HennaJoy


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

I have the lotus powder from hennajoy too.  I've looked for information on the water to powder ratio, but could not find it on here.  How much should I use?

Thanks!


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphilic Gals...HENNA JOY*

Good Choice! That's where I'll buy my Henna Products from now on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































EveryDay Mehndi... for the henna life!  
http://www.everydayhenna.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I have the lotus powder from hennajoy too. I've looked for information on the water to powder ratio, but could not find it on here. How much should I use?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

CurlyCrly this is froM HennaJoy's website:

"To use: Mix into a smooth paste and apply to hair. Cover with a plastic cap and allow to remain on your hair when deep conditioning is desired. Or as part of your regular routine, stir 1 1/2 tablespoons Lotus Plus into 8 ounces of hot water. Let cool to a comfortable temperature and pour on your hair while working through hair and onto scalp with fingertips. Then rinse thoroughly. Provides natural conditioning without adding color. Yeah...it is finally here for you!"


----------



## hada (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

"Potions and Notions" I like that one. I am going to purchase soon also from HennaJoy.  A kilo perhaps...(sounds like I 'm purchasing weed eh?)  Ok..ok..I am an admitted henna fiend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hada


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Thanks SeaMist!  I guess I'll have to wing it as far as the proportions for the "smooth paste".


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Hi CurlyCrly,

Thanks SeaMist for copy/pasting this from my website.

"To use: Mix into a smooth paste and apply to hair."

This really means what it states.  You want to put your lotus powder into a bowl and add water until you see the lotus powder/water combo become a smooth paste.  I don't put exact proportions for a number of reasons that include:

Some people want a thicker paste.
Some people want a thinner paste.
The amount of water will differ depending upon how much lotus powder you choose to mix at one time.
Some people are not even going to use water and use something else to mix the lotus powder with and the proportions will change according to what they use.

So the "mix into a smooth paste and apply to hair" wording is quite deliberate and nonprecise for a reason.  It is the same as with henna when I describe adding lemon juice concentrate for hair until it is like thick brownie mix or for body art until it is like thick yogurt.  Sometimes I just say to your desired consistency.  That is the key.  Make it the consistency you like to work with.  You will play with this until you find the consistency you like the most.

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

I trust that all the ladies understand and agree that HENNA IS HENNA ONLY AND LOTUS POWDER IS LOTUS POWDER ONLY and these individual ingredient powders should not be confused with Hennalucent, Amla, and plus ingredients and I sincerely hope that when I posted the exact truth of the ingredients and original purpose of what I was using, stipulating that it was a combo of ingredients and not the single ingredient but a dessert combo of Lotus root, Lily root and Yam root(see my post),,,,that noone would confuse it with the same 100% Lotus powder that HennaJoy has on her site. I wish that I could get it for the same price as the Americans. When you order a product for $10.00 American you probably pay up to $13 max. and change for shipping. If I order from the U.S. from where I live, it is not worth it for me to order anything for under $50.00 and then I end up paying $20.oo PLUS in shipping, GST, etc. etc. I pay three separate charges to receive regardless if it is $10.00 or $50. So much for FREE TRADE. I ordered $32 Canadian worth of product a few weeks ago and it cost me $75.00. I pay from $3.00 to $11.00 Canadian for Henna here. When I order it, it works out to max about $18.00 a package from the U.S. I would really love to try the Real Lotus Powder, but I have to wait until I can afford to order several to make it worth it and to cut down the cost over time. I want to order some of the Henna and Indigo as well and then I will be in the "po house", I'm sure.  In the meantime, I will just stick with my lotions and potions, (We Creole love that sort of thing,)but I would not want anyone to have a bad experience because they did differentiate nor heed the excellent advice given by HennaJoy, who really knows her stuff re: Henna and Lotus Powder, the real 100% ones. Neither should she receive any negative reflection on herself or her products and neither should the products because of anyone comparing the genuine with the knockoffs. Oh and by the way, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the conditioner that I was using when I had the shedding and breaking was the cholesterols which I no longer use. I recognized the consistent pattern. Since then I have had no breakage.





 HennaJoy, do you have a Canadian connection or knowledge of where I might be able to get the same Lotus powder here in Canada? A Canadian distributor? I would really like it if someone could hook me up over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

MahaliaLee, to answer your question,  your directions were understood by me to the max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep posting all these great recipes because I'm certainly looking forward to them!


----------



## azul11 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

In light of certain things I am hearing about henna I am wondering how often this is supposed to be used. I feel like I have absorbed a lot of information about it but I still have questions and looking over this thread one too many times creates even more confusion. Okay I am wondering

Is henna permanent? Or is it something that overtime fades? Its supposed to be a mild protein conditioner? No? So it strengthens the hair right? There was mention of proteins affect on the hair structure on this thread but whenever I bring it up it seems like i am talking about unicorns. 

Now for the hennalucent it is safe for hair that has had chemical treatments(color,perm,relaxer) does it strengthen the hair? Is this safer for people to use if they just want the sealing effect then using henna? I am hearing mostly positive things about hennalucent and the only bad things I am hearing about henna may be from improper use or not 100% henna. so is hennalucent a relatively safe thing that wont coat the hair???

I am positive these have been answered somewhere in here and I am so sorry I feel like I have a million questions but a lot of the questions are more towards henna and not hennalucent. i want to try hennalucent after i get a trim to prevent split ends and strengthen the hair. i only plan to do this maybe one or twice a month. I want to be sure about this because in a week or two I will be going to sallys to pick up the hennalucent in neutral and i just to make sure I am 100% clear on what to expect. sorry for all the questions. God bless you all.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Hi Mahalialee4,

I know what you mean about the prices conversions from U.S. dollars to Canadian dollars.  Some people can bit that bullet alright and the shipping can not bad as long as the parcel is considered an envelop rather than a package.  But the really deal breaker can be the taxes you have to pay in Canada in order to import it.  

Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone in Canada that has the lotus powder either.  One person there has one of the henna powders I carry, the Kimia.  I don't know what her supply is like right now.  We were both so backordered when that shipment finally came in that I don't know what she has left.  It is possible that I could have lotus powder avaiable in Canada in the future.  But that could not be until my next shipment comes in.  

I know...it amazes me too...the cost and sometimes difficulty of sending something to Canada or from Canada to the U.S.  I think the U.S. regulations enforced by Customs are more rigid and the Canadian taxes on imports are more expensive.

I'll let you know if and when I can do something to get lotus powder there.  You shouldn't have problems finding amla there.

HennaJoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Azul said: Now for the hennalucent it is safe for hair that has had chemical treatments(color,perm,relaxer) does it strengthen the hair? Is this safer for people to use if they just want the sealing effect then using henna? I am hearing mostly positive things about hennalucent and the only bad things I am hearing about henna may be from improper use or not 100% henna. so is hennalucent a relatively safe thing that wont coat the hair???


[/ QUOTE ] 

Azul hennalucent is compatible with all chemical services. I and many others have transitioned successfully using hennalucent. Henna is a mild protein. There are alot of recipes on this thread to help anyone along if they are interested in doing a henna treatment. Henna is not permanent. If you stop using it, your hair will revert back to its natural hair texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great alternative to a relaxer!


----------



## azul11 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

thank you so much for replying. I knew it was probably mentioned somewhere in this thread but I kept hearing so much on henna and not hennalucent that my brain almost made them interchangable. Also when I saw Zanna's hair and found out she used hennalucent and said with that and protective styles it has helped her keep her length. my ears perked up. I feel like with the biotin and this I will be able to grow it and keep it. thanks again for everything. God bless you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Just make sure that you add enough oils to your mix to counteract the dryness. Also, the biotin must be accompanied by a b-complex for the entire b-family to work at optimum proficiency.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Is the lotus powder supposed to be gritty after mixing?


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

When I gave my cousin the "Homemade Herbal Tame" recipe I told her to use Hennalucent.  I now know that it isn't even close to being real henna.  But it works without any surprises.  I wouldn't even begin to know how to tell anyone how to tell the difference between 100% henna and the faux stuff.  

Cousin:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"I had to have all of that '100% Egyptian-Morrocan-Armenian henna' cut out of my hair!"

Me: "I guess it wasn't real henna. My bad!"

...I don't think so!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Sassygirl I agree. This henna thing can seem daunting at times. This is why I recommend the hennalucent for people who have had chemical services, because I know it to be tried and true


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED* *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## LuvableLady (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## Tara (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## LuvableLady (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## adrienne0914 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

HennaJoy,

Thanks for the EveryDay Mehndi link.  I used to mix my own paste... I may try it again with this powder!

-J.


----------



## hada (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## nita4 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

Hi HennaJoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your response. I'm in the process of asking that person whether the henna sent is inermis or alma.  If they don't give me a straight answer I'm sending it back and will re-order from you.  Frankly, since I'm not a henna expert I should have done that anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now understand what you are saying about the labeling possibly not being 100% pure henna. I went to the neighborhood health food store and bought a couple of ounces of neutral henna powder on Friday and applied that to my daughters hair. I applied exactly as you suggested which I'm glad that I did because I could see that the result was not good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, from that experience I will make all future orders  through you or make sure that I'm using 100% lawsonia inermis.    

Thanks


----------



## JazzAngel (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## LuvableLady (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Post deleted by pebbles


----------



## pebbles (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr*

Hello Ladies,

Beverly has given me the o.k to re-open the thread and delete the last few posts that didn't pertain to henna. There was nothing inappropriate with those posts, they were just OT.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Thanks Pebbles,

This is really an educational thread and I'm glad you've reopened it. Also, I encourage you to continue to delete every post which has nothing to do with hair and health in general


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Lotus Powder is not lotus powder is not lotus pwdr *DELETED**

Oh, no wonder I couldn't post when I tried to before!  I just thought the thread was too long.
Anyway, I did a 2nd treatment with the Hennalucent yesterday.  I wanted to get "Gleaming Ebony", but the Sally's didn't have it and when I  asked them about ordering it for me the the girl I asked said they just don't carry it.  Now I KNOW somebody there could order it, but don't get me started on poor customer service.
I used the neutral, mixing in castor oil, coconut oil, and very warm water.  I left it in for 9 hours or so. (my hair felt like plastic!).  I rinsed it out, shampooed it out with my dominican coconut shampoo, then applied L'oreal's Mega Moisture Nurturing Creme on the left side of my head and Pantene Smooth and Sleek to the right side. (I only had one packet of the L'oreal and it wasn't enough). I rinsed it out, sprayed in some Elasta QP leave in and applied a little coconut oil.
  My hair felt softer and I didn't seem to lose as many hairs.  I've been getting some breakage lately and this really seemed to help.  Also my hair tangled much less.  I am planning to get some more in Gleaming Ebony, if I can find it, and also try the coconut milk/lime thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

*hennalucent and coconut milk/lime recipe*

Hi UmSumayyah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad everything went well with the hennalucent product. I believe it is fantastic for anyone considering transitioning because unlike 100% henna products, it will not break or damage your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is compatible with all chemical services. I dye my hair also and have transitioned from relaxers with this product and it is just fantastic in my opinion. 

I seemed to have gotten better results with the whole milk than the coconut milk. I don't know why this is, but it just has worked out that way for me. Please post your coconut milk/lime results when you can. I want to see the results those who use coconut milk are receiving and the results those who use whole milk are receiving. Thanks.


----------



## LuvableLady (Apr 10, 2003)

*Henna & Hennalucent*

Henna is a nice, inexpensive, natural hair product but I will only use it every 6 to 8 weeks as a protein conditioner no matter what anyone says.  Anything more may be damaging and make my hair dry and brittle over time.  I don’t think I need many protein treatments for natural hair that is neither colored or relaxed and being natural, for me to try to get straight hair using henna would be a waste of time and naive thinking on my part.  I really think if you perform too many of these treatments whether they be henna or hennalucent, you'll end up with hair that is breaking and falling because of all the protein.  The info and results here in this thread sound great but I need to use commonsense and use this product with caution, every 6 weeks or so.  I think using henna regularly every 6 weeks will make the hair stronger and be very beneficial with continued use.

I also tried the gleaming ebony hennalucent when I first tried henna about 2 months ago, I didn’t have pure henna powder at that time and hennalucent worked nicely.  I still have a box and I think I’ll use it next time instead of the pure henna.  Hennalucent gave me this deep black color and the shine was beautiful.


----------



## nita4 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

LuvableLady, I have to agree with you on that. I used on my daughter and it loosened her curl sufficiently for me.  I think any more then once a month is too much and would cause breakage.  I also think Hennajoy's advice on using the plain henna without additives at first is an excellent suggestion in that you get to see how the product works. I plan on using to transition, but I'm going to use every 6 to 8 weeks also.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Thanks for the advice.  Sometimes I do get a little too excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will probably stick to relaxers to get my hair semi-straight.  But I am very pleased with hennalucent's conditioning effect.  I had to order some of the "gleaming ebony" online because no one around here seems to carry it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I guess there aren't enough women around here who want jet-black hair, or just that most of them have it naturally anyway.
Anyhoo, I'm glad you liked it.  I ordered 4 boxes so that it would be worth it to pay the shipping.  I'm gonna use just one more treatment (pinkyswear!) to get my hair jet-black and then Ima layoff for some weeks.  I was thinking as well that I will skip my ORS for awhile and use the hennalucent instead of the emergencee for post-relaxer strengthening.


----------



## nita4 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a hennalucent treatment last night.  I'm nine weeks into a relaxer and wanted to see just how much curl would release before trying to go natural.  My hair was very manageable afterwards.  I was amazed, the hennalucent totally debulked my underprocessed relaxed hair and made my new growth manageable!! I followed the instructions on the package, no additives.  Left it on maybe an hour and a half.  Conditioned afterwards - Humectress, airdried, added jojoba oil, braided and curled.  I am digging the look today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Nita said: I followed the instructions on the package, no additives.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

As I told you I'm glad that you are happy with your results, but Wow Nita. I didn't know you did your mix with no additives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know when I applied my mix with nothing added, I ended up with a very itch scalp! This is why whenever I do hennalucent treatments from now on, my batch must include those beloved oils of mine for sure!


----------



## azul11 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

so wait is the directions for this just to add water but people have been adding gpb and different oils themselves???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Azul have been reading any of the posts when ppl post on their hennalucent recipes? Yes, many of us add oils and  a moisturizing conditioner to our mix. Go back and read the recipes. They are really great


----------



## azul11 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

lol I have read every response on this thread. I just havent seen the directions of the hennalucent so I was wondering if the directions of the hennalucent doesnt require anything added to it but people do it anyways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## nita4 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Yep, used it straight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hair isn't dry, stiff or itchy.  Actually, I'm having the best braidout day ever.  Afterwards I did condition with Humectress and I always use a little PCA moisture retainer and Humectress as leave in's, along with a small amount of jojoba oil for shine and softness and to seal in moisture. I really like to keep things simple. 

Honestly, that metallic salt thing has me scared so I'm taking Hennajoy's advice and leaving additives out.  I really don't want to experience any set backs.  
I also used it this way on my daughter's hair - same results.  

If adding the oils and stuffs works for you great.  At least you know what you can and cannot add to your mix.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Honestly, that metallic salt thing has me scared so I'm taking Hennajoy's advice and leaving additives out. I really don't want to experience any set backs. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Adding carrier and essential oils to your mix will do no damage at all. These contain no metallic salts. It's when you wan't to dye or relax your hair that problems may arise. These products contain chemicals that may have an adverse reaction to your hair when combined with alot of the henna that is sold today. This why I stick to the hennalucent because many times breakage may not occur right then and there, but over a period of time. I really believe hennalucent is one of the best products that anyone can buy if they want to relax or dye their hair


----------



## nita4 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi Azul11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, both the Henna and Hennalucent really only require hot water for conditioning or lemon juice &amp; I believe hot water in a mixture 50/50 if you are using a color, I think I read that somewhere in this tread. 

If I had to add all that other stuff, I probably wouldn't use.  To much work for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using mine straight.


----------



## nita4 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Seamist, I'm sorry if this has been asked, but how often do you relax if at all and use hennalucent?  I still have my appointment set for next Friday.  Was wondering if that was to close for comfort...still haven't made my mind up about the natural thing.  I need more outgrowth...and another treatment...4 more weeks ought to really show me.


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*azul11 said:*
so wait is the directions for this just to add water but people have been adding gpb and different oils themselves???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.   

[/ QUOTE ]


LOL I was thinking the same thing..I was tempted to go to the store and read from the box...cause I doubt that you will see basic instructions on here from a hennalucent package...but then someone just did a hennalucent and went by the package instructions.


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*nita4 said:*
Yep, used it straight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hair isn't dry, stiff or itchy.  Actually, I'm having the best braidout day ever.  Afterwards I did condition with Humectress and I always use a little PCA moisture retainer and Humectress as leave in's, along with a small amount of jojoba oil for shine and softness and to seal in moisture. I really like to keep things simple. 

Honestly, that metallic salt thing has me scared so I'm taking Hennajoy's advice and leaving additives out.  I really don't want to experience any set backs.  
I also used it this way on my daughter's hair - same results.  

If adding the oils and stuffs works for you great.  At least you know what you can and cannot add to your mix.    

[/ QUOTE ]

That is good to hear about your results... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy said   *LESS IS BEST!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Nita I started using hennalucent to help me transition to natural. The pamphlet says you can use it straight after a relaxer because it is a mild protein treatment. I know Zanna relaxes and uses this. If you saw her photos on the Feature of the Month board, you would see that she has beautiful waistelength hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm confident that you would have no problems using this at all if you choose to relax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the only product that contains henna and has my full endorsement, if a person wants to continue to use any chemical service


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Azul below is a post from a while back giving instructions/reasons for adding conditioners/oils &amp; herbs to henna -- to combat the drying effects &amp; to mimic "herbal tame"....

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*CICI24 said:*
Hey Kasilya!

I'm going to retype what Kasey wrote on the old board and add my two cents to it, so its going to be long. 

The Herbal Tame relaxer is made with henna, aloe vera, nettle, cornsilk and sage.  About a year ago I was gonna re-order it when it struck me that I could get the ingredients and make it myself. I used neutral henna from Whole Foods market.  I bought aloe vera, nettle and cornsilk caps from the vitamin Shoppe. (VShoppe didn't have sage caps so I left them out.)  Gold Medal says that you should mix the herbal tame powder with a half culp of hot water and two ounces of their intensive conditioner. The intensive conditioner is basically a creamy protein conditioner with hydrolyzed wheat protein, chammomile, yarrow, and rosemary exract, the standard hair conditioner moisturizers and humectants.  I say use any creamy protein conditioner you have. If you can't find the herbs in powder form just use a few spoonfulls of the Nature's Gate brand herbal conditioner or just make some herbal tea with dried herbs and use that as your water. The mixture is going to be green. Make sure that you mix it well and get out all the lumps.  Apply it to the length of your hair in small sections. I suggest starting in the middle of your hair to keep the product from dripping all over. It's gonna be messy so make sure you drape a towel over your shoulders. After your entire head is covered, put on a couple of plastic caps a scarf and leave it on for 30 minutes to an hour. If you want to sit under low to medium heat for a few minutes or excercise or do house work. I wouldn't leave it on for longer than an hour. Get in the shower to rinse this out you are probably going to have to rinse for 5 to 10 minutes to get all of the mixture out of your hair. I suggest that you follow this with a heavy moisturizing conditioner. Henna is a protein that has been used in India as to color hair and also to condition the hair. The mixture will not straighten your hair like a relaxer. It tames the hair. It will strengthen your hair and make it more manageable. After a few uses it will be easier to blow dry sraight. Gold medal says use the product twice a month, but if your hair is already in good condition I suggest using it once  a month. At the beginning of this year I was giving myself weekly henna treatments and that was just too much. But then i didn't know I should be following it with a moisturizing conditioner.

That is what Kasey wrote 

I use the mixture every two weeks I don't use the nettle I really don't think the powdered herbs are even completely necessary because the active ingredient is henna. I will be re-applying it to my hair this Sunday and thereafter I will only do it once a month. The first time I used the mixture I used Gold medals Intensive conditioner and it really did a nice job but the second time I used GPB which is pretty good too. I added 1/4 cup conditioner to the mix and 1/4 cup of oils mostly castor oil and some aloe vera oil. You will probably see the biggest difference on your 2nd or 3rd try that is if your doing it every 2 weeks for the first few weeks or so.  Then cut back to monthly treatments. but from the first treatment I noticed that my hair felt stronger, thicker, less tangled and it wasn't as frizzy. The cool thing about henna treatments is that it is not permanent and you can control how loose you want your curls the more often you use it the looser your curls will become, but its not really a dramatic difference its subtle.

I knew a girl who used Gold Medals Herbal Tame relaxer and when she first started using it her hair was barely shoulder length. A year and a half later it was waist length and very her hair was always short prior to using the herbal tame. I guess using the treatments gave her hair the strength it needed to grow and not break. The other thing is she would only wash her hair every 2 weeks or longer. she would wear hear hair pressed on a regular basis and her hair was not damaged at all. I think henna protects the hair shaft. when she would press it looked as though she had a relaxer.  
If you want info on herbal tame go to www.goldmedalhair.com
If you have any more questions let me know.

CICI   

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi Nita4,

I am glad that you got such good results.  Hennalucent already has a lot of stuff added to it.  100% natural henna powder is just that, natural henna powder.

You don't have to worry about a 100% natural henna powder reacting in your hair in any negative way any more than you would have to worry about Hennalucent if it contains 100% natural henna powder.  It is great to use the product in its original form without any thing additional just for the purpose of knowing what it will do alone.  If you get the great results that you desired and your hair turns out lovely, then you have saved both money and time.  In my way of thinking, that is money and time you can use to do something else lovely for your lovely self.  Efficiency in the use of products can only be a good thing because it allows you to know exactly what a specific product will do on its own.  Then if you find it needs a little help to get your hair looking and managing as you wish, there is nothing wrong with giving it the help it needs.  And even then I would suggest adding "extras" one at a time so that you know exactly what each is doing.  

HennaJoy


----------



## nita4 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

It sure does HennaJoy and I was wondering what all that "other stuff" was. It actually made me a little uneasy.

Anyway, the product worked well, but because of all the other stuff in it I would be apprehensive about adding anything else. 

Okay, I know we have talked about this and I think I'm finally getting you on the "natural" henna. I ordered neutral from Mountain Rose Herbs and even though they said it 100% lawsonia inermis, I doubt them.  I think it's probably something else packaged as neutral henna. In checking that Cedarvale site you mentioned - yes, it cheaper, but it's packaged as Lyzitus Spina Christi.  What the heck is that??? I should have read more closely because I assumed that neutral was natural and it isn't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will switch as soon as I use this other stuff up. I Can't wait to see what "natural" henna does!! 

Come on ladies any more updates.  I want information!!  Success stories.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi Nita4,

Yep...the only thing that can be known for sure when most of these sites are selling something as neutral henna, is that it is not going to be lawsonia inermis regardless.  And now here is another one to put under the "neutral henna" umbrella.  It would be so less crazy making if it was just called by the Latin name.  Especially since the same sites seem to change from time to time exactly what they are selling as "neutral henna."  And they are not wrong in calling it "neutral henna" if they would just let you know what it really is so folks could make a distinction between "neutral"..."red"..."natural"..."black"...etc.  On a bright note though, I am noticing some sites are identifying it by its Latin name as well as referring to it as "neutral henna." There is certainly a long history benefits from the various things referred to as neutral henna.  So far I've seen about three plant families that these are coming from and I know there has to be more.  Because there are these variety of plants that can produce the outcomes on hair that the various neutral hennas produce, makes me suspect that there has to be plants growing in the U.S. that could do similar things to hair as the various plants being referred to as neutral hennas.

HennaJoy


----------



## nita4 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi HennaJoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only used the Hennalucent so far and I think I'm going to order the natural henna and toss this other stuff and chalk it up as a lessoned learned. I will remember to do a harvest test first.  I was thinking that I don't want to use this other stuff on my baby's hair or my own if it's not natural henna.  I know you mentioned that these herbs "could" possibly have some of the same affects as the Henna, but that isn't a given.  It's just not worth it in my opinion.  Thanks for all your valuable advice and for introducing me to Henna.


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

HennaJoy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adding one thing at a time...what a concept I have yet to grasp!

Lotus Powder Report: For my 1st treatment I used half of the packet mixed with only hot water.......
I found that my paste was gritty and hard to apply..even when I added more water. I found that the little "particles" snagged in my hair as I tried to spread the paste. I left the paste on for a long time (overnight). I rinsed/shampood/conditioned and let my hair air dry. I noticed ALOT of dryness afterwards.

I didn't post my results immediately because I wanted to examine if I had done anything that might have attributed to the dryness. Like, just before the Lotus powder treatment, I did the coconut/lime juice thing and my hair was SOOO moisturized and my curls were so relaxed, I thought with the Lotus Powder I'm going to be in another hair type category(then I remembered that the Lotus Powder is more for conditioning, not texturizing...). I also noticed that I used regular tap water (I normally use distilled water...but I was out), so maybe those two things contributed to the dryness. I tried the Lotus Powder again, this time using distilled water and adding my potions (essential/natural oils) and got better results. Any ideas, suggestions would be appreciated....

Henna Powder Report: Because of the dryness I experienced with the Lotus Powder I was too chicken to try the henna powder "straight" (I'll do that next time...or use WAY less of my usual potions).

I must admit, I am very impressed with the Henna Powder...my thick, course hair fell over, was tamed....just applying the paste (I added too much stuff...it was too runny). I also used a hair "steamer" for 30 mins and left the paste on for only an hour. It felt real slick and my curls were relaxed(like a chemical)...I'd say to 3a (I'm 4a/b natural) definite "S" curl action going on....I rinsed and I could tell my hair was "toned" and VERY shiney with loose "S" curls everywhere. I flat ironed (ceramic)a few pieces and it looked real shiney and healthy. I am eager to try the henna solo or with one "add in" at a time to see for sure what's needed/not needed. 

I'm waiting for my digital camera to arrive so I can start an album to track my progress. I also need to start keeping track of what I'm adding to my paste and tracking my results better. All in all, I am very pleased with the Black Henna.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Same here.  I din't notice any "kink loosening" effect after my lotus powder treatment, but my hair does feel strong and conditioned.  Next time I plan to use it straight--no extra ingredients.

I haven't tried the henna yet because I still have quite a bit of relaxed hair on my head...


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hey Sassy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was waiting for you and Curly to post your results the week before last.(I finally saw your results on another thread..). I wanted to see if you guys used it "straight" or w/add ins. Be sure to post your results when you try the Lotus Powder straight.

Thanks!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

This obviously confirms the points that HennaJoy was persistent in making. Obviously she knows her stuff re: Henna and Lotus Powder. This could save us a lot of grief. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I personally do not think it wise to be doing all these different treatments back to back and randomly slapping one thing on top of another, if you want to experience and record the exact results that you got from each and different applications, and I think that there is the possibility of product buildup of anything when you are doing a hodge podge of things with a variety of products. For example, if I am experimenting with natural products (as in Straightening the Hair Naturally) I do not mix it up with the time frames that I am doing the Henna, and I will be doing the "real Lotus powder" amd seeing how it stands on it's own. At some point I will be eliminating some things from regular use and perhaps just use them as part of a deep conditioner, once a month to stretch out the henna or the lotus powder. It depends on where my hair texture is at the time. I have been using Henna for two years and have a good idea what it can do for me. On me the henna effects and color last for at least 3 months, and longer if I use only herbal powders to shampoo with. Now I am ready for the Lotus. Bring it on!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If something was a problem, how would you isolate the problem, when you are not being discriminate? I would suggest, that if you are trying out the Henna, do it over a period of time: Once you have it down, then try the next thing and see what's up with that. And by all means keep a hair diary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi Hairyette,

LOL...I don't know what happened with the lotus powder that it snagged your hair...my first thought is waaaaaaaaay too little water.  Sounds like you had the henna paste at the consistency the lotus powder should have been and the lotus powder at the consistency the henna powder should have been.

Lotus Powder suggestions:

Mix the lotus powder into a paste and apply to your hair.  Add more water or herbal infusion on your hair and work the lotus powder through thorough. Unlike henna, the lotus powder paste needs to be thin and not thick to be worked through your hair.  The lotus powder is going to deep condition your hair.  It however is still going to require that you use a conditioner to moisturize afterwards.  It still requires the same one/two punch I suggest for henna...deep conditioner followed by moisturizer on wet hair.

I am so agreeing with Mahalialee who is agreeing with me so we are agreeing with each other...lol...that it is hard to know exactly what had what effect.  That harvest hair test is a way to know what the outcome is going to be without risking all of your hair.  Especially with the back to back processes and products.

Lots of folks are adding the moisturizers and conditioners to the lotus powder in addition to the herbal infusion or water to thin it out.  As I have said before, the additions of conditioners and oils appears to works well with the lotus powder.  Because you are not looking for coloring with the lotus powder, adding your moisturizing conditioners or oils to it can't prevent it from doing its job and it won't prevent the moisturizers from doing their job.  After rinsing out thoroughly, still put in a rub in or rinse in moisturizing conditioner.  I would love to know your outcome with the lotus powder and moisturizer with your steamer.

After the henna paste is on your hair under a plastic cap, you could experience some running.  That is typically handled by putting some tissue around the edges of the cap.  My imagining is that with the steamer, that running effect would be increased.  So I am not sure if the running you got was from what you put into the henna or just the fact that that happens and would happen more as a result of the steamer.  

I had been wondering if the steamer might effect the coloring capacity of the henna.  Did you get good coloring?  If so that answers my question and is good information for others wanting to use henna with their steamer.  If the coloring is not effected negatively by the additional moisture, then it is probably being effected positively by the additional heat...since heat is something that henna loves.  That sounds like a winning combination to me.

These are my additional thoughts.  A good deep conditoning once a month with henna supported with a lotus powder treatment within 2 weeks is how I use these.  The lotus powder rinse I use on my hair during the week is 1 1/2 spoons of lotus powder diluted with an herbal infusion and then diluted again.  These are supported with oils for moisturizing.  That is it.  Nothing else.

You might want to look at the number of products that you are using that are each providing the deep conditioning for the purpose of strengthening and nourishing the hair and scalp and determine for yourself what is enough and what is too much.  Your hair is going to give you the clues.  I suggest if you are adding the lotus powder and henna, and have been using other products to deep condition previously, that as you add items to your regime you allow the added items to replace other items.  That way you keep the deep conditioning as part of your regime without over doing it for your hair.  That dryness would indicate to me that the need of the hair was more for a moisturizing oil/cream etc at that time rather than for more deep conditioning for strength and body etc.  

If what you give your hair is what it needs, it is going to thrive and show the signs that reflect that.  If what it is given is other than what it needs, it is going to do the opposite. You want to find the right balance between the deep conditioners and the moisturizering oils, creams, butters etc., and their effect on your hair that creates what constitutes healthy hair for you. 

Henna and lotus powder are not going to straighten hair.  If when healthy your hair is straight and falls, henna and lotus powder will help it to do that.  If however when healthy your hair is curly and stands up, henna and lotus powder will help it to do that. It loosens the curl pattern some but won't straighten the hair.    

While you experience some loosing of the curl pattern, they are not going to straighten the hair.

HennaJoy


----------



## nita4 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi Hairyette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question:  Did your hair feel dry or strengtened?  The reason I ask is I did a harvest test with a neutral Henna overnight. 

The next day when I rinsed the hair it felt strong, kind of dry, but strong like the porousness(sp) was gone.  Henna supposdly coats the hair shaft - correct?  Does that make since?  My hair is texturized and it snaps easily when wet and handled. I believe the Henna will condition better then my regular protein conditioner. I actually stretched the hair between my fingers and it didn't snap easily. So, maybe that dry feeling that you have is actually the strengthening(sp) of your strands??  Just a thought.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hooray for Hennalucent!*

Just did a hennalucent today in Gleaming Ebony.  Now I have shiny, jet-black, well-conditioned hair. (masha'allah).  I looove this stuff and am going to add it to my regime.  Just have to decide if I'm going to do it once every 4 weeks or once every six weeks.  Probably every 6 because it is a little involved....
  (off now to clean my bathroom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Hooray for Hennalucent!*

UmSumayyah I'm glad it worked out great for you! I think it is a wonderful product as well


----------



## karezone (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Hooray for Hennalucent!*

I need some info.  I am giving up "cones" and "cons" because they are bad but I must have shine.  Can neutral henna be used on hair with bleached highlight?  The red color that was their was removed by my relaxer 2 months ago.  What I have left now, is like light brownish, gold looking highlights.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Hooray for Hennalucent!*

Hi Karezone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can only vouch for the hennalucent brand  because I know that it works well on chemically serviced hair. I had a relaxer and transitioned using the hennalucent in neutral with absolutely no problems at all. Also, I dye my hair and have had no problems whatsoever using it. 

The package says it can be used with hair that has been chemically serviced. And based on the posts of those who are transitioning from relaxers to natural and those who also dye their hair, this product has gotten a real positive response. I highly recommend it


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

HennaJoy:

The coloring action I got was EXCELLENT! In fact, I even noticed some blue highlights (could that be the Indigo in the black henna??). Thanks for your suggestions about correcting the consistancy of my Lotus Powder paste. I wish I had two heads so I could experiment twice as much LOL!

Nita4: The dryness I experienced was after using the Lotus powder. I had no dryness after using the Henna powder. After using the Henna my hair does feel stronger and doesn't break as easily (more elasticity).

Mahailalie4(sp): You're right about all the extra ingredients. Testing hair concoctions is like testing a computer program....one condition/criteria (ingredient) at a time...This weekend it's henna w/distilled water and henna w/lime juice applied to different sections of my hair.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Hooray for Hennalucent!*

HennaJoy: I am curious: How long can we expect the Indigo to stay in the hair and keep it black? Does it gradually fade out like the henna or does it keep the henna from fading out and can it last for 3-4 months in intensity? The next time you use it, do you only do the new growth or do you repeatedly do the henna indigo thing every 3-4 months? If you are using it to cover gray, how often can you use it just on the gray areas, and is there any problem with a little overlapping? Can you do the natural no color henna conditioning on top of the henna indigo in between or is it better to just use the lotus powder? Thanks a bunch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

HAIRYETTE? Did you do the blue black thing?????? Exactly what colors did you use?
HennaJoy: Do you have to use the natural (red) henna plus indigo to get blue black? What is the very best color combo to get this effect? Thanks for the replies ladies? Bonjour.


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Mahalialee4,

No, didn't do the blue/black thing...just noticed a blue sheen to my hair after using the black henna. Just wondered if Indigo was one of the herbs in the black henna.

Thanks


----------



## Cook52 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi, HennaJoy - please tell me where to purchase the Lotus Powder.  I've just taken my hair out of double-strand twist extentions and I don't know why, but it feels so dry and so brittle.  I deep conditioned my hair with Motions CPR for one hour, washed my hair, and sooo much hair came out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I washed my hair I did a protein conditioner with Infusium 23 and Hot Six Oil, then I sectioned my hair to comb it with a wide tooth comb. Sooo much hair came out.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I understand that the Lotus Powder will straighten the curl pattern, but maybe it will help with the brittles as well.  My hair is 4a/4b and I wore the twist-extentions for 3 weeks.


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Cook52 said:*
Hi, HennaJoy - please tell me where to purchase the Lotus Powder.  I've just taken my hair out of double-strand twist extentions and I don't know why, but it feels so dry and so brittle.  I deep conditioned my hair with Motions CPR for one hour, washed my hair, and sooo much hair came out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I washed my hair I did a protein conditioner with Infusium 23 and Hot Six Oil, then I sectioned my hair to comb it with a wide tooth comb. Sooo much hair came out.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I understand that the Lotus Powder will straighten the curl pattern, but maybe it will help with the brittles as well.  My hair is 4a/4b and I wore the twist-extentions for 3 weeks.     

[/ QUOTE ]

What do you mean by straight??
Its a Herbal Conditioner.
You can get it here 
Crown &amp; Glory... Condition without coloring!!!

You have been looking for a natural and herbal way to deep penetrating conditioning for your hair that is also mild enough for regular use. What you have wanted is now at your fingertips. Crown &amp; Glory has been developed to  *strengthen, add shine and nourish your hair and scalp* . Mix this specially formulated herbal conditioner in warm water to make a smooth paste. Apply it to your hair and apply a plastic cap. Sit back and have a cup of tea or give yourself a facial. While you pamper the rest of you, Crown and Glory will pamper your...well, your own true crown and glory!!! 


Lotus Powder Plus 

Keep your hair lovely and healthy with our Lotus Powder Plus. Lotus Powder is food for your hair and has been used throughout history by women who have known its secret. We have added our signature touch of herbs to enhance your experience and solidify your love for this Lotus Powder... plus!!! Lotus Powder &amp; Myrobalan plus our special blend of herbs  *soften, detangles and loosens your hair while adding strength, shine and renewed health.*  You will notice the difference as your comb goes through your hair with ease.  *Diminishes breakage while promoting growth.*  If healthy hair and scalp is your goal, Lotus Powder Plus is indeed a must have. Make it a staple in your beauty regimen. 

To use: Mix into a smooth paste and apply to hair. Cover with a plastic cap and allow to remain on your hair when deep conditioning is desired. Or as part of your regular routine, stir 1 1/2 tablespoons Lotus Plus into 8 ounces of hot water. Let cool to a comfortable temperature and pour on your hair while working through hair and onto scalp with fingertips. Then rinse thoroughly. Provides natural conditioning without adding color. Yeah...it is finally here for you!


~Napptural~


----------



## Cook52 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thanks for the info, Napptural, I'm not talking in terms of 'chemical' straight, I mean relaxing the curl pattern so that my hair doesn't draw up (coil) so tightly.  This is the right product, isn't it


----------



## NAPPtural (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Cook52 said:*
Thanks for the info, Napptural, I'm not talking in terms of 'chemical' straight, I mean relaxing the curl pattern so that my hair doesn't draw up (coil) so tightly.  This is the right product, isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






...This is for you.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Lotus Powder &amp; Myrobalan plus our special blend of herbs  *soften, detangles and loosens your hair while adding strength, shine and renewed health.*  You will notice the difference as your comb goes through your hair with ease. Diminishes breakage while promoting growth. If healthy hair and scalp is your goal, Lotus Powder Plus is indeed a must have. Make it a staple in your beauty regimen. 



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Cook52 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

thank you,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










So, I AM on the right track


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Henna & Hennalucent*

Hi Hairyette,

Yep...the blue highlights is the indigo at work.  It also has to do with the coloring of the hair it is put on.  Sounds like the combo for you gets the blue black results.

I am delighted the coloring worked out for you so well.

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Indigo and henna*

Hi Mahalialee,

The indigo won't wear out or fade out.  So the commitment to the black hair needs to be a long one.

You can just color the new growth or all of your hair on followup applications.  I sometimes will mix 1/4 henna to 3/4 indigo...and sometimes 50/50 depending on the color results I want...but mainly so that I am conditioning and coloring my hair black at the same time.  The indigo will provide color but no conditioning properties in it.  The way I put the paste on, there is no such thing as just doing the new growth...  But I am sure others will be able to do that just fine.

There are a lot of ways to play with the henna and indigo to effect color.  When I do the two step application process, because I want to take care of the white hair growing in, I use only henna for the first step.  Then I do one of the following depending upon the effect I am after:

1.  Black hair outcome...mix the indigo with a bit of lotus powder and apply.  You could use a neutral henna as well.

2.  Black hair outcome...mix the indigo with 1/4 henna powder.

3.  Dark brown with a hint of red highlights and to make the rest of the hair a softer black...mix 1/2 henna to 1/2 indigo.  

Just a reminder...use the moisturizers after each application and as a daily moisturizer in between applications.  The indigo colors but does not condition at all.  That is why I like to sometimes mix it with the henna or lotus in order to get both coloring and conditioning.

Another variation on the henna and indigo thing that will alter the black hair caused by the indigo...apply henna to the black hair to get to the more burgundy colors.  Depending upon the person, the outcomes with henna and indigo can be blue black, black, burgundy black and a purplish black.

Hope this helps.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi Cook52,

Sorry for just seeing your question and providing a response.

Thanks Napptural for providing information needed.  

The lotus powder will strengthen your hair and help to repair it.  You should see a reduction or lack of hair loss when you use it.  

It sounds to me like you might also try a deep oil treatment on your hair both prior to and after using the lotus powder.  You may also want to add some oils to your lotus powder.  If your hair is wanting and needing the oils, you may want to try them as moisturizers along with using the lotus powder.  Sounds like first thing you want is to stop the breakage and provide some more strength and elasticity to your hair.  A combination of the lotus powder and the oils will help.

I have some specialty oils coming in next week.  I got them specifically because of some of the dryness and brittleness and breakage some of the ladies here have experienced and spoken concerning.  Three oils I already use and believe in along with coconut oil are baobab, marula and tamanu oils.  The herbal oils I had developed and have coming in are a combination of herbal oils that will help restore the hair and scalp, foster growth, create shine, help the oils penetrate better, make the hair softer, strengthen the hair.  I will let folks know when they arrive in case anyone is interested.  One can be used for deep conditioning and daily use.  Another for deep conditioning primarily though it could be used daily as well.  And one is meant to address specific needs of the hair when it is fragile.  

What I wanted was a henna/lotus powder/neutral henna companion oil for moisturizing the hair.  And one that can be used when you want to skip a henna et. al. treatment too.  These are not a henna et. al., substitute.  Just wanted something that would address the same issues differently and also serve as a companion to the powders.

While I like the oils that I have been using, these others have some other properties that I thought might be good to have in one oil treatment.

If you are going to try the lotus powder, email me also concerning the oils... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[email protected] 

Please update concerning what is occuring with your hair now.  Thanks.

HennaJoy


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I used the Lotus Powder last weekend.  I mixed it with hot water and let it sit for an hour. I left it in overnight and rinsed it out the next day.  I conditioned with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner afterwards.  Actually, I used it to try to get more of the grit out of my hair too.  My hair definitely felt stronger after using the lotus powder.


----------



## Cook52 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi HennaJoy - Thanks for replying to my post, and thanks again Naptural.  I am still new to all of this and this may sound like a dumb question to you, but when I went to this site: http://www.everydayhenna.com/ I felt lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't find any reference to lotus powder and all references to henna were for dying the hair.  I would like to try both, but I don't want to dye my hair.  I want to use the neutral henna.  Maybe it was right in front of my face and I didn't see it - but, I'd like to find the lotus powder and henna to try.  

I had my last perm in August 2002 and since that time my hair has grown approximately three and a half to four inches.  I added the extension to give my hair a rest from manipulation on a constant basis.  I don't think I will try extensions again.  The amount of hair that came out of my hair scared me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I still have a lot of new growth, my hair is very thick, and now I'm wearing a drawstring poney tail.  I don't want to put any heat on my hair any time soon, but hopefully with the lotus powder and henna, the coil will relax a bit and make pulling into a ponytail easier.   Girl, if you had felt my hair after I took the extensions out you would have thought I didn't keep my hair moist in those three weeks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With the extions, I moisturized my hair with Scurl daily, condition-washed my hair twice a week, and used Infusium 32 (diluted) to condition after the wash.  I've decided never again to braid or twist my hair in small sections/plaits again.  Somebody told me that the amount of hair that came out is the amount of hair I would probably have lost in that 3 week span anyway.  I DON'T THINK SO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I've been taking better care of my hair.  I loose very little hair, my hair is stronger, and the texture was never brittle (like after the extensions).

Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated.  And thank you for the valuable information you have already provided.  

Do you have a website?  I have been slowly making my way through the posts looking for a reference to it, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

For the lotus powder plus...
Go to the following section and then from there scroll all the way down to the bottom of that page...

EveryDay Mehndi Herbal Products for Health and Beauty...


----------



## Cook52 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thanks Sweetcocoa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've placed my order...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Thank you Henna Joy.  Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I have found that cap steaming my hair in a dry wrap really conditions and moisturizes my hair. I want to make sure that my hair does not dry out. It's something I did in the past and rarely did anymore. My hair was feeling a bit stiff and oil and water and conditioner was not giving me the results I wanted at this time. So I did my trusty silk wrap and after the first time, good, second time better. It moisturized my hair so well that I was able to section and brush and my hair was strong but so nice and soft and no more stiffness.
Method: I did a dry wrap on my hair first,(yes, wrapping my hair around my head in a wrap style) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I sprayed my hair with my leave in moisturizer that I make with purified water, herbs, and oils ( castor, olive, emu, almond, avocado) then covered the wrapped (style) hair with a silk or satin or polyester scarf and covered it with a plastic cap and left it like that for a few hours, removed the plastic cap and replaced it with and additional scarf. Left both scarves on till hair was dry. Took down the wrap and voila! Right now the hair is  t-i-g-h-t! and the ends are smooth and supple I plan to do this at least twice a week so that when I do my next henna my hair will not be dry or brittle/stiff. I find that sometimes you have to assist the oils to soften the hair. If you are experiencing any dryness, this is excellent. And the best part, your hair comes out smooth and straight!!!!!!!!! no shrinkage!!!!! if you let if dry completely. It looks freshly permed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

I remember you posting this a while back. I know when I just wrap and mist I get good results...so this must be da bomb! I'm gonna do this the next time I need more curl removed from my rollerset and I want my hair really sleek. I'll let you know how it comes out... 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 8, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

HENNAJOY! I would like to use the Tamanu oil. what do I do or what is the best way to get maximmum benefits of this oil? Do I use it straight? Mix it with ????oils? and how often should I use it and exactly when is the best time? Before or after the henna or indigo, or with the lotus powder? Should I use it with heat? How much should I use? So much to learn.Thank You. Bonjour.


----------



## Billygirl61 (May 8, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hey Mahailee, I 've used the tamanu oil extremely moisturing i got mine from fnwl,sorry for butting in, I am sure Hennajoy can give more input, nice to hear from you, have you tried the milk and henna? see ya


----------



## HennaJoy (May 9, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi Mahalialee4,

Actually you can use the Tamanu oil in any of the ways you describe.  My preference and I believe most benefit is obtained by using it straight.  I massage my scalp with it...rub it onto and massage into new growth...and rub a bit through the hair at night time as part of my night time hair routine.  I find that it really softens all of the hair and can help with the puffiness sometimes presented with new growth.  A little goes a long way.  I like this one as a leave in and you can use it in combination with other oils.  

Rub some in at the roots of the hair and smooth through the hair.  Let me know if you feel the difference in your hair.  I feel the difference right away.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 9, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

BillieGirl: Hi yourself. I have not tried the milk and henna yet, but I will try it with the lotus powder. I am going to warm the milk first though. That will not be for a couple of weeks though. Thanks for the input on the oil.
HennaJoy: Does that henna ever blend and cover smoothly! I was so impressed with the texture. I did the henna and indigo thing but I did not get the blue black. My hair has a tendency to redness and I have some grey strands that insist on staying red copper. Anyway it is reddish black so, what is a girl to do? If I do it the next time with a natural no color henna or lotus powder and indigo, will it get darker (after successive applications?) It definitely is darker this time, but I really want to take it to the max ya know. I want it radically black! Will using a darker henna with indigo eliminate some of this red, sort of like a "drabber effect"? Should I move into the "brown tone hennas and work my way toward blue black or will the indigo work on the browner hennas to get to a deep black and tone down the redness in the strands? Mind you, the hair looks so healthy, thickkkkk!!!! like I love it. Everything mixed up so well, and what a difference between the hennas you have and the ones I have tried to date. There is no comparison and I am so glad that I ordered. I made some hair pomade and I put all the Tamanu oil in there, but next time I will use it straight as suggested as well, and will let you know how it turns out. I tried to read about all the new oils, but it would not come up on the site when I moused that section. It went to something else. Am I missing something? Or is it a site prob.? I am so excited at all these new discoveries. I am very pleased with the henna quality and performance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to you soon. Bonjour.


----------



## Cook52 (May 9, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi HennaJoy, I received my shipment of Lotus Powder Plus and Crown and Glory Lotus Powder.  I used it on May 2 by adding luke warm water to 4 tablespoons full.  I can say that I loved the consistency of my hair.  Thank you so very, very much.  You have a good produce !  I kept the Lotus Powder Plus in my hair over night and rinsed it out the next day.  Then I washed my hair with Clairol Herbal Essences shampoo.  I then gave myself a hot oil treatment with jojoba and lavender oils.  I washed my hair again and conditioned with Infusium 23 leave in conditioner.  I braided my hair and the next day I took the braids out.  My hair is sooo soft and manageable.  I used it again last night, but this time I made a tea of the Lotus Powder Plus (8 oz) and poured in on my hair before shampooing it.  I left in in my hair for 45 minutes.  I washed my hair with Clairol Herbal Essences and conditioned with Infusium 23 leave-in.  I braided my hair while it was wet, then separated each individual braid and sprayed Luster's S-Curl on my hair (for moisture).  I am just amazed at how I can manage this 'nappy' hair of mine.  One thing that I didn't mention earlier is that I have grey hair.  Some of the grey hair is not brown and some is still gray.  I don't think it is really, really noticable, but my best friend noticed it.  

I am so busy loving my hair right now, that is NOT a concern right now, but if you can shed some light on how to get the color even, that would be great.

Again, thank you so very, very much HennaJoy for making this fine product available to me.


----------



## TsAngel (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hennajoy,

Thank you! Thank you!

First of all, my mail smelled wonderful that day. Secondly, what is the name of the soap? I have to buy a larger bar.

Thirdly, I enjoyed my experience thouroughly. Here's what I did:
5 Drops of Peppermint
5 Drops of Lavender
5 Drops of Ylang Ylang
5 Drops of Rosemary
1/2 tbs of Tamanu Oil
1/4 c EVOO
3tbs Amla Oil
8 oz of Hot Water
*********
Mixed all of the above in a glass bowl, then, used
a funnel to pour into an applicator bottle. Let cool
for about 5 min. Used applicator tip to cover scalp
w/mixture, then, used the rest to saturate strands.
Covered with Plastic Cap for 1hour.
**********
Rinsed completely with warm water.
**********
Followed by Keracare Humecto.
**********
Profective Leave In
**********
My special oil blend
**********
QP Mango Butter on Ends Only
***********
Rollerset

Awesome! I got so many compliments on my hair. I could tell a difference in the strength of my hair as soon as I rinsed the mix from my hair. This will definitely be a staple in my regimen.

Thanks Again.
TsAngel

P.S. I'd like to purchase the Tamanu Oil.


----------



## HennaJoy (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi Cook52,

I am really glad to hear about your positive results.  That makes me happy too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lotus powder products won't color your hair.  You might want to try one of the herbal/henna hair colors for coloring the gray.  You will want either the brown or dark brown.  That should do it for you.  Then alternate your herbal/henna for coloring with your Lotus Powder Plus or Crown &amp; Glory.  You won't need to use the henna for coloring until you have new growth that you want to color also.  

Thanks for the feedback... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HennaJoy


----------



## sassygirl125 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

[ QUOTE ]
 First of all, my mail smelled wonderful that day.  

[/ QUOTE ] 






Doesn't it smell wonderful?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a box at a Mailboxes, Etc. where I receive all my packages.  All the employees wanted to know what was smelling so good in the box!  They thought I'd ordered some perfume and it had leaked out or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered some Lotus Powder to share with my cousin.  But I got greedy and kept it all for myself.  She forgot all about it and I haven't reminded her...


----------



## HennaJoy (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi TsAngel,

I am so glad this worked out so well for you.  Thanks for sharing your information with others.  

I truly appreciate the feedback comments.  

Unfortunately, I don't know exactly which soap that was that I sent to you as a sample.  My guess is that it was either the rose/patchouli/orange, or the patchouli/nag champa/jasmine...each with other herbs.  If it was the light colored one it was the rose/patchouli/orange.  If it was more of a light brownish, it was the patchouli/nag champa/jasmine.  I am very glad that you liked it though.

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi Mahalialee4,

Since I emailed you concerning most of your post, I'll just say thank you for your comments and feedback.  And that I am glad that you experienced the difference in the various hennas.  It does make quite a difference.  

You can use the indigo with the lotus powder and therefore not have the natural henna creating more red since your hair seems to like that red waaaaaay to much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have no idea how many people would find that hair that holds on to those reds simply to die for.  But I do know what you mean when you want black and the red wants to try to hold on.  The repeated applications with the indigo will take care of that.  But you can also add some of the indigo or some of the black herbal/henna to the natural henna to drab it out as you suggested.  No problem with that at all.  In fact that will work quite nicely.

Let me know if my email helped some.

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

HennaJoy: Thank you again and again. All my fears are cleared up. I emailed you back. I froze the left over henna and indigo separately of course, so that when it is touch up time I will not have to mix up a new batch. Really trying to think ahead. Also I am doing up a brew of black choke cherry berries and beet juice to use half for a sealing rinse (soaked in vinegar)...plus a tsp of indigo powder to darken the color: this should bring the liquid to a blue black or close. The other half of the chokecherry beet juice  will be steeped in purified water as a liquid base for my Lotus Root Powder. I will be adding a tsp of the mixed indigo to it, so that it will be my drabber to gradually darken my hair up and get rid of the red and lighter natural streaks and the copper highlights. Beet juice has a lot of iron in it and this will help the process along. Like a natural mordant. As my hair grows in and I have a lot of black hair as a back drop, I will allow my natural color to come in again to create the effect I was telling you about before. But I must have the black canvas first.


----------



## Cook52 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

[ QUOTE ]
One thing that I didn't mention earlier is that I have grey hair.  Some of the grey hair is not brown and some is still gray.  I don't think it is really, really noticable, but my best friend noticed it.  

I am so busy loving my hair right now, that is NOT a concern right now, but if you can shed some light on how to get the color even, that would be great.

Again, thank you so very, very much HennaJoy for making this fine product available to me.    

[/ QUOTE ]

What I meant to say is that some of the grey hair is 'now brown' and some is gray after using the Lotus Powder Plus.  And HennaJoy, your response is that Lotus Powder doesn't color the hair.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The package sasy Lotus Powder Plus, 100% Natural and 100% Pure. Yet some of my gray hair is brown


----------



## Mufasa (May 11, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi there,


----------



## Mufasa (May 11, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Does the Hennalucent actually straighten the hair or does it just soften it a bit? If it does straighten it, is there any elasticity in the hair afterwards? Can someone use Hennalucent to ween themselves from a perm?
So many questions


----------



## HennaJoy (May 11, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

Hi Cook52,

I can only take a guess at this since I've never experienced or gotten any feedback before about altered color due to the Lotus Powder Plus.  

When you made tea brew with the Lotus Powder, did you actually use a tea or herbs that made a brown tea broth.  Or was it just plain water added to the Lotus Powder? Teas can shift the color on some people's white hair that takes color easily, but that should be temporary.  And if your white hair easily takes color, Lotus Powder Plus is made up of various herbs and may have imparted some coloring to your hair.  My white hair does not take color easily so I have never experienced this.  I can just say that coloring white hair brown is not something that typically happens with the Lotus Powder Plus.  

On the label is:
Lotus Powder Plus
100% Natural
100% Pure

That is to indicate that there are no synthetics or chemicals in the product and that it is a 100% natural and purely herbal product.

I don't know of anything else that should cause a change in coloring of the white.  What I am wondering about is the fact that some of the hair turned brownish and some remained white.  If all of the ingredients are evenly distributed in the paste and then the paste evenly distributed throughout the hair, if the coloring was caused by the paste, wouldn't all of the white hair have changed colors.  That is just me thinking out loud.  Because I am really just puzzled.  But if you are wanting the white to all be brown, I would just suggest repeating exactly what you did.  I would imagine that eventually all of the white will become brown.  Or if this is just temporary due to something like tea, when you wash your hair, it should all even back out to white.  

Wish I had a better response for you.  I am glad that overall your experience was a good one.  Now you have given me a mystery to chew on until I can come up with an answer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take care and let me know if you have any more thoughts on this.  

HennaJoy


----------



## Cook52 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

HennaJoy, I've been thinking about this also.  When I made the tea, I used 'tap water' that I heated up and then added a tablespoon of Lotus Powder Plus.  Maybe I should have used 'distilled water'.  Maybe I didn't rinse all of it out of my hair before washing ???  I am still very, very pleased with the feel and managability of my hair.  It feels so healthy, I don't have as much shrinkage.  I've already decided this is a MUST to my hair regime ! Another plus to the Lotus Powder Plus, I don't experience as much hair breakage in my comb.  I STILL SAY YOU HAVE A GREAT PRODUCT, AND I WILL CONTINUE TO USE IT.


----------



## debyjay (May 14, 2003)

Hi all,
new member here and wow you guys know your stuff!!!!

I have had braids for 6 months and will be relaxing my hair in 2 weeks, I have noticed some gray hairs and would like to cover them, so I'm thinking henna hair color will be good? Don't know too much about it but I do know it's veggie based so that should be good right?

Any info on this will help.

Thanks


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 15, 2003)

HennaJoy: Okay, I finally got onto your site. I had to go through some linking from other sites on Planet Search. Anyway, before I place my order, I would like to know what oils you have that do not have any scent added to it? I am interested in some of the hair softening ones but I really have to be careful. Asthma. Also have to be careful with nuts. I have used the Tamanu oil but only in the hair ends pomade I made up, but I would be reluctant to rub it into my scalp or wear it throughout my hair because I read on the net that if you  have a nut allergy be cautious with this one. Now I use pure African Shea Butter without a problem, Sweet Almond, Apricot, Avocado, Castor Oil,etc. (I would love to get the Black Haitian or Black Jamaican Castor oil). Do you carry that one, or have access to that one? (for the scalp).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How heavily scented is the Camellia Oil or the Baobob and Henna Oil? Thank you. Bonjour.


----------



## HennaJoy (May 15, 2003)

Hi Debyjay,

You can use 100% natural henna powder on natural or permed hair.  When selecting your henna product make sure that you have a 100% natural henna product.  There is another thread started by Chynnamonk (sp)regarding her positive experience with 100% natural henna powder and an herbal/henna powder made with 100% natural henna powder with relaxed hair. You may want to look that up and confer with her as well.

100% natural henna will only color your hair shades of red.  However, a herbal/henna that is a mixture of 100% natural henna powder and a natural dye (the henna for the conditioning benefits and the natural dye for the coloring) will allow you other color selections.

Hope this helps.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (May 15, 2003)

Hi Mahalialee4,

I am editing this response since I wrote the first one on the run. 

In terms of the scents of the oils/extracts, none have scent added to them.  Like most natural things, they do each have their own faint natural scents. The scent is from the one herb itself or from the combination of herbs.  It is hard to find anything that is totally scent free.  But there are no scents added to any of these.

These are probably better explained and described as concentrated herbal extracts rather than oils.  So each one used is a 100% pure and natural extract.  None of the products have any chemicals or synthetics or carriers or fragrance oils added in.  They are as concentrated as any 100% pure and natural essential oil.  The ones chosen are safe for use directly on the skin and hair and do not have to be diluted.  Though a carrier or fixed oil or other product can be mixed with them.  These products are most effective when used straight from the bottle and that would be my recommendation.  A little of each goes a long way.  But there is no problem with stretching them with a carrier or other product.  Or with using them to provide another benefit to another product.      

The way these extracts are different from essential oils (that tend to have a very concentrated scent)is that the odors of the specific herbal extracts used is not as pervasive as the odors of most essential oils and that while many essential oils require dilution to be used safely on skin, these particular herbal extracts can be safely used.  The Hair Growth Oil contains some rosemary that has been diluted to a safe consistency with the other herbal extracts.  The rosemary is not recommended for use for expectant women.  In a couple of days there will be the option of the Hair Growth Oils on the website...one with Rosemary...the other with Lavender.  The one with Lavender can be used by anyone including expectant mothers and the one I would recommend for use on very young children.

The Hair Growth Oils have more detectible odor than the other oils.  It is a pleasant odor.  However, if you have a real sensitivity to odors, you would want to know that this product has more of a odor than the others...though not a heavy odor at all.

Each of the herbal extracts has its own scent/odor.  The comparison I would make is, that I consider the scent/odor of pure African Shea Butter and Castor Oil to be strong odors.  By comparison, the herbal extracts scent is not strong like the pure African Shea Butter or the castor oil.  But as I said, it is rare to find something with absolutely no odor that can not be detected.  If I understand your statement/question, you are concerned primarily with heavy odors and anything added just for scent.  Rest assured there is nothing in any of these products except the herbal extracts themselves.  So any scents/odors detected are from the extracts and not additives.  And I don't find any of them to have strong/heavy odors.  But there is always the option of dilution with something with minimal scent like coconut oils.  I would just recommend consideration regarding the change in consistency when mixing with another product or oil.  Whatever they are added to will change the way they make the hair feel and manage.

I personally would not describe any of these extracts as having a strong scent.  And would actually describe them as having a faint scent.  But I say that in the context of knowing that every nose is different.  And what is strong to one person is not strong to another and what is pleasant to one person is not pleasant to another.  My description regarding each of the extracts/products is that in reference to scent, they all fall within the faint to very mild range.

The Tamanu, like some other oils have a nutty like scent.  The Tamanu smells very much like butter pecan ice cream or even a bit maple scented to me.  It is derived from nuts and should be avoided if you have an allergy to nuts or nut products.  But the nutty like scent of some oils doesn't indicate that they are a derivative of nuts.  Like the Baobab oil is derived from the seeds of the Baobab tree...but it has a very very faint scent that I would best describe as nut like for want of a better descriptor.  The other extracts have odors I would describe as herbal in nature...which is hard to describe.  If you think of what the smell of the herb (not the essential oils) chamomille or patchouli or marshmellow root etc. are like, that is what I mean by herbal smelling when I describe the other herbal extract products...subtle and earthy...similar to many herbal teas.    

Hmmmmmmmmmm...how heavily scented these oils are?  They have no scent added.  I would consider their natural odors very faint on a scale where I would consider pure Shea and castor oil or cod liver oil or jojoba oils to be very heavy and distinctive.

I will have some information for you in a couple of days pertaining to one of the oils you asked about.  The Camella and Baobab are included in the description above.  

Thanks for the info and reminder concerning the allergies related to the Tamanu.  I have actually used your feedback and sent a revision for the website related to some of the descriptions to make them more informative as well as to provide the warning related to Tamanu and allergies.  

Hope this helps and provides clarity.  If you have other questions, let me know.

I also saw your posts regarding difficulty accessing my website.  I will try to be more mindful and provide a link to the website for the convenience of those who may be interested.    

HennaJoy
EveryDay Mehndi...for the henna life!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 16, 2003)

I tried the Lotus Powder: Straight...no chaser! Just Lotus Powder, purified water and 1/2 tsp of Emu Oil. My hair was definitely stronger feeling and looking, it loosened I followed with a second treatment of Lotus Powder and Indigo, because I am trying to drab out my hair. It still feels good. I think after a few more times, my hair will be awesome. It is necessary for me to add moisture to my hair of course and oil but not in the amounts that I was using before. I have been doing a few treatments back to back because I am working toward blue black hair, so I do not think I will have the full value and impact of the Lotus Powder until I have achieved my desired coloring and am on a Lotus Maintenance. I am really happy with the results so far.


----------



## naturalme (May 19, 2003)

Okay, I've been a lurker on this board for a while and I just did my first treatment with the hennalucent and I just had to report my results. All I can say is WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My hair is so much easier to detangle and softer and I even have a looser curl. I've been wearing my hair natural since September of last year. I'm a 3c,4a, but I have a lot of shrinkage and frizz. I just want to say thanks to the hennaphilic gals for the heads up! I'm so happy I've found something that works for me without having to use a chemical! This will definitely be a regular part of my routine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I also ordered some Lotus Powder,so I will be trying that next.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (May 19, 2003)

I received my Lotus Powder Plus, is this a pre-shampoo conditioning or after?  I noticed that some ladies shampooed afterwards.


----------



## AFashionSlave (May 19, 2003)

I have use hennalucent twice.  I love the conditioning effects but,  my hair has not gotten any straighter.  I keep hearing ladies say that the hennalucent made their hair straighter, but mine did not do this.  I'm glad that it didn't change my hair because I love my nappy curls.  






Has anyone else here used hennalucent without it changing their hair texture?  I know that I can't be the only one.


----------



## soslychic (May 19, 2003)

What is the difference between lotus powder and hennalucent?


----------



## HennaJoy (May 20, 2003)

Hi Hotchocolate,

There are a number of ways the Lotus Powder Plus can be used.  The Lotus Powder Plus will actually leave your hair clean.  The deal is that you have to do a lot of rinsing of your hair to get all of the Lotus Powder Plus out of the hair and off the scalp.  The same with any powder form of conditioner or anything used on your hair.  People find using a mild shampoo helps to assure that no residual paste is left in the hair after rinsing.  

Others using it may want to also comment on how and why they are using shampoo afterwards.  I personally just rinse my hair a lot and only when in a hurry would I use a mild shampoo.  But be flexible with it.  You will find what works best for you.

HennaJoy


----------



## HennaJoy (May 20, 2003)

Hi Soslychic,

I've never used Hennalucent.  But these are the difference that I am aware of between the Hennalucent and Lotus Powder Plus.

1) Lotus Powder Plus is an all natural product whereas the Hennalucent is not.

2) Lotus Powder Plus conditions hair without color while the Hennalucent comes in colors and can also be used to color the hair.

3)  There are ways to use the Lotus Powder Plus both as a deep conditioner and as a conditioning rinse.  I don't think the Hennalucent can be used as a conditioning rinse.  Not sure about that though.

This is not an all inclusive list.  Just constitutes the first three that came to my mind.

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I have use hennalucent twice.  I love the conditioning effects but,  my hair has not gotten any straighter.  I keep hearing ladies say that the hennalucent made their hair straighter, but mine did not do this.  I'm glad that it didn't change my hair because I love my nappy curls.  






Has anyone else here used hennalucent without it changing their hair texture?  I know that I can't be the only one.  

[/ QUOTE ]
As far as I know they don't change your texture...but make yor curls looser and easier to manage..plus great conditioning. This is what I wanted and what I got.


----------



## soslychic (May 20, 2003)

Thank you very much HennaJoy! A couple more questions:   Is the color from the hennalucent damagining? Does it come in a large variety of colors like other coloring agents or just certain ones?


----------



## soslychic (May 20, 2003)

Ardell Hennalucent Semi-Permanent Hair Color and Conditioner

Is this a right kind of hennalucent?


----------



## soslychic (May 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Hennalucent is not really a henna product.  It falls more in the category of products that have a little henna in them.  Typically, they don't provide the benefits of natural henna.  In fact, from feedback I have received, they tend to react very differently from henna.  If you are considering switching to henna, I would recommend that you actually use a 100% natural henna.  It will come in powder form only and the only ingredients listed will be henna (lawsonia inermis).  Henna will soften your hair and reduce shrinkage and detangle while it nourishes your hair and scalp.

Natural henna will also color your hair because it is one of those herbs that is also a natural dye.  So if you want the benefit of henna but not the coloring.  I would recommend lotus powder because lotus powder provides all of the conditioning benefits of henna without adding any color to the hair.  If the color of the hair that natural henna is applied to is dark brown or black, the color results will primarily reddish highlights initially and then reddish brown coloring at peak color that results over time with repeated application.

Hope you get natural henna powder or the lotus powder to try.  I think the benefits you are looking for will be best obtained with these two products.

HennaJoy    

[/ QUOTE ]

What exactly do you mean, Hennajoy, by "repeated" application. How often of an application is required to receive the reddish brown highlites? Also, will 1 application produce any amount of color at all? Is the resulting color subtle or dramatic?


----------



## CurlyCrly (May 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I have use hennalucent twice.  I love the conditioning effects but,  my hair has not gotten any straighter.  I keep hearing ladies say that the hennalucent made their hair straighter, but mine did not do this.  I'm glad that it didn't change my hair because I love my nappy curls.  






Has anyone else here used hennalucent without it changing their hair texture?  I know that I can't be the only one.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I've used the hennalucent twice too. I am texturized, so my curls are not as tightly wound as they would be if I was natural.  However, they're still fairly curly. That said, no the hennalucent did not change my hair texture.  Immediately after using, my curls appeared to be looser, but the next time my hair got wet, the texture was the same as it was prior to using the hennalucent.  I plan to continue using it every 4-6 weeks as a protein-tupe, strengthening conditioner. It is much easier to rinse out than the lotus powder.


----------



## shebababy (May 21, 2003)

I used hennalucent/sunset glo for the first time today. I mixed with a little molasses and mineral oil. My hair came out very soft and the curls are just slightly stretched out. I also have a little less shrinkage. I now have red highlights throughout my hair. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## soslychic (May 21, 2003)

I'm wanting to use hennalucent or henna just for the color. How dramatic are the red highlites? Subtle or realy standing out? Are the results more dramatic with the regular henna as opposed to the hennalucent? How often would I need to use it?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 22, 2003)

ArmyQT: What is happening re: your daughter's hair? How many henna treatments have you done to date and are you using Lotus powder on it too? Would really love to hear details and outcome. Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 22, 2003)

Is anyone experiencing product buildup or stiffness? What I have done is used condioner and lime juice (Shampoom, use the lime and conditionerleave in 3 minutes then rinse, repeat twice if necessary) This has softened my hair considerably. How often do you use Lotus users Powder and how often are you doing the Henna conditioning treatments and is anyone using the Henna straight? How often are you moisturizing and how many are having success with softness and growth? Updates please!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bonjour.


----------



## CynamonKis (May 24, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION?????(TsAngel)*

TsAngel, what is EVOO - one of the ingredients in your oil mixture?


----------



## HennaJoy (May 24, 2003)

Hi Soslychic,

Just so we keep things separate.  I am speaking about 100% natural henna or herbal/henna (100% natural henna and an herb).  I am sure that others can give you information concerning the potential coloring effects of Hennalucent.

100% natural henna or herbal/henna, provides reddish highlights to the hair or colors the hair dependent upon the herb in the herbal/henna.  However, neither has lightens the hair.  So if you used a 100% natural henna powder on your hair, it can only provide a red like coloring.  When your hair is very dark...darker than red...like dark brown or black, the intitial effect will be highlights seen in the sun and under direct light.

Henna is used for both coloring and conditioning.  Typically a henna application is done once a month.  "Repeat" applications means that you do a henna application one month...then another the next month...then another the next month...then the next month...etc.  The monthly application is primarily for conditioning.  But each month that you apply the henna for conditioning, you will also see more reddening of the hair.  

No one can tell you exactly what color your hair will be as a result of a henna application.  That depends upon the henna you use, how long you leave it in the hair, how easy or difficult it is for your specific hair to take color.  Some people with dark hair will get to the more red coloring quickly.  Others take those "repeated" applications.  Eventually, your hair coloring reaches the peak color capacity for the henna and your hair.  

If someone has light hair (blonde), they will get the natural reds from henna readily but a few people may need two applications to get a deep dark red because of the lighness of their hair.  People with light and medium brown hair tend to get the natural reds from henna the easiest.  Dark Brown to Black hair gets reddish highlights, burgundy/black to dark reddish/brown hair.  This is a guide and not a prediction.  But it is a decent idea of the range you could expect.

Again, I am not talking about Hennalucent.  I am not sure how it impacts/changes specific hair colors.


----------



## TsAngel (May 25, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION?????(TsAngel)*

Extra Virgin Olive Oil. You can use plain Olive Oil if you like.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (May 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi Hotchocolate,

There are a number of ways the Lotus Powder Plus can be used.  The Lotus Powder Plus will actually leave your hair clean.  The deal is that you have to do a lot of rinsing of your hair to get all of the Lotus Powder Plus out of the hair and off the scalp.  The same with any powder form of conditioner or anything used on your hair.  People find using a mild shampoo helps to assure that no residual paste is left in the hair after rinsing.  

Others using it may want to also comment on how and why they are using shampoo afterwards.  I personally just rinse my hair a lot and only when in a hurry would I use a mild shampoo.  But be flexible with it.  You will find what works best for you.

HennaJoy  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks HennaJoy


----------



## TsAngel (Jun 10, 2003)

Bump


----------



## lbellin (Jun 17, 2003)

Hello All,

It took me forever to go through all the posts re:  Henna/Hennalucent.  I purchased the Hennalucent from Sally's, but like a dope I have miss placed the instructions.  Can anyone help a sista out?  

I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## NubianQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Ibellin,

I am sitting here typing with a henna treatment on my head right now.  This is my second application, the first was done with Hennalucent.  For some reason I kept the instructions, so here they are:

HOW TO MIX

1. Pour Hennalucent into a plastic or glass container or bowl.  Add VERY HOT water (at or near boiling point), stirring constantly until blended to a smooth honey-like consistency.
2. Let mixture sit a minute to stabilize.  If it thickens, add more hot water.  Mixture should remain creamy and moist during processing.

HOW TO APPLY

1.  Apply hair conditioner along the hairline and wear gloves with all shades except Neutral to avoid staining.  (My robe STILL is stained!)
2.  Apply Hennalucent to moderately clean hair.  If hair is very soiled or lacquered, shampoo and towel dry.
3.  Use tint brush to apply H generously to the parts, starting at the crown.  Touch up the hairline last.  Then gently work mixture through the hair, making sure all ends are saturated.
4.  Wrap a cotton strip around hairline to prevent dripping.  No cap or foil is needed.  DO NOT USE A HAIR DRYER.
5.  Mixing H shades can be mixed thinner to dilute the intensity of the shades, just by adding more water.
6.  There's no color build-up with H.  H fades out of the hair shaft naturally in about 6-8 weeks.
7.  To determine proper process time, see H timing guide.
8.  When desired results are reached rinse hair thoroughly with warm water.  Then shampoo with a mild shampoo.
9.  Suggest a mild shampoo and conditioner to prolong the benefits of H betwween salon visits.
NOTE: To insure color continuity and superb conditioning apply every 4-6 weeks.
CAUTIONS:  Do not use in the area of the eye, do not use on cut or abraded scalp.


There you go.  I followed these instructions and my hair was dry.  I read all of these posts and decided to add oils this time, use water that was not boiling and to use Rainbow Henna.  I'll post my results when it's all done.  Right now, it feels like it's doing 'something' on my scalp.  

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2003)

I bought the Hennalucent some time ago and lucky for you, I have never used it so the instructions are intact.

*These are the instructions for Hennalucent Hair Toner and Conditioner* :
1. Pour Hennalucent into a plastic or glass container or bowl. Add VERY HOT water (at or near boiling point), stirring constantly until blended to a smooth, honey-like consistency.
2. Let mixture sit a minute to stabilize. If if thickens, add more hot water. Mixture should remain creamy and moist during processing.

*How to apply Hennalucent* 
1. Apply hair conditioner along the hairline and wear gloves with all shades except Neutral to avoid staining.
2. Apply Hennalucent to moderately clean hair. If hair is very soiled or lacquered, shampoo and towel dry.
3. Use tint brush to apply Hennalucent generously to the parts, starting at the crown. Touch up the hairline last. Then, gently work mixture through the hair, making sure all ends are saturated.
4. Wrap a cotton strip around hairline to prevent dripping. No cap or foil is needed. DO NOT USE A HAIR DRYER.
5. Mixing Hennalucent shades can be mixed thinner to dilute the intensity of the shades, just by adding more water.
6. There's no color build-up with the hennalucent. Hennalucent fades out of the hair shaft naturally in about 6-8 weeks. 
7. To determine the proper process time, see Hennalucent timing guide.
8. When desired results are reached rinse hair thoroughly with warm water. Then shampoo with a mild shampoo.
9. Suggest a mild shampoo and conditioner to prolong the benefits of Hennalucent between salon visits.
Note: To insure color continuity and superb condtioning, apply every 4-6 weeks.
Cautions: Do not use in the area of the eye. Do not use on cut or abraded scalp.

I don't see anything that talks about natural hair, but ---&gt;

*Straightened or relaxed hair* : To restore elastic body and shine to relaxed hair, follow immediately with a Hennalucent conditioning treatment. Select shade and process 20-45 minutes depending on color intensity.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lbellin (Jun 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for the speedy reply.  Will be doing the treatment when I get home tonight.  

Right now I have been transitioning since Jan 20, 2003 and have been trying to find a way to soften my new growth.  I stumbled on this thread and decided to give it a try.  I am planning to do the big chop next Jan [2004].

Will post my results tomorrow.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 18, 2003)

I used a neutral henna on my hair a couple of weeks ago. I was experiencing some major dryness and brittleness from doing a milk treatment. And wow the results were wonderful. I left it on for about 1 1/2 hours and them rinsed it out. I followed with a shampoo and a deep conditioner and WOW my hair came out so soft. Some of the  elasticity had been restored. All of this with the first treatment. When I take my braids out I am going to do another one. I love this stuff! I just hate I did not hear about it sooner.


----------



## KitaWita (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi ladies-

Can someone suggest what amounts of water, conditioner, and oil to add to the hennalucent? I want to make sure I have the right consistency. Is it supposed to resemble the consistency of honey or less thick?

Thanks!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jun 18, 2003)

The Hennalucent instructions say it's supposed to look like honey.  But that's too messy for me.  I like for my henna/water/oil mix to be a little stiff before I add the conditioner.  This way it doesn't drip and splash all over the place.  I don't even measure anymore--I just go by look and feel.  I add a little bit of water at a time and mix until it's a little bit stiffer than the consistency that I want.  It's probably 1/2 cup of water or less.  After I add 3-4 oz. of conditioner it will loosen it up a little. (Conditioner has water in it). I add about 1/4 cup (maybe less) of my oil mixture.


----------



## lbellin (Jun 18, 2003)

Well here is the verdict.

I did the Hennalucent [Neutral] when I got home [which was about 2:30am].  Needless to say that I fell asleep with it in my hair, I put it in at 3:40am and didn't wake up until 7am.  But everything turned out well.  I have been transition since January 20 and the difference in the two textures is so obvious.  Since using the Hennalucent, it definitely reduced the bulk in the new growth and I was able to comb my hair even before I put the conditioner in.  Usually I can't even get the comb through without the conditioner.  I will say that it did come out a little stiff, but it was definitely shiner and stronger.  

Now has the general consensus been.  Have people been doing it every week for the first month and then every six weeks after that or just every six months.

Another thing,  how soon after are you washing?  One person say that they washed by day three and that stiffness that they felt was gone.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2003)

Bumping for PrettyGirl


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2003)

Ibellin, I washed right after and conditioned on my second time, but I use the hennalucent every 2 months when I take my braids down it really helps with manageability and frizz is less, not gone though but not even relaxers could do that for me when it was humid. 
hth


----------



## prettyblac (Jul 27, 2003)

sweetcocoa it's me prettyblac email me at [email protected] I'd like to get that shea butter recipe again I tried to e-mail you but to know avail peace!


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Jul 31, 2003)

I was TRYING to read through this whole thread, but it is soooo long.  Anyways, I LIKE my tight curls and I am not interested in loosening my curl pattern.  Does all henna loosen curls?  By how much?  Henna Joy?  Anyone?


----------



## HennaJoy (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi KittenLongPaw,

Loosening of the curl pattern shouldn't be confused with straighten your hair.  You will still have your curls.  The difference I find with the henna use is that curl is slightly more lose.  This is not something that progresses with each use and ultimately will result in straight hair or loss of curls.  Just that you will experience some bit of loosening.  I have been wearing an afro for lots of years and have been using henna for a good number of those years.  I still have a fro...and there is no indication that the henna can do anything to my hair that would make that not possible.  

If you are using 100% natural henna powder, it should all react the same as a conditioner on your hair.  What you can rely upon is that it will strengthen your hair...you should experience your hair as thicker...and 100% natural henna powder will provide red coloring to your hair.

If you want coloring but don't want a red coloring, then you would have to use something like an herbal/henna powder.  If you want conditioning similar to henna but no coloring, then there are two other natural alternatives that are not henna you may want to consider:  Lotus Powder Plus and neutral henna powders.

Hope this helps.  Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks so much Henna Joy.  I ordered some henna from Mountain Rose Herbs and I just got it today.  I mixed it with lemon juice and some apple cider vinegar when I ran out of lemons.  I am letting it sit for some hours to release the color.  I am very glad to hear that it won't progressively loosen my curls...  I was thinking that they would get looser and looser the more times I used the henna.
Anyway, thanks again


----------



## kedala (Aug 11, 2003)

Okay, I tried the lotus powder on my relaxed/transitioning hair.  I don't know if I liked it that much, it made my hair hard and dry to the touch (the relaxed hair anyway).  Plus I still have a few clumps of it left in my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I will be washing it today to get that out.  The jury's still out on this one.  Maybe I didn't use the right water to powder ratio, but I didn't like the outcome.  I think that I will wait awhile use a neutral henna in about 3 weeks or so to see if I like that better.  

What have the outcomes been like for you ladies using henna on the relaxed portions of your hair?


----------



## CynamonKis (Aug 11, 2003)

Kedala: [ QUOTE ]
What have the outcomes been like for you ladies using henna on the relaxed portions of your hair?    

[/ QUOTE ]

Kedala I really love using henna on my relaxed hair.  I relax with Motions Oil Mild and after relaxing I apply natural henna to my hair.  Not only does it color gray safely, it strengthens the hair &amp; I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## HennaJoy (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi Kedala,

Just tip if you are using something in powder form like the Lotus Powder Plus or henna...they will all require special attention to the rinsing out process.  Some people can rinse their hair successfully and get all of the paste out, some do a really mild diluted shampoo afterwards.  But you have to get it all out.  If not, the hair will feel dry and lack luster.

Also, when using henna or Lotus Powder Plus, when your hair is thoroughly rinsed, apply a moisturizer or moisturizing oil to your hair while your hair is still moist.  This one/two punch helps to keep your hair in balance.  For people with hair that tends naturally towards dryness, using a moisturizer is particularly helpful.

For people who experience lots of difficulty rinsing paste from their hair, when using something like Lotus Powder Plus or "neutral henna"...try making a brew of it (1 1/2 tablespoons mixed with distilled water will do) and mixing it with your oils.  Cover your hair with a plastic cap for about an hour or two.  It still works and is easier to rinse from your hair.  

Take care.

HennaJoy


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks HennaJoy!


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 10, 2003)

Any news from Lotus Powder or Hennalucent's users???


----------



## UmSumayyah (Sep 10, 2003)

I just did another hennalucent treatment today.  I'm in love with the stuff.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 10, 2003)

That's good UmSumayyah   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a question:  Do you also use a relaxer, or your hair is natural?


----------



## prettyblac (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: I HAVE A QUESTION????????????????*

that's funny!


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Sep 28, 2003)

*I did the hennalucent thing*

and my hair feels so dry, like wheat.  How long do I have to wait to do a second treatment.  You guys should've warned me that this henna can get a little messy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yokourt (Oct 15, 2003)

*I\'m a first timer*

I tried the rainbow henna in medium brown with lemon juice and an herbal Chai tea last night.  I used a hooded dryer for about two hrs. I also used the AO line GPB &amp; spice cream rinse, rinsed and blew it dry this morning. It is so thick, the henna feels as though it may have stripped my relaxer a bit at the root because its so wavy there. ( I know my hair hasn't grown that fast) I couldn't curl it, so I bumped instead. Tonight I conditioned rinsed and let it air dry. It feels so soft and smells so much better. I'll try to flat iron a little in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## pebbles (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

Welcome Yokourt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like your pictures.


----------



## yokourt (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

Well, I hope up late and didn't get a chance to flat iron. I let my hair air dry in to french braids last night and that's how I went to work. It is so soft and very well conditioned. The color on the henna jar said chestnut, but I've colored my hair previously on the regular all shades so it came out in a few shades of red at the crown and dark brown in the back. I not complaining though, I can get use to this !


----------



## yokourt (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

I now have NEW pictures up at the link of the henna color on my hair. I condition washed to day with Keracare humecto creme conditioner and then used the Keracare foam wrap set to wrap my hair. I won't take it down until tomorrow.


----------



## yokourt (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

just did another henna with coconut milk and lime ! Have new pics too!


----------



## keylargo (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

yokourt, your hair looks amazing


----------



## sassygirl125 (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

Your hair looks great, yokurt!  Very healthy and shiny!


----------



## AFashionSlave (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

Bump.

Does anyone have anymore henna or hennalucent updates?


----------



## karezone (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I\'m a first timer*

Whew I finally found it.


----------



## Sweetyb (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: You really broke it down...*

Thanks for your post.  I had just bought Hennalucent yesterday and I was trying to find a post that says "Yes, Hennalucent is great!" to justify my buying something I just found out to be different than henna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But that's okay though, atleast I'm informed--I can always return the package.  

So, where do you buy your henna?  I have only found Avigal Henna and Hennalucent in beauty stores--do you have to buy online?


----------



## Sweetyb (Dec 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I will call the company to hear what they have to say Also, you said it was the conditioners that we've been adding that softens the hair, but I've been using conditioners for a LONG TIME AND THOSE CONDITIONERS NEVER LOOSENED THE CURL PATTERN TO MY HAIR THE WAY HENNALUCENT HAS.

[/ QUOTE ] 

Hmm... okay... I guess I'll hold onto my Hennalucent and give it a try ? *shrug*


----------



## karezone (Jan 28, 2004)

bumping so that I can add it too my favorites.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 10, 2004)

bumping for Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2nd application..(takin\' notes..)*

*bumping for bri123*


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 23, 2004)

bump. Anyone still doing henna or using lotus powder?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphiliac Girls!!!*

How many of you ladies still henna?  Do any of you relax your hair?  Did you start with henna on your hair before you relaxed it the first time or did you only start to do a henna after relaxing if you are relaxing your hair? Thank you.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphiliac Girls!!!*

Mahalia, are you thinking of relaxing your hair?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphiliac Girls!!!*

To be perfectly honest, I do think about it beause of my excessive shrinkage...and the longer it gets the more shrinkage!!!!  It continues to get thicker as well.  Can you imagine hair past brastrap that shrinks if left to itself to above the shoulders? But I do not WANT TO RELAX IT...if that makes sense....what was really tripping me out was that I had heard that if you henna you cannot relax your hair and I am thinking that if this is 100% natural stuff (the henna) what possible harm could it do....I had heard that it would cause my hair to melt down, go up in smoke ....all kinds of horrid things....turn green, catch fire etc....So I was thinking....I do not like the words...I can't...now that I am hearing positive comments that it doesn't have to destroy your hair if you henna and relax...then it became an OPTION... and I can make the choice to stay natural and not just because I have no choice.  Probably the hair stylist in me that wants to challenge the barriers.  Hope this makes sense.  Right now I am concentrating on gaining length and it is damp or moisturized a lot and I want to gain another 6 inches of natural hair...I kind of have a feeling that relaxing or not is not such a big deal for me anymore.  I also would like to prove that a person can grown curly shrinkage hair long and thick and healthy and be able to maximize the length with techniques instead of chemical or pressing.  I have thought of pressing it as well but that was a passing mental fad...tried rollersetting...it was just too much work for 1 or 2 days...I have even gone through the "why not just chop it off and stop obsessing..." I dashed that one in a couple of days...(then) One night I dreamed I had curly hair to my waist...this was doing the relaxer temptations...just last week...and I think maybe it was an encouragement to just keep on doing what I am doing.  Hope this clarifies it totally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paging the Hennaphiliac Girls!!!*

To be perfectly honest, I do think about it beause of my sxcessive shrinkage...and the longer it gets the more shrinkage!!!!  It continues to get thicker as well.  Can you imagine hair past brastrap that shrinks if left to itself to above the shoulders? But I do not WANT TO RELAX IT...if that makes sense....what was really tripping me out was that I had heard that if you henna you cannot relax your hair and I am thinking that if this is 100% natural stuff (the henna) what possible harm could it do....I had heard that it would cause my hair to melt down, go up in smoke ....all kinds of horrid things....turn green, catch fire etc....So I was thinking....I do not like the words...I can't...now that I am hearing positive comments that it doesn't have to destroy your hair if you henna and relax...then it became an OPTION... and I can make the choice to stay natural and not just because I have no choice.  Probably the hair stylist in me that wants to challenge the barriers.  Hope this makes sense.  Right now I am concentrating on gaining length and it is damp or moisturized a lot and I want to gain another 6 inches of natural hair...I kind of have a feeling that relaxing or not is not such a big deal for me anymore.  I also would like to prove that a person can grown curly shrinkage hair long and thick and healthy and be able to maximize the length with techniques instead of chemical or pressing.  I have thought of pressing it as well but that was a passing mental fad...tried rollersetting...it was just too much work for 1 or 2 days.  One night I dreamed I had curly hair to my waist...this was doing the relaxer temptations....and maybe it was an encouragement to just keep on doing what I am doing.  Hope this clarifies it totally.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 28, 2004)

bumping


----------



## esoterica (Jul 9, 2005)

Is anyone still using Hennalucent?


----------



## karezone (Jul 9, 2005)

only when I want my hair to be black


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2006)

I switched from hennalucent to henna, but the hennalucent just has a lower % of henna in it and it's less of a mess to use, but the color doesn't take on my hair.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 15, 2006)

Bumping for Toosexy1


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bumped thread.  I thought this would be helpful for henna lovers or interested persons.  bonjour


----------



## CAPlush (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for bumping.  I think I may look into this as an alternative


----------

